# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 <==



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Good luck everyone!

Lets hope the rounds remain large and people will continue to see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes each month!

Please share your, DOE points and aznsco.

Good luck!*


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lets hope the rounds remain large and people will continue to see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes each month!
> 
> ...


August was a big round. Hope the same continues. Best of luck for everyone who is expecting to be invited in September.


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Good luck! 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

Congrats to all who got invite todya. 261313 DOE 14.07.2018. My 485 expires on 03.11.2018. How long ahould I wait before getting an COE and apply student visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mustafa01 said:


> August was a big round. Hope the same continues. Best of luck for everyone who is expecting to be invited in September.


hope for this huge round had been here for a long time and it did happen, now, lets be realistic and assume such huge rounds will not repeat (i wish they prove me wrong) but if rounds be in range 1500 it will be good enough for many and keep cutoff at 70 for 2613 and 26111 at 75...


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes. expecting the same with 70 points


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Where can we find details of invite.

Anz 261111, Score 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Can I expect any hope for 65 points ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) DOE - 6-Nov-2017 ?


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

lookingforopensky said:


> Can I expect any hope for 65 points ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) DOE - 6-Nov-2017 ?




I hope you are trying for state as well. At federal it may take some time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Andrey,

Do you have a link for 11 Aug 18 draw results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> *Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lets hope the rounds remain large and people will continue to see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes each month!
> 
> ...


Keeping my fingers crossed for September round.:ranger:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lookingforopensky said:


> Can I expect any hope for 65 points ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) DOE - 6-Nov-2017 ?


i want to say yes, but sadly, it most likely no, 65 pointers cutoff is somewhere in 2016...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ksingh3 said:


> Where can we find details of invite.
> 
> Anz 261111, Score 75
> 
> ...


If you find that for 261111 let us also know. But 75 pointers cleared till April 18 which is reported by 2 leading portals.


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> *Good luck everyone!
> 
> Lets hope the rounds remain large and people will continue to see ITA's in their accounts and mailboxes each month!
> 
> ...


75 points 21/06/18 233914. Hopefully in sep round I can receive the invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kdpillai said:


> 75 points 21/06/18 233914. Hopefully in sep round I can receive the invite.


hopefully! all the best!


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

263111
70 points
22nd Nov 2017

Can I expect invite in the next round? The last 70 pointer invited in 263111 was from 30 Oct.

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## sanamsth (Aug 10, 2018)

Architect: 232111
Applied Points:70
Date: 11/08/2018

When do you think I will get my invitation?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanamsth said:


> Architect: 232111
> Applied Points:70
> Date: 11/08/2018
> 
> ...


Wait for a few days, then see here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111
> 70 points
> 22nd Nov 2017
> 
> ...


Check here after a few days

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

sanamsth said:


> Architect: 232111
> 
> Applied Points:70
> 
> ...




There is still 2 and half months 70 points backlogs to reach you out from May 28. 
This time 2000 invitations with 60-40 split has cleared 2 months and 3 weeks. 

If we have similar round on 11th September, invitation can just pass through you, but still depends on how many 75 points and higher will be added on system by that time. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I just missed by few days, Software Engineer category, 75 points, DOE: 25th June.
Can I expect invitation in next round. Cheers


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

Eagerly looking forward to next round. I am waiting for my ACS results as all set to file EOI as soon as it comes. Hoping that I am able to do so before next round now.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> hope for this huge round had been here for a long time and it did happen, now, lets be realistic and assume such huge rounds will not repeat (i wish they prove me wrong) but if rounds be in range 1500 it will be good enough for many and keep cutoff at 70 for 2613 and 26111 at 75...


Andrey what do you expect for 2335 occupation(Mechanical). My DOE is 25 dec 70 pts. You think there will a considerable movement in the next round and i will receive an invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just missed by few days, Software Engineer category, 75 points, DOE: 25th June.
> Can I expect invitation in next round. Cheers


Check here after a few days

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

azam_qr said:


> Andrey what do you expect for 2335 occupation(Mechanical). My DOE is 25 dec 70 pts. You think there will a considerable movement in the next round and i will receive an invite?


Check here after a few days

This is the most reliable estimate you can get, based on actual calculations , not some random data 

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ptp said:


> Eagerly looking forward to next round. I am waiting for my ACS results as all set to file EOI as soon as it comes. Hoping that I am able to do so before next round now.


Whats your score will be and aznsco?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

Did any internal auditors (221214) with 80 or 75 points received invitation in Aug 11 round?

I have submitted my Eoi dated 19th April, 2018 with 80 points for internal auditors (221214). Don't know the current trend of invitation for internal auditors. Any experts can advice till when can i expect the invitation? 

Thank You


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any internal auditors (221214) with 80 or 75 points received invitation in Aug 11 round?
> 
> ...


Check here after a few days

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Check here after a few days
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

he he, it is becoming iscah advertisement thread...


----------



## hbkmux (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi,

Can you please email me at <snip>.
I would like to discuss with you in term of PTE.

Thanks
Hashim


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Software Category with 65 points, DOE - 28th April 2017.
Can i expect Invitations this year??


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Tony
Do you think the movement of others engineering professionals invites in 11 aug is enough to get me an invite later this year?
29/11/17 70 Points Engineering technologist


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AmarS said:


> Software Category with 65 points, DOE - 28th April 2017.
> Can i expect Invitations this year??


not so soon


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

Profile:- software engineer ANZSCO 261313 code
PTE-82,
Initial points for 189 & 190 - 65 and 70
EOI-25th january
------------------------------------
EOI updated on 12/08/2018
189-70points
190-75points

when can i expect an invite, possible in this year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vibhasingh91 said:


> Profile:- software engineer ANZSCO 261313 code
> PTE-82,
> Initial points for 189 & 190 - 65 and 70
> EOI-25th january
> ...


75 with nsw better chances.


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

My EOI details :

Code : 261313
Visa 189 only
Date: 27 May 2018
Points:70
I will be able to update my EOI for spouse points by end of this week. So total points will be 75 (EOI date will change accordingly) , but I will lose 5 points in first week of October.
I will have just one round (September 2018) with 75 points, will I be able to get a 189 invite? Any input experts?


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

261313 
EOI Jan 2018
Points 70

When should I expect invite, now?


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

In the July/August rounds where any people with 70 invited ?


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

Vibhasingh91 said:


> In the July/August rounds where any people with 70 points for software engineer 2163 invited ?


like what is the current cut off for this occupation?


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi guys, I saw a lot of invites on last round for pro-rata so great news! Congrats to everyone who got one.

I got a bit lost between so much info and I wanted to check out when do you think I can get an invite. 
I was thinking of doing a Student visa and going maybe in 2-3 months to Australia to study and continue getting good work experience as a UX/UI Designer. 
I am not sure in how much time I could get an EOI so I wanted to check with you what are the trends for ANZCO 2339114 Engineering Technologist.

ANZCO code : 2339114 Engineering Technologist
EOI for 189 : 70 points
DOE : 8 January 2018 (been waiting 7 months now)
Points : Age - 30 
English - 20
Employment in Australia - 5
Qualifications - 15

I wanted to get some advice and help from you guys. It has been a long wait now so I don't know, maybe there's some stuff I can do to get more points. Thanks!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys, I saw a lot of invites on last round for pro-rata so great news! Congrats to everyone who got one.
> 
> I got a bit lost between so much info and I wanted to check out when do you think I can get an invite.
> I was thinking of doing a Student visa and going maybe in 2-3 months to Australia to study and continue getting good work experience as a UX/UI Designer.
> ...


Hi mate
I am waiting with the same occupation

EOI : 29-11-17
70 POINTS 
ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 

last round was good after along time, only 75 pointers until mid may are cleared now. 
If the rounds are huge like last one, we do stand a chance later this year. If they slow down the invites again than we might never get.

We need at least 3 to 4 big rounds to get the cuttoff closer to 70. But at this stage only 80 and 75 pointers stand a chance like all other pro rata occupation due to small number of invites issued past 8 months


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys, I saw a lot of invites on last round for pro-rata so great news! Congrats to everyone who got one.
> 
> I got a bit lost between so much info and I wanted to check out when do you think I can get an invite.
> I was thinking of doing a Student visa and going maybe in 2-3 months to Australia to study and continue getting good work experience as a UX/UI Designer.
> ...


At the moment, according to unofficial august results, invites were sent up to 15/05/2018 for 75 pointers. It is expected to drop to 70 points in 2-3 rounds.


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

I have got a question for you guys. My 485 visa expires on 03.11.2018 and I'm hoping the invite in next round. Should I wait for the next round or look at other options to extend my visa?

DOE 14.07.2018 - Occupation 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

wit_vivek said:


> I have got a question for you guys. My 485 visa expires on 03.11.2018 and I'm hoping the invite in next round. Should I wait for the next round or look at other options to extend my visa?
> 
> DOE 14.07.2018 - Occupation 261313


75?


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

wit_vivek said:


> I have got a question for you guys. My 485 visa expires on 03.11.2018 and I'm hoping the invite in next round. Should I wait for the next round or look at other options to extend my visa?
> 
> DOE 14.07.2018 - Occupation 261313





andreyx108b said:


> wit_vivek said:
> 
> 
> > I have got a question for you guys. My 485 visa expires on 03.11.2018 and I'm hoping the invite in next round. Should I wait for the next round or look at other options to extend my visa?
> ...


 yes


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

wit_vivek said:


> I have got a question for you guys. My 485 visa expires on 03.11.2018 and I'm hoping the invite in next round. Should I wait for the next round or look at other options to extend my visa?
> 
> DOE 14.07.2018 - Occupation 261313


 Points 75


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Vibhasingh91 said:


> Profile:- software engineer ANZSCO 261313 code
> PTE-82,
> Initial points for 189 & 190 - 65 and 70
> EOI-25th january
> ...




Basis the previous year trend you may have to wait until July 2019 basis isaac’s last year trend.

However don’t loose hope and keep on trying in 190 as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Bloody dilemma on whether to book the flight for NAATI in October now 

Also @Nilkot if you're still in here, congrats mate!!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> Bloody dilemma on whether to book the flight for NAATI in October now
> 
> Also @Nilkot if you're still in here, congrats mate!!!!!


if you get invited, the losses compared with continue to wait are minor... as per me


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> if you get invited, the losses compared with continue to wait are minor... as per me


I started looking at a more expensive but more flexible ticket so I can change the date to my IED if I get an invite next month so the ticket won't go to waste  I just have to fork out the 3000 MYR now instead of at grant time.


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the information


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kerberos said:


> I started looking at a more expensive but more flexible ticket so I can change the date to my IED if I get an invite next month so the ticket won't go to waste  I just have to fork out the 3000 MYR now instead of at grant time.


too bad  bad strategy is good. Better to have a backup plan in place.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Whats your score will be and aznsco?


My score will be 75+5 (Partner Skills). ANZSCO - 261111


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> My EOI details :
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa 189 only
> ...


Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Guys...We had a grt last round for pro rata and expect similar or much better next round.....Stay Positive...Every round is a fresh beginning....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> he he, it is becoming iscah advertisement thread...



Yes...People need to compare the past 3 estimations of ISCAH with the actual result......


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> Can anyone help me with this please?


All the 75 pointer till june 20th has been invited. so in September round if it happens like august there are high chance that all pending 75 pointer EOI's for june and july DOE will get invited. There is good chance that 75 pointer EOI up to 20 aug may get invitations.

My suggestion to you: Update your EOI ASAP to 75 and pray. As you may now, when u update your EOI the DOE will get change, in ur case it wll become 17th august.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hard to say if you will, 75 pointers que in your occupation did move 2 months.

You just gotta expect the same number of invites in September in order to get it..

I would say 50/50


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> > My EOI details :
> ...




Hard to say if you will, 75 pointers que in your occupation did move 2 months.
You just gotta expect the same number of invites in September in order to get it..
I would say 50/50


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Are you waiting for spouse's ACS / English exam result ?



VaibhavP said:


> My EOI details :
> 
> Code : 261313
> Visa 189 only
> ...


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

*My Prediction*

Guys,

All these data are captured from the immi tracker...Here is my prediction for 2613**

2613:
Total No of invites – 108 and Moved - 71 Days
Point 80 and above – 12 invites - Aug 11 
Point 75 – 96 invites - June 20 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Next Invite – Sep 11
Remaining 75 and above in the system - 50
Expected 75 and above from Aug 11 to Sep 11 – 35
Overall – 85

-----------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 1 (Same as the previous round – 108 Invites)
75 and Above – 85 – Sep 11
70 – 23 invites – Nov 20 / 2017
------------------------------------------------------------
Scenario 2 ( 50% of the previous round – 54 invites)
75 and above – 54 – Aug 11

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Dear all 

Is this possible??
As per DHA 
Jul'17 single round 1000 for 189 so was Jul'18 1000
Aug'17 total 2000 for 189 as per experts aug'18 2000
Sep'17 totla 3500 for 189 can it be same in sep'18??
Please correct of I am wrong but I hope so.

Thanks and Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Is this possible??
> As per DHA
> ...


This can be predicted by none. Can be / may be . Looks good and let's hope this for now. If only 2016 data can be added.

Here's the source of postofdayno1 for analysis

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-september-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Guys,
> 
> All these data are captured from the immi tracker...Here is my prediction for 2613**
> 
> ...


Good one mate


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Let's hope that the next round will be the same or more invites from DoHA.

*Wolaaaaaa!*


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
70 points
DOE: 26/06/2018
ITA: ???

Hoping for the same number of invites this September (or possibly higher) Fingers crossed! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Does non pro rata invitations solely depend on date of effect, i,e first come bases regardless of any occupation in the list; or is there a quota for each occupation for each invitation round .

Thanks


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi All Senior Folks,

Please suggest 

Please suggest ....
while applying for ACS I have clearly mentioned 3 designation.1)assistant system engineer from 2010 to 2012. 2) system engineer from 2012 to 2014 and 3) IT analyst from 2014 to 2018.According to ACS I am eligible to claim point from 2012 to 2018 . In eoi I have divided from 2010 to 2012 as assistant system engineer and marked as not relevant and from 2012 to 2018 as IT ANALYST and marked as relevant because in ACS Letter my designation is mentioned as IT ANALYST.but my mistake is I should have divided the relevant period in to 2 designation from 2012 to 2014 as System engineer and from 2014 to 2018 as It analyst .now I got the invite .what should I do as I am claiming the point as per ACS only .my RNR are same for all the designation which I had used for ACS and the same will be provided while filling the visa form .please suggest will it cause any problem ?

Regards
Sahoo


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

233512 - Mechanical Engineer

75 points

EOI - 13-08-18

Expecting an invite next month!!...


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

SahooP said:


> Hi All Senior Folks,
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> ...



Sorry, I forgot to mention that , I am working in the same organization from the beginning to till date.In my ACS report the following is mentioned. 

"The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/10 - 06/17 – 6 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: I.T Analyst
Employer: XXXX.XXX
Country: India"

Regards
Sahoo


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

*PhD as education qualification is better than as employment, or claim twice?*

Can anyone advise me on whether assigning Aus PhD as employment or qualification after Vetassess, pls?

I have a positive assessment with 9.1 yrs employment. In the letter, my qualification was listed as Bachelor and Masters in Forestry. My PhD study (Biology) at an Australian University was assessed as work experience because I have not completed when I lodged my skill assessment to Vetassess. 
In the Test Point Advice, 3 items: my current work, the PhD study and work prior to my PhD were accounted for. 
I have got my PhD degree and now for EoI, I am planning to use it as qualifications instead of employment to get a higher score, i.e.
age: 25
english: 10
PhD+specialist education+Australia study: 20+5+5
employment prior to PhD (outside Aus): 10

if I have the PhD as employment like stated in the Vetasses, I would have a lower points (70).

My question can I have some differences in my qualification/employment info in EoI from what has been listed by Vetassess?
Please advise. 

I am planning to go for the Foresters. What is the cut-off score for this position, if anyone knows?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SahooP said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that , I am working in the same organization from the beginning to till date.In my ACS report the following is mentioned.
> 
> "The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


you break these into 2 episodes and then 2 years deducted by ACS will be irrelevant, and the remaining relevant.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm doing my masters while working and it's still in progress. I have added this to my qualification and kept the end date empty. While points review it is saying that my highest qualification is Masters. Is this OK, or should I remove my ongoing masters from the list?


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Guys,
> 
> All these data are captured from the immi tracker...Here is my prediction for 2613**
> 
> ...


Nice detailed analysis. Goodone,, hope to see 75 and 70 points moving fast


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> Hi guys, I'm doing my masters while working and it's still in progress. I have added this to my qualification and kept the end date empty. While points review it is saying that my highest qualification is Masters. Is this OK, or should I remove my ongoing masters from the list?


The EOI does ask if one is "currently enrolled" too - so I would include it


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

himsrj said:


> If you find that for 261111 let us also know. But 75 pointers cleared till April 18 which is reported by 2 leading portals.


So do you think this Sep, it will move well into May?


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Are you waiting for spouse's ACS / English exam result ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable input guys, I'm waiting for my wife's ACS skill assessment result. As per immi tracker we should receive it this week. We had submitted it on 29 June 2018. I already got her pte results


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> you break these into 2 episodes and then 2 years deducted by ACS will be irrelevant, and the remaining relevant.


Thanks Andrey,

I applied ACS as below :-
experience 1:- 
company name : XXXXX
position :- IT Analyst (the current position )
start date 09/10 end date : tiil date.

and provided my Statuary declaration , where its clearly mentioned:-
1) Assistant Systems Engineer September 2010	– September 2012 India
2)Systems Engineer October 2012	– September 2014 India
3)I.T. Analyst October 2014 – To Date India

I have not divided it in to multiple experience while applying ACS as per my designation because all my work experienced are with one organization and within INDIA only.

Received the ACS report as :-

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/10 - 06/17 – 6 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: I.T Analyst
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: India

mean while I got promoted to a new designation Assistant Consultant from 01/04/2018.(which was not there during the ACS as well) 

I filled the EOI as per ACS:-

I have divided my experience into 3 part.
1) from 09/2010 to 09/2012 as not relevant with position Assistant Systems Engineer .
2) from 10/2012 to 31/03/2018 as relevant with position I.T Analyst.(as per ACS)
3) from 04/2018 to till date as not relevant with new position Assistant Consultant.

My worries is whether I should have divided the relevant one into 2 part with 2 different designation or what I have done is correct ?As ACS report having only one para for my relevant experience with designation IT Analyst.

Now I got the invite, So while applying the Visa in the visa form 
1)should I split the relevant in to 2 part with 2 different designation ? 
2) Or I will go as it is with the single part only (as per EOI) ?
3) Or should I mention the second designation as well in the Visa form in the filed of relevant experience separated by a Comma. 


Please suggest , how to proceed further .

Regards
Sahoo


----------



## krats24 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi everyone

I know it is a repeated question and i am sorry for it.

I want to get a pr visa for australia. I have been reading about it from quite a while on internet and have seen a few agents too. The agents are asking for too much money and to try on my own i cant understand from where to start. Can any1 please help me to give a good kick start.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi there, you should take this PR journey step by step. What is your educational qualification and job profile?? If people know these two basic things about you they can help you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Find the anzsco matching your profile
2. PTE/IELTS target 79+/8+ each module for 20 marks for english
3. Assessment (if its ACS then i think you can do pte later however for EA you need pte before applying for assessment)
Collect all docs llike payslips, joining letter, roles & responsibilities letter, reference letter (on company letter head preferably) experience letter, relieving letter, tax docs like form 16, form 26AS, epf contribution, bank statements
4. Once you get positive assessment submit your eoi
5. Wait for invitation
6. After getting an invite upload all docs including pcc, medicals, form 80 and others and then pay visa fee
7. Wait for the mail (if CO contacts you asking for some docs or query then provide the required info)
8. Enter Australia before IED mentioned on grant letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know it is a repeated question and i am sorry for it.
> 
> I want to get a pr visa for australia. I have been reading about it from quite a while on internet and have seen a few agents too. The agents are asking for too much money and to try on my own i cant understand from where to start. Can any1 please help me to give a good kick start.


Having met the agents you must have got some knowledge about the process and you can easily file an Expression of Interest EOI yourself and save your time, energy and money...

In a nutshell here is what it takes...

1. Check if your trade lies in the Australian govt. MLTSSL list of occupations.
2. Get your educational qualifications and work experience assessed by the relevant authority.
3. Prepare for English language test (IELTS or PTE-A) PTE is easier.
4. Lodge an EOI with sufficient points (help available on youtube).
5. Wait for an invite ITA

Hope this helps.
Some senior members shall send you a link on the process soon I hope. Good Luck!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i have just got my ITA , i plan to marry in next 8 months . Would my spouse be eligible to get a spouse visa after marrying me or she would need to undergo some other formality like job assessment or english proficiency. Her English is not too good. Can that be a problem ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

saifsd said:


> So do you think this Sep, it will move well into May?


Well it moved from Feb to April in last round for 75. If DHA does same or more it should else who knows.
One can only be sure to think of positive outcome though.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know it is a repeated question and i am sorry for it.
> 
> I want to get a pr visa for australia. I have been reading about it from quite a while on internet and have seen a few agents too. The agents are asking for too much money and to try on my own i cant understand from where to start. Can any1 please help me to give a good kick start.


1. This would be a very good start and go through each post mentioned there slowly and understand the process.
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

2. Any question preceded by your ANZSCO code and experience levels will help people to easily help you....


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Well it moved from Feb to April in last round for 75. If DHA does same or more it should else who knows.
> One can only be sure to think of positive outcome though.


I am talking only about 261111...this is real slow...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

saifsd said:


> I am talking only about 261111...


Yup 261111 moved from Feb-end to 4th of April 2018 in last 189 round for 75 pointers. No backlog of 80 as well till 11Aug. Yo can also go through thread dedicated to 261111-12.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yup 261111 moved from Feb-end to 4th of April 2018 in last 189 round for 75 pointers. No backlog of 80 as well till 11Aug. Yo can also go through thread dedicated to 261111-12.


Thanks mate, this means I should get an invite in this round unless DoHA does something extraordinary, right?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Do we know by when the revised SOL MTSSL and ceilings will be published.?

There has to some reasoning behind why electronic queue did not move in a fashion similar to other pro rata occupation like mechanic al

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Mrkabdul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does non pro rata invitations solely depend on date of effect, i,e first come bases regardless of any occupation in the list; or is there a quota for each occupation for each invitation round .
> 
> Thanks


There is a ceiling for each occupation but for non pro-rata that is not usually a problem. The number of people invited tends to be a pretty small percentage of the total cap.

The invitations depend on the total number of points and then the DOE, regardless of which non pro-rata occupation the EOI relates to.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi i am in the same boat my 485 runs out end oct and i have applied EOI for 263111 and 233411
233411 - 65 points for 189 submitted on 28/11/2017
263111 - 70 points for 189 submitted on 11/7/18
i also applied for QLD 190 and 489 in post graduate alumni 

has anyone received any invites this round ?

whats the process of applying student visa again ? will it be approved? do we wait until visa gets approved for classes in nov intake ? or just start right away as lodging application


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi i have just got my ITA , i plan to marry in next 8 months . Would my spouse be eligible to get a spouse visa after marrying me or she would need to undergo some other formality like job assessment or english proficiency. Her English is not too good. Can that be a problem ?


Anyone please ?


----------



## vikas.moh4 (Jul 13, 2017)

*hi*



lookingforopensky said:


> Can I expect any hope for 65 points ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) DOE - 6-Nov-2017 ?


I wish we can,65 points,Other Spatial Scientist,232214,2Nov2017:juggle:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i have just got my ITA , i plan to marry in next 8 months . Would my spouse be eligible to get a spouse visa after marrying me or she would need to undergo some other formality like job assessment or english proficiency. Her English is not too good. Can that be a problem ?
> ...


One can not be of much help as is one. I would have searched it here though

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/part


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello,

I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that for the visa invitation, I have shown my 1-year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Do we know by when the revised SOL MTSSL and ceilings will be published.?
> 
> There has to some reasoning behind why electronic queue did not move in a fashion similar to other pro rata occupation like mechanic al
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Soon according to the following link (it moved to stage six a few days ago) 

https://www.jobs.gov.au/SkilledMigrationList


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

....whenver you're ready Iscah......  

Nah I'm not reading too much into them. I just get the feeling that 65 points non-pro around Dec/Jan, might be the time where invite round numbers might start dropping and freeze me out until the following year.


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Mrkabdul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks Mate, i was just curious around my invitation. Was unsure about this fact.

My doe is 5 June 2018
Management consultant (non pro rata)
@ 70 points

Hope i get my ITA by 11 sept.


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

*My EOI*

ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment: 30/06/2018 (lodged) -- 14/08/2018 (+ve)

PTE -A 1st Attempt: 85 90 83 88 (L R S W)

Total Points = Age 30 + Edu 15 + Exp 10 + Eng 20 = 75

DOE 189: 2018/08/14

Spouse Skill Assessment (261313) : 23/07/2018 (lodged) -- waiting
Spouse PTE-A : Not yet taken

Hopefully, will be able to get 5 points for spouse before September 11th.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Mrkabdul said:


> Thanks Mate, i was just curious around my invitation. Was unsure about this fact.
> 
> My doe is 5 June 2018
> Management consultant (non pro rata)
> ...


The last non pro-rata invited with 70 points had a DOE towards the end of May so you should get your ITA in the next round. Nothing is certain because DHA can do whatever they like but you have a very good chance.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

timjordan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that for the visa invitation, I have shown my 1-year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


As you spent several periods of 90 days there your CO will most likely ask for the PCC. If I were in your shoes I would request one.


----------



## Hardeep26292 (May 22, 2018)

May 27, 2018*· #1

Invitation for 489 Family sponsored

Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 FS in 262112 non pro rata occupation with 75 points on jan 2018 in victoria. Anyone can please give me an idea when I will get invitation. Thanks


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hardeep26292 said:


> May 27, 2018*· #1
> 
> Invitation for 489 Family sponsored
> 
> Hello Everyone, I have applied for 489 FS in 262112 non pro rata occupation with 75 points on jan 2018 in victoria. Anyone can please give me an idea when I will get invitation. Thanks


Hi Hardeep
Please post your inquiry in below thread. Do not post everywhere as it is against the forum rules.

489 visa applicants pool https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=162833

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yup 261111 moved from Feb-end to 4th of April 2018 in last 189 round for 75 pointers. No backlog of 80 as well till 11Aug. Yo can also go through thread dedicated to 261111-12.


Can you help with the link to that thread pls.


----------



## Ravish84 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello Experts, 
I have received the invitation in August cycle for Developer Programer.. I have a quick query for ur suggestion please. I have my ACS certificate for relevant experience from 1st June 2010 till 31st July 2017 which is approx 7 years. My 4 years before 1st June 2010 was not counted as per the process. However I have a leave without pay for 9 months from Feb 2011 till Oct 2011. In my EOI i have not mentioned this 9bmonth experience as LWP however want to declare this experience as LWP in my actual application for VISA. This does not impact my points as it will still be over 5 years and less than 8 years even after reducing these 9 months, but do you think it will be a problem, as my EOI is now frozen, if they compare my application with my EOI? Do I need to get my ACS done again.. Don't want a rejection in my application.. Please help withur views.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys, I am facing an issue

When I logged in on my PTE account to send my scorecard to DHA I'm getting a message saying
"You do not currently have any score reports available online."

I've emailed their customer support but yet to get any response.

Any idea what I can do? I'm freaking out.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know it is a repeated question and i am sorry for it.
> 
> I want to get a pr visa for australia. I have been reading about it from quite a while on internet and have seen a few agents too. The agents are asking for too much money and to try on my own i cant understand from where to start. Can any1 please help me to give a good kick start.


What is too much money? PR _is_ very expensive. The whole process including gov fees, agent fees, translation fees, certification fees, medical fees, etc will cost way over $15k if you have dependants...


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Recommend to start reading the stickies for understanding the complete PR process.

Start here=>
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html



krats24 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know it is a repeated question and i am sorry for it.
> 
> I want to get a pr visa for australia. I have been reading about it from quite a while on internet and have seen a few agents too. The agents are asking for too much money and to try on my own i cant understand from where to start. Can any1 please help me to give a good kick start.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> As you spent several periods of 90 days there your CO will most likely ask for the PCC. If I were in your shoes I would request one.


well, usually it should be over 12 months combined... if below i wouldn't worry.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> well, usually it should be over 12 months combined... if below i wouldn't worry.


Perhaps I am not clear but these gulf states won't issue PCC unless you had a resident card and lived there continuously The same is with my case

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Perhaps I am not clear but these gulf states won't issue PCC unless you had a resident card and lived there continuously The same is with my case
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


hm... try to see if someone like you have been in similar situation.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

timjordan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to know about Police Clearance certificate that for the visa invitation, I have shown my 1-year experience in Bahrain, however, I was there as on Business Visa with 3 months validity and I need to exit every time, in that process my company applied 7 to 8 business visa for me. So do I need to get Police clearance certificate for Bahrain?


Not sure if this helps, but when I applied for 485 dependent visa, I was studying in the US. I did not get the US police certificate because I hadn't stayed there for 12 consecutive months (which is what the visa application says). However, I was later asked to get one. I regret not getting it made earlier, because by the time they asked me, I had left US and so it took extra time. I'd suggest you to get one now to avoid delays later on.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

New to the forum! Presenting my situation here. Any advice/suggestion/opinion will be welcomed. 

I am on 485 right now, that expires on Oct 31, 2018. Filed EOI for 189 at 70 points on June 14 and 190-NSW at 75 points on June 25 (ANZCO code 254499: Registered nurse nec). I plan to start my PhD from Jan 2019, but the application is being reviewed right now. I am expecting a response sometime between Oct 10 and Oct 26. If I get the invite in Sept round, well enough. If not, which of the following options should I consider?

1. Wait until the PhD admission outcome is out and then apply for student visa (that could go up to oct last week).

2. Let my spouse enroll in a degree program now, so he could get the student visa and I can be his dependent (I will still want to start PhD in Jan with him being a student so not sure if this will be financially feasible).

3. Leave the country on Oct 31, apply for student visa from home country (Pakistan) and come back in January (if I get the visa!).

4. Any thing else that I should look into?


----------



## SahooP (Aug 13, 2018)

SahooP said:


> Thanks Andrey,
> 
> I applied ACS as below :-
> experience 1:-
> ...



Hi Andrey,

May be my post got lost . kindly provide your valuable suggestion .
I am waiting for lodging the visa.

Regards
Sahoo,


----------



## Relav (Jul 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> hope for this huge round had been here for a long time and it did happen, now, lets be realistic and assume such huge rounds will not repeat (i wish they prove me wrong) but if rounds be in range 1500 it will be good enough for many and keep cutoff at 70 for 2613 and 26111 at 75...


I apologize for my basic question but I'm new to Australian immigration rules and would like to know what are rounds and where do you see the number of EOIs granted for 189 & 190 visas?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Hi experts.
I stayed in my home country until 2014, and moved to Australia for studies, but two weeks before I came back to my home country because my visa has run out. I have my home country police check which I received in 2016 and I have my Aussi police check for the time I spent there. Can I submit my 2016 home country police check or do I have to get a new one since I'm currently living here?

Thank you.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Relav said:


> I apologize for my basic question but I'm new to Australian immigration rules and would like to know what are rounds and where do you see the number of EOIs granted for 189 & 190 visas?


Go to the Invitation rounds section on this page:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derik2020 said:


> Hi experts.
> I stayed in my home country until 2014, and moved to Australia for studies, but two weeks before I came back to my home country because my visa has run out. I have my home country police check which I received in 2016 and I have my Aussi police check for the time I spent there. Can I submit my 2016 home country police check or do I have to get a new one since I'm currently living here?
> 
> Thank you.


As far as I know police checks are valid for 12 months in the eyes of DHA from the date you got them.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Saba Akbar said:


> New to the forum! Presenting my situation here. Any advice/suggestion/opinion will be welcomed.
> 
> I am on 485 right now, that expires on Oct 31, 2018. Filed EOI for 189 at 70 points on June 14 and 190-NSW at 75 points on June 25 (ANZCO code 254499: Registered nurse nec). I plan to start my PhD from Jan 2019, but the application is being reviewed right now. I am expecting a response sometime between Oct 10 and Oct 26. If I get the invite in Sept round, well enough. If not, which of the following options should I consider?
> 
> ...


Hi Saba

The 70 point non pro rata EOI queue was cleared to around the end of May 2018 - nearly another 3 month movement. Even if the next round on 11th September 2018 is reduced to 1300, even 1000, you would still look good for an invite on 11th September 2018. But nothing is ever 100% certain so apply for any possible 190/489 now, just in case it does not go you way on the 11th September 2018.

Regards

Tony


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As far as I know police checks are valid for 12 months in the eyes of DHA from the date you got them.


So which means I have to get a new one. This would take ages in my country. The previous one took 4 months..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derik2020 said:


> So which means I have to get a new one. This would take ages in my country. The previous one took 4 months..


Best to start the process early then, all the best!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi tony 

Do u think The movement of others engineering professional is enough in last round to get an invite later this year

29/11/17
70 points
Engineering technologist


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Saba Akbar said:
> 
> 
> > New to the forum! Presenting my situation here. Any advice/suggestion/opinion will be welcomed.
> ...


Hi Tony,

Sorry for the hassle. What do you think about the movement of 70 pointers 263111 and is there any chance to get invitation this current FY ? My DOE is 8/11/17 and I have been waiting for almost 8.5 months.

Apologise for any inconvenience


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Best to start the process early then, all the best!


Thanks mate.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

To all overseas students willing to make Accounting Career Choice in Australia.

Hi everyone.


As you all know the required benchmark for Accounting occupation has now been manually set as high as 85 point to get invited straight away. Those waiting on 80 also struggling to get invited. There is almost 12 months wait at 75 now and nobody knows what setting DOHA has for future to this occupation, as their formula is not transparent. 

This is one of those pro rata occupations based on discrimimatory category. Other occupations in that category are dropping to 70 & 65 as well in 6 months time. Other non pro occupations are almost at 65. But the accounting occupation is at 80/85 for the last 9 months(almost a year), with only 261 invitations in that period. Though this occupation is in the list but we can indirectly understand that it has been already taken out. 
Therefore, I would like to warn you please be informed about this current situation of Accounting and make a correct decision to study & invest in Australia. 


Thanks


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

James018 said:


> To all overseas students willing to make Accounting Career Choice in Australia.
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


There are too many accountants in Australia. Crazy number of Australian/foreign students enrolled in accounting degrees, only to find themselves in an already overcrowded and over competitive market upon graduating.

The 85 points benchmark will not go down any time soon, and will probably even increase if that's even possible. For all it's worth I probably wouldn't advise anyone to even waste money trying to get PR with an accounting job unless you can reach 85 points and above.

I'm surprised accounting professions are even on the SOL, but from what I understand talking to colleagues in the field the issue is that the pool is overcrowded with unskilled grads with an actual shortage of skilled accountants - however the reality is everyone ends up in the same competitive arena... because businesses will mostly go for the cheapest option (unskilled grad) even if there are skilled immigrants available.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Saba
> 
> The 70 point non pro rata EOI queue was cleared to around the end of May 2018 - nearly another 3 month movement. Even if the next round on 11th September 2018 is reduced to 1300, even 1000, you would still look good for an invite on 11th September 2018. But nothing is ever 100% certain so apply for any possible 190/489 now, just in case it does not go you way on the 11th September 2018.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tony! I appreciate the response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

derik2020 said:


> So which means I have to get a new one. This would take ages in my country. The previous one took 4 months..


PCC and mesa need to be ready just before lodge or at the time of lodgement, to ensure processing is not interrupted by CO contact.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey guys, say if you have not lived in your home country for the last 15 years or so, do you still need to get the PCC from your home country? Or only from the countries that you lived in the last 10 years?


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys a question. Once you already got your EOI, you get your paperwork and lodge/apply for your visa.

How much time does it take to get your visa granted? So how much time goes between you applying for the Visa (after the EOI) and you receiving the grant?

Thanks !


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey guys a question. Once you already got your EOI, you get your paperwork and lodge/apply for your visa.
> 
> How much time does it take to get your visa granted? So how much time goes between you applying for the Visa (after the EOI) and you receiving the grant?
> 
> Thanks !


According to the DoHA webpage, it may take 8 to 10 months.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, say if you have not lived in your home country for the last 15 years or so, do you still need to get the PCC from your home country? Or only from the countries that you lived in the last 10 years?


You do. As far as I'm aware it's _any _ country you've resided in, regardless of how long ago.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> There are too many accountants in Australia. Crazy number of Australian/foreign students enrolled in accounting degrees, only to find themselves in an already overcrowded and over competitive market upon graduating.
> 
> The 85 points benchmark will not go down any time soon, and will probably even increase if that's even possible. For all it's worth I probably wouldn't advise anyone to even waste money trying to get PR with an accounting job unless you can reach 85 points and above.
> 
> I'm surprised accounting professions are even on the SOL, but from what I understand talking to colleagues in the field the issue is that the pool is overcrowded with unskilled grads with an actual shortage of skilled accountants - however the reality is everyone ends up in the same competitive arena... because businesses will mostly go for the cheapest option (unskilled grad) even if there are skilled immigrants available.


The only reason Accounting is still in SOL so that they can dangle the carrot and keeping luring international students to the country. If its removed from SOL the no. of students enrolling would drop drastically substantially affecting their revenue.

Two of my friends (with accounting degree) have already left the country after expiry of their graduate visa. With the threshold reaching 70 pts for most occupations only students with 8 IELTS score or/and NAATI, professional year qualifications would be able to stay.

Lot of my friends are already spending thousands of dollars on multiple PTE attempts, NAATI, professional year, etc.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Saba Akbar said:


> According to the DoHA webpage, it may take 8 to 10 months.


Hi Saba
It might take less time in some cases even more. Depends on your total points for invitation and than authenticity of your papers for visa Grant.

Thanks and Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Tony

I have submitted my Eoi dated 19th April, 2018 with 80 points for internal auditors (221214). Don't know the current trend of invitation for internal auditors. Till when can i expect the invitation as per the current trend? 

Thank You


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> You do. As far as I'm aware it's _any _ country you've resided in, regardless of how long ago.


Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> You do. As far as I'm aware it's _any _ country you've resided in, regardless of how long ago.


Actually for temporary and permanent migration you may be asked to provide PCCs for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fhuneeus said:


> Hey guys a question. Once you already got your EOI, you get your paperwork and lodge/apply for your visa.
> 
> How much time does it take to get your visa granted? So how much time goes between you applying for the Visa (after the EOI) and you receiving the grant?
> 
> Thanks !


On average 120-150 days.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Actually for temporary and permanent migration you may be asked to provide PCCs for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char


Yeah so this is what I saw, and that's why I asked, I've resided elsewhere for the past 15 years, was a bit confused.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Saba
> It might take less time in some cases even more. Depends on your total points for invitation and than authenticity of your papers for visa Grant.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> ...


Your points total does not affect the time it takes to grant your visa. Have a decision ready set of docs before the CO opens it. Ensure all references are aware they might be contacted. Keep the documents clear, well named, concise and strictly in adherence to what is requested (e.g. yes, both F80 and F1221 even though it seems odd).


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Saba
> It might take less time in some cases even more. Depends on your total points for invitation and than authenticity of your papers for visa Grant.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> ...


That's right! They say 75% of the cases are processed within 8 months and 90% in 10 months. So it can take less or more than that.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Bloody dilemma on whether to book the flight for NAATI in October now
> 
> Also @Nilkot if you're still in here, congrats mate!!!!!


Thanks mate!
With 75 pointers now cleared you are not far off either!
Good luck!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

*Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*

Hi all,

I am happy to announce that I am able to make the above sheet fully automated. 

From now onwards, the sheet will update automatically as soon as any new results are released from DoHA. This sheet fetches live data from DoHA website every hour, making it auto updated in real time.

I will obviously keep on looking for any minor errors that might occur since its all scripted now and will correct those errors asap (although the chances are very slim as I have marked various checks within the script that counter-checks for any error) excluding any errors from DoHA side.

Wish you all a very best of luck and hope we all get invited in upcoming rounds.

Happy trending!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing this file. Great work!


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

A quick doubt.

To claim points for work experience, Should the experience be continuous 1 year in the same company? or can there be a 1 month gap between companies and cover it up by working 1 extra month in the next company?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> A quick doubt.
> 
> To claim points for work experience, Should the experience be continuous 1 year in the same company? or can there be a 1 month gap between companies and cover it up by working 1 extra month in the next company?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I've been assessed by ACS, they usually calculate by months, regardless whether you are employed by company A or B.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> I've been assessed by ACS, they usually calculate by months, regardless whether you are employed by company A or B.


My concern is the gap between which two occupations. Will that be a problem?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> My concern is the gap between which two occupations. Will that be a problem?


A month between jobs is a very realistic situation, some people even take some time off before joining a new employer. Although I'm not sure whether there's a maximum duration between jobs that affect your "skilled" status.

I'm pretty sure you are ok with just a month, I think just your experience won't be counted for that month.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Hi buddy! Australia needs those people like you! If I would work for DHA, I would immediately send you invite! Great job mate!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy! Australia needs those people like you! If I would work for DHA, I would immediately send you invite! Great job mate!


Hahaha. Many thanks for your words mate. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ISCAH - Latest Estimates*

WTF?! 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png

70 Pointers for 2339x with DOE of 08 months ago: Not before July 2019? Eff it, I'm not buying that!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> 70 Pointers for 2339x with DOE of 08 months ago: Not before July 2019? Eff it, I'm not buying that!



I have applied with engineering technologist 233914 in Nov 2017 with 70, according to iscah estimates i wont be invited before june 2019 . Soo sad...


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> 70 Pointers for 2339x with DOE of 08 months ago: Not before July 2019? Eff it, I'm not buying that!


Their last estimate is as follows.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/07/Estimates160718.png

So that means the backlog increased? ********!


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi all,

It is said to be based on assumption that 1300 invitations per month. With 60/40 divide. Sep to June average of 2017-18 was 1260 adding back log of July 1000. It seems to be based on that. Fair enough it seems.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx

I think using all this and immitracker we can find much more. 

Thanks and Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

soban29 said:


> soban29 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF?!
> ...



Backlog increase aswell as number of invites in our group are estimated to stay low 
Really no invite with 70 points in an engineering occupation its just cruel!!!!


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

13akber said:


> Backlog increase aswell as number of invites in our group are estimated to stay low
> Really no invite with 70 points in an engineering occupation its just cruel!!!!


Hi
What if average remains same as last year but with a larger round like 3500 in September 17. Cut offs will decrease and so will back log.

Thanks and Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> What if average remains same as last year but with a larger round like 3500 in September 17. Cut offs will decrease and so will back log.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> ...


I'm still optimistic. Expecting them to change their estimates with improved statistics by Sept round! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

soban29 said:


> I'm still optimistic. Expecting them to change their estimates with improved statistics by Sept round! :fingerscrossed:


Hi soban

But I expected more from there analysis, as I have heard much about their predictions. Instead of just making file based on last year, it seems so. I will like to have other people view on how they come to this result. This can be made better using previous year data and immitracker data as per myself.

Thanks and Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

I think they probably might have to change the way they do things. For non-pro bottom feeders like me with 65 its, the key area is the part *between* 6 and 12 months ago, that a whole lot of people are in. There's no usable info there as they have 12 months invited, 6 months not before Jul 2019.

Still, they do this for free, and spend time on it so I shouldn't grumble unless I do my own analysis. 

For those of you that do, how do you estimate how many people are in the backlog at each point level? That seems critical to getting sensible projections.


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

I want to ask a question. I have a tricky situation. 
I did my bachelors in Electrical Engineering in 2011. Then worked as electrical engineering for about 16 months. Then i went for PhD. Came back this year and have been working as an university lecturer (teaching core electrical engineering). I want to know can I use my experience as lecturer towards skilled immigration in electrical engineering? I have been carrying out research since I came back in the field of electrical engineering.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> 
> .......
> <some text removed by davey6693 to not take up too much space>
> ...


Really great work. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

nabhilash said:


> Thank you for sharing this file. Great work!





davey6693 said:


> Really great work. Thanks for sharing this.


Thanks guys! 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## howey001 (Aug 14, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


Nice spreadsheet mate!

Does anyone know whether a 489 family (August 2018 DOE) with 85 pts would get invited before a 189 with 75 points (Jan 2018 DOE) for Accountant?

thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks mate.

489 family sponsored should get invited first.


howey001 said:


> Nice spreadsheet mate!
> 
> Does anyone know whether a 489 family (August 2018 DOE) with 85 pts would get invited before a 189 with 75 points (Jan 2018 DOE) for Accountant?
> 
> thanks


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 489 family sponsored should get invited first.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


Hi Sir,

Thanks for making it easy for everyone. 

Thanks and Regards,

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Welcome my friend.


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Sir,
> 
> Thanks for making it easy for everyone.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

soban29 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png
> 
> 70 Pointers for 2339x with DOE of 08 months ago: Not before July 2019? Eff it, I'm not buying that!


I am now confused by their estimate now. So can I expect an invite next round.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> I am now confused by their estimate now. So can I expect an invite next round.


Yes, assuming the same trend continues in the next round as well


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

13akber said:


> Backlog increase aswell as number of invites in our group are estimated to stay low
> Really no invite with 70 points in an engineering occupation its just cruel!!!!


Now ISACH has released new tracker -

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/August16thEstimates.png


----------



## howey001 (Aug 14, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 489 family sponsored should get invited first.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


Thanks - I can't quite understand the prioritisation explanation on the home affairs website. What's your thinking behind the 489 being invited first?

thanks


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I request your suggestion on my below query -

Just now I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.

Regards


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I request your suggestion on my below query -
> 
> ...


Yup ! 
What's done, is done right.
Your last job was assessed and you were working at that point in time in same job as per system you continued working if you did?
But I will make a new EOI as it also must be near to expire?
And date of skill assessment validation??


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Bizz said:


> I want to ask a question. I have a tricky situation.
> I did my bachelors in Electrical Engineering in 2011. Then worked as electrical engineering for about 16 months. Then i went for PhD. Came back this year and have been working as an university lecturer (teaching core electrical engineering). I want to know can I use my experience as lecturer towards skilled immigration in electrical engineering? I have been carrying out research since I came back in the field of electrical engineering.


if your JD(those 16 months) match the description of electrical engineer code 233311 then you can assess your education and exp. I am pretty sure that a lecturer cant get his/her exp assessed as an electrical engineer.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> I think they probably might have to change the way they do things. For non-pro bottom feeders like me with 65 its, the key area is the part *between* 6 and 12 months ago, that a whole lot of people are in. There's no usable info there as they have 12 months invited, 6 months not before Jul 2019.
> 
> Still, they do this for free, and spend time on it so I shouldn't grumble unless I do my own analysis.
> 
> For those of you that do, how do you estimate how many people are in the backlog at each point level? That seems critical to getting sensible projections.


in july round 573 invites went to 70 pointers NON PRO. it moved the doe 3 months. it means there were 573 70 pointers for NON PRO in three months divide them by 3 or 90 to get number of NON PRO 70 point EOI submitted daily or monthly


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yup !
> What's done, is done right.
> Your last job was assessed and you were working at that point in time in same job as per system you continued working if you did?
> But I will make a new EOI as it also must be near to expire?
> And date of skill assessment validation??


Thanks for your response!

I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.

As per my ACS, my job is counted from 1st Aug 2010. Currently I am working in the same job for which I submitted role letter and showed it as my latest company.

Please suggest


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

How did iscah estimate that 70 points eois submitted today will be invited in 4 months, this is completely incorrect. Based on past trend, they should be invited mostly by next rount or 11 October round. 
If there's anyone who has a different opinion please share how did they come to these estimates.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
> Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.
> ...


Then you are all oka and set with a 5 points increase in work ex. Since date of effect changes with change in points it's showing 17.08
No need for what I suggested, I went a bit overboard with it.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Then you are all oka and set with a 5 points increase in work ex. Since date of effect changes with change in points it's showing 17.08
> No need for what I suggested, I went a bit overboard with it.


Does this mean that now I have 75 points in total and should wait for invite ? Any idea what are the chances of getting invite as below my point break-up below -

Age - 30
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Partner - 5

Please suggest


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Does this mean that now I have 75 points in total and should wait for invite ? Any idea what are the chances of getting invite as below my point break-up below -
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 10
> ...


Yes it's 75.
Chances are really very good, wait for invite.
That's bout it.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

System first invites the number of people in 189 having highest points. If there are still places left for invitations then it looks for 489 having same points. Then moves on to the next lower number of points with 189 and so on. 

The process is simple. 

Hope this helps.


howey001 said:


> Thanks - I can't quite understand the prioritisation explanation on the home affairs website. What's your thinking behind the 489 being invited first?
> 
> thanks


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> System first invites the number of people in 189 having highest points. If there are still places left for invitations then it looks for 489 having same points. Then moves on to the next lower number of points with 189 and so on.
> 
> The process is simple.
> 
> ...


I thought invites for 489 is independent of 189. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

howey001 said:


> Thanks - I can't quite understand the prioritisation explanation on the home affairs website. What's your thinking behind the 489 being invited first?
> 
> thanks


Probably based on an assumption that regional areas have it harder in accessing relevant skilled labour.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

surajgarg said:


> I thought invites for 489 is independent of 189. Correct me if I am wrong.


It depends on the stream (489 has multiple).


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

MarshallTank said:


> How did iscah estimate that 70 points eois submitted today will be invited in 4 months, this is completely incorrect. Based on past trend, they should be invited mostly by next rount or 11 October round.
> If there's anyone who has a different opinion please share how did they come to these estimates.


I think its more like *within the next 4 months*. So it could be the upcoming round, or the round in oct, nov or dec. I think it is a pretty open estimation. I remember they said "next round" for non-pro 70 pointers in their July prediction and I got super excited! But that didn't happen. Maybe they are playing safe this time.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



MarshallTank said:


> How did iscah estimate that 70 points eois submitted today will be invited in 4 months, this is completely incorrect. Based on past trend, they should be invited mostly by next rount or 11 October round.
> If there's anyone who has a different opinion please share how did they come to these estimates.




ISCAH predictions was based on 1300 per round with 60-40 split bro!! They are true as it will take 4 or more months if same splits and invitations will be maintained. 
In 1300, 520 will go to non pros and every month around 320-350 higher points and 75 points non pros get added to skillselect, which left around 200 invitations for 70 points non pro rata. Now it depends how much can clear by 200 bro. 
However, it 2000 invitations is being followed, 70 points backlogs might be cleared by first week of September.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH predictions was based on 1300 per round with 60-40 split bro!! They are true as it will take 4 or more months if same splits and invitations will be maintained.
> In 1300, 520 will go to non pros and every month around 320-350 higher points and 75 points non pros get added to skillselect, which left around 200 invitations for 70 points non pro rata. Now it depends how much can clear by 200 bro.
> However, it 2000 invitations is being followed, 70 points backlogs might be cleared by first week of September.
> 
> ...


<all of the following is non-pro only>

Hate to say so for myself, but I have to agree. For non-pros, that July round was quite informative. What we could see from that, is that with 80 pointers all invited, and 75 pointers are almost all invited, we get 800 invites, and 227 have gone to the 75+ point group. 

There is a 21 day gap June 20th to July 11th. 

If we consider the trend to continue, per month, we should get average 30/21*227 = very approximately 325 new 75+ pointers applying each month. By my calculations, the backlog for 70 points is gone at October 11th, if they invite 2000 for Sept and Oct at the 40/60 split they have now.

For 65 pointers like me, I'm beginning to give up if my numbers are correct. Even if they invite 2000 for Nov and Dec (which they didn't do last year), and then continue with 1200 per month until the end of the year ending at 15800 invites, non-pro 65s don't move past November 2017. (Assumption, there are 50% more people waiting with 65 points than there are with 70 - just a guess - it's easier to score the lower points, and I prefer to base my calculations as conservative).

The things that would *REALLY* help non-pros who applied 7-10 months ago would be large invite rounds now, before others apply to the queue, or a change in their non-pro/pro splits.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I believe you can't take points until the degree is finished.


csdhan said:


> Hi guys, I'm doing my masters while working and it's still in progress. I have added this to my qualification and kept the end date empty. While points review it is saying that my highest qualification is Masters. Is this OK, or should I remove my ongoing masters from the list?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I believe you can't take points until the degree is finished.


Correct, in this case I assumed they had an undergraduate degree that was completed, that would underpin their points for qualifications. 

It is necessary according to the EOI to mention currently enrolled qualifications too.


----------



## tejaskulkarni_100 (Aug 10, 2018)

HI Guys,

I need an advice on my EOI. I currently have 70 points and have submitted my EOI on April 2018. While submitting my EOI, PTE score was valid for another months i.e May 2018 (2 yrs expiry printed on results). I read somewhere for PR they consider PTE score until 3 years. Is this correct?

Do you guys think, I should give the exam again or I could stay with the same to get an invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I need an advice on my EOI. I currently have 70 points and have submitted my EOI on April 2018. While submitting my EOI, PTE score was valid for another months i.e May 2018 (2 yrs expiry printed on results). I read somewhere for PR they consider PTE score until 3 years. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


When you submit your scores in your EOI, it's written there something like "Have you taken an English test within the last 36 months..." so yes, I think they consider that it's valid for 3 years.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I need an advice on my EOI. I currently have 70 points and have submitted my EOI on April 2018. While submitting my EOI, PTE score was valid for another months i.e May 2018 (2 yrs expiry printed on results). I read somewhere for PR they consider PTE score until 3 years. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Yes PTE score is valid for 2 years. What is your points break up? If for English you have 10 then would recommend to take it again and get 20 points.


----------



## tejaskulkarni_100 (Aug 10, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Yes PTE score is valid for 2 years. What is your points break up? If for English you have 10 then would recommend to take it again and get 20 points.


@SurajGarg, my point score is S-90/ L-90/ W-79 / R-75. So landing in 10 points only. For some reason I score really less in reading.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Mate,

1. As @BulletAK pointed out, 489 is dependent on 189.

2. As @LimpBizkit mentioned DHA accepts scores within 36 months from visa lodge date.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

hey guys,

what`s your take on ISCAH s latest estimates.

for 261313, its showing 6 months waiting for 70 pointers...


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> @SurajGarg, my point score is S-90/ L-90/ W-79 / R-75. So landing in 10 points only. For some reason I score really less in reading.


You are REALLY REALLY REALLY close. Do yourself a favor, practice a bit more and give it another go. Trust me you can do it!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> @SurajGarg, my point score is S-90/ L-90/ W-79 / R-75. So landing in 10 points only. For some reason I score really less in reading.


Hi Tejas - Can you provide your points break up for 70 along with ANZSCO?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> hey guys,
> 
> what`s your take on ISCAH s latest estimates.
> 
> for 261313, its showing 6 months waiting for 70 pointers...


I would suggest compare that with the trends on myimmitracker and take a call.

For example for my ANZSCO (261111) and 75 points ISCAH shows 5 months wait (till last month the estimate was 11 months!!!). The trend on myimmitracker is 4-5 months.


----------



## tejaskulkarni_100 (Aug 10, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Hi Tejas - Can you provide your points break up for 70 along with ANZSCO?


Point 70 (Age: 30, Education: 15, Aus Study: 5, Work-ex: 10, PTE: 10)
PTE Score: S-90/ L-90/ W-79 / R-75
ANZSCO 261312: Developer Programmer
EOI (SC189): April 2018


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Does the DHA officially tell how many % of invites were pro rate and how many were non pro rata?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

tejaskulkarni_100 said:


> Point 70 (Age: 30, Education: 15, Aus Study: 5, Work-ex: 10, PTE: 10)
> PTE Score: S-90/ L-90/ W-79 / R-75
> ANZSCO 261312: Developer Programmer
> EOI (SC189): April 2018


Dude seriously do yourself a favour and get 20 points for PTE that will take your overall points to 80 and stand a strong chance.

Check ISCAH timeline estimates for your stream here.
Also check myimmitracker and apply the appropriate filters.

Take a stock of the situation and get to 80 points. I believe this will improve your situation a lot. All the best!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Does the DHA officially tell how many % of invites were pro rate and how many were non pro rata?


It gives break up in terms of numbers once it releases the info for a given month. %age can be calculated based on that.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> I would suggest compare that with the trends on myimmitracker and take a call.
> 
> For example for my ANZSCO (261111) and 75 points ISCAH shows 5 months wait (till last month the estimate was 11 months!!!). The trend on myimmitracker is 4-5 months.


I just checked and for 2613 stream it is showing as 12 months wait for 70 pointers.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Dude seriously do yourself a favour and get 20 points for PTE that will take your overall points to 80 and stand a strong chance.
> 
> Check ISCAH timeline estimates for your stream here.
> Also check myimmitracker and apply the appropriate filters.
> ...


If he gets 80, he is getting invited next round LOL!


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Tony

After iscah estimate on 16th Aug'18,What do you think of 65 pointer NPR with DOE as 09.02.18


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Does the DHA officially tell how many % of invites were pro rate and how many were non pro rata?


Traditionally it's 60 Prorata to 40 non prorata but July round was different and DHA is the very definition of unpredictability.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

One more question about 65 pointers non-pro for @Welshtone or anyone else who knows this stuff better than me:

Finding out how much they move, if the invitation round ever gets down to 65 points, is a bit tricky.

One data point I found is between Sept 6th and Sept 20th 2017. On Sept 20th, 1750 total invitations were issued, of which I calculate, 548 went to non-pros. There was no 70+ backlog so the allocation went to all new 70+ pointers since Sept 6th, plus the 65 pt backlog. The 65 pointers moved from Aug 3rd to Sept 13th 2017, a movement of 41 days.

If we assume that 160 (ish) new 70+ non-pros apply each round, then it took 548-160 = 388 invites issued to the 65pt queue to move it by 41 days.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## howey001 (Aug 14, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> System first invites the number of people in 189 having highest points. If there are still places left for invitations then it looks for 489 having same points. Then moves on to the next lower number of points with 189 and so on.
> 
> The process is simple.
> 
> ...


thanks, so in theory taking the Sept round, the 189 - 85 pointers would be invited, then if places left in that round 489 family- 85 pointers would be invited? 

yes a simple process just it's not 100% clear (according to home affairs site) whether 489s would only be looked at after all 189s had been invited regardless of points..

thanks


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Whats the exact number of total ceilings for 2018/19?

Is it 15600 only?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

For 189,we get 5 points for Partner skills.
If my Partner is a registered nurse and is an Australian Citizen can I get 5 points for that? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

howey001 said:


> thanks, so in theory taking the Sept round, the 189 - 85 pointers would be invited, then if places left in that round 489 family- 85 pointers would be invited?
> 
> yes a simple process just it's not 100% clear (according to home affairs site) whether 489s would only be looked at after all 189s had been invited regardless of points..
> 
> thanks


Thats correct. 

But keep in mind the 489 round quota as well. They usually invite only 5-10 489 family sponsored per round (like in 11th July round, they only invited 10 people). If say, more than 5 people having 85 points on family sponsored have EOI DOE (date of effect) older than yours, so they would be invited first and since the limit per round (example: only inviting 5 489'ers) is exhausted, so you wont be considered for 489 for that round.

Hope it clears now.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> For 189,we get 5 points for Partner skills.
> If my Partner is a registered nurse and is an Australian Citizen can I get 5 points for that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If your partner is Australian citizen, why not go for spouse visa??


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> If your partner is Australian citizen, why not go for spouse visa??


She's my girlfriend. Turning into live-in partner so De-facto relationship. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Wow - you are doing a better job than DoHA


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

insider580 said:


> Wow - you are doing a better job than DoHA


Haha. Thanks mate.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


Guys, Google limits the number of active users on the sheet to be only 50 maximum.

So if anyone of you is unable to open this sheet, you can access the html version of this sheet as well instead. 

Here is the link: https://goo.gl/2DHvVA

_PS. The Google sheet tabs are shown at the top in html view._

Thanks.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > *Important update regarding: Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia*
> ...


* Bravo!! *
Just went through it.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> One more question about 65 pointers non-pro for @Welshtone or anyone else who knows this stuff better than me:
> 
> Finding out how much they move, if the invitation round ever gets down to 65 points, is a bit tricky.
> 
> ...


i guess there should be around 100 70 point NON PRO eois lodged in 14 days time (6th sept 2017 - 20th sept 2017) not 160.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> She's my girlfriend. Turning into live-in partner so De-facto relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If your partner is a PR or citizen you can't claim points. 

You can apply for a partner visa however even with a de facto relationship.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Umarchodhary said:


> i guess there should be around 100 70 point NON PRO eois lodged in 14 days time (6th sept 2017 - 20th sept 2017) not 160.


Yeah this is a number I am not too sure about. We know that the 70 pt backlog cleared in July is about 190 per month, or loosely 90-95 per old round of approx 14 days, but the new invites will also consist of 75pts and higher as well. So I don't know about 160 but I think more than 100.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Guys, Google limits the number of active users on the sheet to be only 50 maximum.
> 
> So if anyone of you is unable to open this sheet, you can access the html version of this sheet as well instead.
> 
> ...


Does it need access? It says protected file

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> Does it need access? It says protected file
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Please try on Google Chrome. Either on mobile or laptop doesn't matter. Thanks 

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Please try on Google Chrome. Either on mobile or laptop doesn't matter. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


That's what I am doing 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> That's what I am doing
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Try this link. It should work: https://goo.gl/2DHvVA

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Try this link. It should work: https://goo.gl/2DHvVA
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


It isn't.. It asks me to choose a Gmail account.. I choose my account click okay... It shows up as protected file... With just first page 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> It isn't.. It asks me to choose a Gmail account.. I choose my account click okay... It shows up as protected file... With just first page
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Got the same error in mobile. Tried on laptop it worked. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> It isn't.. It asks me to choose a Gmail account.. I choose my account click okay... It shows up as protected file... With just first page
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I don't know why is this happening. It works fine everywhere.

Maybe you can try the direct link instead:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview

Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

I was reading on ISCAH news that as per DHA there will be approx 15600 invites for 189 this year and they have got this information from the department itself.
Can they show this official info which they have taken from the department. 
If not then how can they say that there will be 1300 invites from September onwards.
Department itself is a big mystery,they can have 300 or 3000 invites from next round. Who knows.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

himsrj said:


> naman1282 said:
> 
> 
> > For 189,we get 5 points for Partner skills.
> ...


Is spouse visa same as a PR ?


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have applied under code 263311. My wife has diploma of Art and craft for 2 years. Can I get 5 points for spouse.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > naman1282 said:
> ...


If your partner is already an Australian PR or citizen you can't claim partner skills points.

You can apply for a partner visa if your partner (spouse or de-facto) is an Australian PR or Australian citizen. This is initially a temporary visa for 2 years and becomes permanent afterwards as long as you have a continuing relationship. The cons are its high cost (over $7000) and the extremely long processing times.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

How much is the average processing time ? 

Am i given a temporary visa to visit my partner ? 

Is it better to apply through 189 route or through spouse ?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> How much is the average processing time ?
> 
> Am i given a temporary visa to visit my partner ?
> 
> Is it better to apply through 189 route or through spouse ?


The current average processing time for the temporary visa is about two years plus an extra year to obtain the permanent visa. So, about three years in total to become a PR.

You can apply onshore, in which case you would be put on a bridging visa until the partner visa is processed. If you apply offshore you can request a visitor visa that would allow you to spend up to 12 months with your partner in Australia.

The advantage of a partner visa is that you can get it regardless of your profession or your age. It is not points based like the 189. 

The advantage of the 189 is that you get PR much faster (from the moment you are invited to apply, which could take a long time depending on your occupation and your points). Also, you might spend two years on a temporary partner visa and then don't qualify for PR because your relationship has ended. However, if a couple applies for the 189, both the primary and the secondary applicants get PR and they retain their PR even if their relationship ends.

You might find it harder to get a job while you are on a temporary visa. There are plenty of jobs that require PR to be considered but there are also plenty of contract and casual jobs available. 

If you want to be with your Australian partner you could apply for a visitor visa while you wait for a 189 invitation. If you get invited while you are onshore and apply for it you will be put on a bridging visa so won't need to leave even if your visitor visa ends.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the average processing time ?
> ...


Thanks for the detailed insight. Basically what i understand is that a spouse visa is a safe visa which you will get it if you have a genuine and continuing relationship. While in 189 there are definitely hassles of skill assessment and English proficiency the grant is quicker. But even that depends on lot of factors i guess


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

qazx said:


> How much is the average processing time ?
> 
> Am i given a temporary visa to visit my partner ?
> 
> Is it better to apply through 189 route or through spouse ?


Average to grant time after lodge is about 130-150 days. 90% get cleared within 12 months.


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

hi last week i completed +79 PTE can i expect an invitation this september?

261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI 189 - 75 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 17-Aug-2018
EOI 190 - 75+5 - first lodged on 20-Jan-2018, updated on 17--Aug-2018

good luck for everyone


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > How much is the average processing time ?
> ...


Sorry, Andrey, but which visa processing time are you giving? Is this for the 189?
Qazx was asking for the processing time for a partner visa.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Thanks for the detailed insight. Basically what i understand is that a spouse visa is a safe visa which you will get it if you have a genuine and continuing relationship. While in 189 there are definitely hassles of skill assessment and English proficiency the grant is quicker. But even that depends on lot of factors i guess


You got it right. 🙂

I should have also mentioned that a partner visa requires extensive documentation to prove your relationship. Also, you might not be able to stay with your partner in Australia after applying for it if your visa has a no further stay condition and a visitor's visa tends to have it.


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

howey001 said:


> Nice spreadsheet mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No mate. 85 points 489 is not possible to get invite. System invite all 189 applicants till 65 points and if still places left then it invites 489. So technically all prorated occupations are out of 489. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,
I am a network and security professional having 6.5 years of exp. I am getting 70 points. Should i apply for : 
Computer Network and Systems Engineer(263111) or ICT Security Specialist(262112).
My points will be 75 in April 2019. Please suggest how to proceed and do I stand a chance with 70 points?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Did iscah remove the 189 invite estimate from its website 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Did iscah remove the 189 invite estimate from its website
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Here you go

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many accountants in Australia. Crazy number of Australian/foreign students enrolled in accounting degrees, only to find themselves in an already overcrowded and over competitive market upon graduating.
> ...


 international students need to educate themselves from now on before making 100k dollar investment.


----------



## howey001 (Aug 14, 2018)

handyjohn said:


> No mate. 85 points 489 is not possible to get invite. System invite all 189 applicants till 65 points and if still places left then it invites 489. So technically all prorated occupations are out of 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers for replying mate, seen a few contradictory opinions on this now from posters and agents so I guess we will wait and see as don’t think I can improve on my 189 score..


----------



## amit.just.for.u (Jul 22, 2018)

*Got the invite to apply for visa but do not have overseas address details*

Hi,
I got the invite to apply for visa in August 2018, but do not have overseas deputation salary slips or bank statements (for US & Czech Republic)
I was deputed to Czech republic during 2004-05 and to US during 2006. Do I need to provide the details for these? 
I do not have Flat # of my apartment in Czech Republic, would providing the building address work?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.just.for.u said:


> Hi,
> I got the invite to apply for visa in August 2018, but do not have overseas deputation salary slips or bank statements (for US & Czech Republic)
> I was deputed to Czech republic during 2004-05 and to US during 2006. Do I need to provide the details for these?
> I do not have Flat # of my apartment in Czech Republic, would providing the building address work?


how were you paid?


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

amit.just.for.u said:


> Hi,
> I got the invite to apply for visa in August 2018, but do not have overseas deputation salary slips or bank statements (for US & Czech Republic)
> I was deputed to Czech republic during 2004-05 and to US during 2006. Do I need to provide the details for these?
> I do not have Flat # of my apartment in Czech Republic, would providing the building address work?


Same situation. I have got offer letter and I was paid cash while I was working back in India.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
Can you please share the inormation about having two eoi in system?
My eoi with 70 points is going to expire in december, so i created another one to remqin in the pool.
But according to a member of fourm, they might consider the latest eoi for invitation.. is it true?? Then my quewtion is
1)Does that mrans that i shoyld suspend the new eoi.
2) if i suspend it does that means the date of effect if remain august or the day i reactivate it..
My doe with ptesent eoi is 7 mqrch and hope to get a invite, with current trend in three rounds but if not , my eoi is 9 december2016 which makes me out of 11 december round...

Please guide..


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Whats your ANZ code?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

sharv said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can you please share the inormation about having two eoi in system?
> My eoi with 70 points is going to expire in december, so i created another one to remqin in the pool.
> But according to a member of fourm, they might consider the latest eoi for invitation.. is it true?? Then my quewtion is
> ...


Mechanical engg.
233512

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

233512, mechanical engg.


kimmy3701 said:


> Whats your ANZ code?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.just.for.u (Jul 22, 2018)

I was paid in czech bank account as stipend (allowances to keep up the living there) while i was also paid part of Indian salary in Infosys, I have those payslips which is still a better situation.

Any experts please help, will be really helpful.


----------



## amit.just.for.u (Jul 22, 2018)

wit_vivek said:


> Same situation. I have got offer letter and I was paid cash while I was working back in India.


My problem is more regarding address of the place, I don't remember the flat no. but remember only the building name, locality address. Will that cause an issue?

Experts please help


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sharv said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can you please share the inormation about having two eoi in system?
> My eoi with 70 points is going to expire in december, so i created another one to remqin in the pool.
> But according to a member of fourm, they might consider the latest eoi for invitation.. is it true?? Then my quewtion is
> ...



Buddy , 

Your first EOI is valid till the expiry date . 
Your new EOI is a fresh one into the system despite you having an exiting EOI . For the new EOI the DOE will be as mentioned in the EOI . There will be no link to your old EOI . You suspend and reactivate the date of re-activation will be your new DOE.

And i hope you have used a fresh e-mail to create the new EOI . 
You may or may not receive invite for your old EOI before it expires . Are you referring to 70 points for 189 or 190 ?

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Buddy ,
> 
> Your first EOI is valid till the expiry date .
> Your new EOI is a fresh one into the system despite you having an exiting EOI . For the new EOI the DOE will be as mentioned in the EOI . There will be no link to your old EOI . You suspend and reactivate the date of re-activation will be your new DOE.
> ...


About the new email id. I have two eoi currently. One for 189. One for 190. Is that an issue?! 


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Buddy ,
> 
> Your first EOI is valid till the expiry date .
> Your new EOI is a fresh one into the system despite you having an exiting EOI . For the new EOI the DOE will be as mentioned in the EOI . There will be no link to your old EOI . You suspend and reactivate the date of re-activation will be your new DOE.
> ...


Thank you for your reply santosh, this means that i do not need to suspend my fresh eoi.. and can you please tell why i need to make it with a new email, because it is done by my agent( who do not even know when does invitation round happen and what difference it makes btwn updating and creating new eoi.
I asked him to make a new eoi and he did so... dont know he used same email or diffrent.
Thank you very much

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.just.for.u said:


> I was paid in czech bank account as stipend (allowances to keep up the living there) while i was also paid part of Indian salary in Infosys, I have those payslips which is still a better situation.
> 
> Any experts please help, will be really helpful.


show both, and explain...


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I would like to one thing from all of you.
How many of you are recommending your friends & relatives to come and study in Australia? & how many of you are recommending to choose Accounting degree?


Thanks


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to one thing from all of you.
> How many of you are recommending your friends & relatives to come and study in Australia? & how many of you are recommending to choose Accounting degree?
> ...


Depending on the purpose of coming to Australia. If he comes to Australia by thinking that he'll get pr after completing the degree, accounting is not an option in Australia anymore. Try something else


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

The problem with monthly rounds is that there group goes so quiet for most of the month, no action no people ,🤫


----------



## amit.just.for.u (Jul 22, 2018)

Experts plz advice.

I do not have Czech Republic deputation documents, but travel was in 2004-2005.
I was paid in czech bank account as stipend (allowances to keep up the living there) while i was also paid part of Indian salary in Infosys. No salary slips available of Czech travel.

Neither do I have the residential apartment number where I was living, but have the apartment building address.

Will these factors be a cause of concern for my visa application? Have got an invite to apply for visa on 11th Aug.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Can anyone suggest, when can we see 65 pointers start getting invited in 189?
Last invite with Anzco 233311 and 65 points seem to be way back in 1st week of october 2017.

ANZCO-233311
DOE - 13TH DEC 2017
POINTS-65

*


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Yes it's 75.
> Chances are really very good, wait for invite.
> That's bout it.


Hi,

I read in some post and I have a query here, I am about to leave my current company and will join new company in October. So g=do you suggest me update my EOI with new company name as well ?
Will that affect my current points ?

Regards


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


 In my point of view, people should invest in their own homeland than coming here. Immigrants are treated very badly by Peter Dutton department. Now is harder to get PR in all occupations not just in accounting.


----------



## Mildered (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi everyone . I have been on the Eoi pool since on the 11th of April 2018 with ANZSCO Code 254499- Registered nurse (NEC). I don't even know my fate. I applied for both 189 and NSW 190


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mildered said:


> Hi everyone . I have been on the Eoi pool since on the 11th of April 2018 with ANZSCO Code 254499- Registered nurse (NEC). I don't even know my fate. I applied for both 189 and NSW 190


What were your points?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

amit.just.for.u said:


> Experts plz advice.
> 
> I do not have Czech Republic deputation documents, but travel was in 2004-2005.
> I was paid in czech bank account as stipend (allowances to keep up the living there) while i was also paid part of Indian salary in Infosys. No salary slips available of Czech travel.
> ...


What evidence do you have to persuade the CO of your skilled employment between 2004-2005?

E.g. employment reference letter meeting DHA guidelines, payslips, bank statements showing salary credit, provident fund statements, tax returns, etc. 

I would start by listing all those out - -and then attempting to get the necessary documentation for what you are missing.

Then, even if the CO asks for it, you can show that you have attempted to get that evidence, but weren't able to due to XYZ reason. 

I would recommend you read this post (it is an excerpt of a DHA CO rejection decision with their reasoning), to get an idea of what might be going through the CO's mind:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-753.html#post14618548


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Mildered said:


> Hi everyone . I have been on the Eoi pool since on the 11th of April 2018 with ANZSCO Code 254499- Registered nurse (NEC). I don't even know my fate. I applied for both 189 and NSW 190


Hey I am in the pool since June 14 for the same ANZSCO code. What are your points for 189?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read in some post and I have a query here, I am about to leave my current company and will join new company in October. So g=do you suggest me update my EOI with new company name as well ?
> Will that affect my current points ?
> ...


As it will not be assessed, it won't affect your points, you can put it in EOI.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need advise for Indian PCC.

I am not an Indian citizen but I have lived in India for 2 years for high schooling. 

I have made Indian PCC last year which is now already 1 year and 4 months old. Australian police check is valid for only 1 year. 

Now, I don't know - whether I should make another Indian PCC as it has already crossed 1 year after issuing?? But truth is that I haven't been back to Indian since I completed my Study over there. 

Any response are appreciated!!

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need advise for Indian PCC.
> 
> ...


A forum mod recently responded to a similar query stating that if you haven't returned to the country from which you got your PCC - you should be alright.

Personally, I would get fresh PCC's.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need advise for Indian PCC.
> 
> ...


PCC is valid for 12 months, contact IHC to get a new one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A forum mod recently responded to a similar query stating that if you haven't returned to the country from which you got your PCC - you should be alright.
> 
> Personally, I would get fresh PCC's.


that's right actually, if you have not entered, not required, but if i can i would provide just in case.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> that's right actually, if you have not entered, not required, but if i can i would provide just in case.




Thanks guys @andrey and @preetyisotonic

I was thinking the same that if I haven't entered back once I left the country, there is no meaning to provide latest PCC and mine was is just 1 yrs and 4 months old. 

One thing I don't know- how will CO know that we haven't entered back to that country?? Do we have to submit all the stamped page of passport as well during visa submission??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

After getting an Australian PR is there any time after which i can sponser someone as a partner and apply for a partner visa ? Or can i do it even after immediately becoming a australian PR ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> After getting an Australian PR is there any time after which i can sponser someone as a partner and apply for a partner visa ? Or can i do it even after immediately becoming a australian PR ?


According to DHA, you just need proof that you usually live in Australia, see:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...documents.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...documents.aspx

From observations on other forums, I've seen "55 days" thrown around - not sure if that is accurate.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks guys @andrey and @preetyisotonic
> 
> I was thinking the same that if I haven't entered back once I left the country, there is no meaning to provide latest PCC and mine was is just 1 yrs and 4 months old.
> 
> ...


Well for starters one would assume you would declare all international movements on your Form 80 

Otherwise, Australia has intelligence sharing agreements in place with multiple countries - ultimately however, not being truthful in the info you provide may come and bite you in the back later on.

As far as DHA is concerned from what I have observed, PCC's are generally not acceptable 12 months after their issue date.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Well for starters one would assume you would declare all international movements on your Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have found this sentence on DoHA Character and police certificate requirements;

"For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."

This "Deem" word is once again a contradictory word. I don't know what should I do now.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have found this sentence on DoHA Character and police certificate requirements;
> 
> "For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem ambiguous to me. Where is the contradiction? 

I would get fresh PCC's, haha, what's stopping you?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It doesn't seem ambiguous to me. Where is the contradiction?
> 
> 
> 
> I would get fresh PCC's, haha, what's stopping you?




Sydney consulate general office is bit far from
my address and have to book for appointment prior to 2,3 weeks and main thing $70-$80 fee to make new one again. 
Additionally, I have to write phone numbers of someone who are currently living in india for address variations, which I don't have at the moment, in PCC application form. It's bit a hectic thing, which I don't want to go again , but I think I have no choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> Balthiru said:
> 
> 
> > Are you waiting for spouse's ACS / English exam result ?
> ...




I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)

Will I be able to get the invite in September round?

261313 
75 points
Effective date: 20 August 2018
189 only.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Can i get my relationship registered in Austria even if i am not an Austrian citizen or PR ? And just my partner is ?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I have a question if there is any issue regarding ACS assessment & PTE validity.

If I receive invite before 2-3 months of validity expiry of ACS & PTE, will it be an issue during the process of grant ?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

No issue. PTE and ACS must be valid when you get invited. That's it. Even if its expired during the visa process, there is no problem.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)
> 
> Will I be able to get the invite in September round?
> 
> ...


What date did you submit the ACS assessment request for your wife? 

You may use this link to check the estimates being shared in the forum on timelines:

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,
I do not have payslips or PF statements for one of my earliest employment back in 2005. I do have roles and responsibilities in company letterhead and also bank statements. But the bank statement just says salary...this is 6 months experience and removing it will mean loosing 5 points... please advise should I claim this experience in EOI...it is already part of ACS letter

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)
> 
> Will I be able to get the invite in September round?
> 
> ...


It may be a long shot, but the DOE has to move almost 2 months from 20th Jun to 20th Aug - for you to get an invite. FYI, it did move from 11th April to mid June in the last round. But most people see it as a one-off round. So hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it's 75.
> ...


Your query was answered by one I take my queries too.


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

VaibhavP said:


> I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)
> 
> Will I be able to get the invite in September round?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Oh no!!.. For 189 with 75 points currently the wait is 1 month (as per the ISCAH), so you should get it in OCT for 75 points. But I really fear as your points are getting reduced.


----------



## KP (Jun 14, 2016)

VaibhavP said:


> I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)
> 
> Will I be able to get the invite in September round?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Oh no!!.. For 189 with 75 points currently the wait is 1 month (as per the ISCAH), so you should get it in OCT for 75 points. But I really fear as your points are getting reduced.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

KP said:


> VaibhavP said:
> 
> 
> > I got my wife's ACS skill assessment result today (20 August 2018) and I have updated the EOI to claim spouse points, I now have 75 points. (which will be valid only for September round, as I will lose 5 points in first week of October)
> ...


Yes, not really sure as anything can happen these days. I am hoping for a similar or better round in September. What is the probability of that?
Iscah had estimated 8 months wait for 261313 with 75 points after July round and now it's 1 month after August round, so can't just trust iscah on it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> I do not have payslips or PF statements for one of my earliest employment back in 2005. I do have roles and responsibilities in company letterhead and also bank statements. But the bank statement just says salary...this is 6 months experience and removing it will mean loosing 5 points... please advise should I claim this experience in EOI...it is already part of ACS letter
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Have you tried reaching out to the company regarding those payslips? 

In my mind the bank statements are to be read in conjunction with the payslip (eg corroborating the transfer details).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Sydney consulate general office is bit far from
> my address and have to book for appointment prior to 2,3 weeks and main thing $70-$80 fee to make new one again.
> Additionally, I have to write phone numbers of someone who are currently living in india for address variations, which I don't have at the moment, in PCC application form. It's bit a hectic thing, which I don't want to go again , but I think I have no choice.
> 
> ...


That certainly sounds like a pain but part of this whole process is riding out the tedious bits =/ 

All the best


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Can i get my relationship registered in Austria even if i am not an Austrian citizen or PR ? And just my partner is ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This is a forum for Australia mate


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

The company has been renamed and moved to a different place. Though they provided the reference letter in new company letter head, they certainly don't have the old pay slips and this was way back in 2005... i am not sure what to do


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you tried reaching out to the company regarding those payslips?
> 
> In my mind the bank statements are to be read in conjunction with the payslip (eg corroborating the transfer details).


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Karthik. said:


> The company has been renamed and moved to a different place. Though they provided the reference letter in new company letter head, they certainly don't have the old pay slips and this was way back in 2005... i am not sure what to do
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I would consult a MARA agent mate. 

Go through this post, if accurate, it highlights the thought process a CO has when considering an application (in this case a rejection):

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-post14618548.html


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Sorry i mean Australia only


PrettyIsotonic said:


> This is a forum for Australia mate


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Sorry i mean Australia only
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You'd have to check the specific eligibility criteria for the state or territory in question


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I am really in a spot and need URGENT help / advice.

I joined one of my previous organization in 2010 as Associate software engineer (ASE). Was promoted to Software Engineer (SE) in end of 2011. 

While applying for ACS, I did not mentioned my ASE role as my "Relieving letter, latest payslips and Experience letter having my roles and responsibilities" have Software Engineer on it. My ACS was + ive. ACS have considered my whole experiece as Software Engineer
I applied in EOI without mentioning my ASE and showing all as Software Engineer.

Will that be a problem as my offer letter has mentioned my joining as "Associate Software Engineer" ?

NOTE: 1. the 2 years deducted by ACS were mostly whenn I was Software Engineer
2. My ANZCO : 261111,so does mentioning ASE as a role really matters ?

Please help ? Do i have to go through the whole process again ?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am really in a spot and need URGENT help / advice.
> 
> ...


Hi rrsingh

As per me if you have promotion letter than you are good and don't have to take much tension 
Since as also per ACS your roles and responsibilities should match up with the anzsco code not the title/designation.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh Ok , Thanks a ton. Still I hope it wont count as misrepresentation of information.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Oh Ok , Thanks a ton. Still I hope it wont count as misrepresentation of information.


As per me it is not. You provide offer letter with letter of promotion. Or just get mentioned on rnr letter that roles and responsibilities were same from starting till end. Also as per my consultant only 7-10% of cases go for employee verification after visa lodgement. Usually they will ask you to clear any doubts and provide additional documentation.

Thanks and regards


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the details mate...It seems I need to speak to an agent or forego the exp and wait for 3 months when I get additional 5 points for Australia exp


PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would consult a MARA agent mate.
> 
> Go through this post, if accurate, it highlights the thought process a CO has when considering an application (in this case a rejection):
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...isa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-post14618548.html


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Immigration Minister Peter Dutton this morning lost an attempt to challenge Turnbull to be Australia's PM.

Interesting to see what happens now. Normal protocol is that Dutton would leave cabinet and sit on the backbench until the next election.

That may mean we have a new Immigration Minister shortly. And quite possibly return to a balanced sensible immigration program and nearer to the governments target of the economically prime number of 190,000 instead of the politically driven 165,000 per annum.

https://www.news.com.au/…/…/b13bf07d192d3079e118c75be87616a8

Dutton just resigned so interesting times ahead. It is certainly not bad news for Immigration or Australia's economy.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Immigration Minister Peter Dutton this morning lost an attempt to challenge Turnbull to be Australia's PM.
> 
> Interesting to see what happens now. Normal protocol is that Dutton would leave cabinet and sit on the backbench until the next election.
> 
> ...


I've already shared my thoughts in the other thread. I respectfully disagree that a balanced sensible immigration program might return. 

While Dutton will be gone from DHA, the ruling party will still have to appeal to its core of conservative supporters, so I am sure that nothing will change with immigration numbers. But it should not get worse for now.

Also, this is probably just the start of the end for Turnbull. It's just a matter of time before there will be another leadership challenge. Earliest 2 to 3 months down the road - definitely before the polls. If Dutton gets in then, expect things to get worse then.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> As per me it is not. You provide offer letter with letter of promotion. Or just get mentioned on rnr letter that roles and responsibilities were same from starting till end. Also as per my consultant only 7-10% of cases go for employee verification after visa lodgement. Usually they will ask you to clear any doubts and provide additional documentation.
> 
> Thanks and regards


Understood. I dont have promotion letter, nor do i think company will be giving me the same as it was in 2011. But I have mentioned full roles and responsibilities on letter head matching the ANZCO whcih ACS has already approved, and I have payslips showing the transition from Associate Software Engineer to Software Engineer.

I hope that will suffice ?

Or do i need to send letter of explaination ?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

rrsingh said:


> Understood. I dont have promotion letter, nor do i think company will be giving me the same as it was in 2011. But I have mentioned full roles and responsibilities on letter head matching the ANZCO whcih ACS has already approved, and I have payslips showing the transition from Associate Software Engineer to Software Engineer.
> 
> I hope that will suffice ?
> 
> Or do i need to send letter of explaination ?


Since rnr are same. It is okay.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *Can anyone suggest, when can we see 65 pointers start getting invited in 189?
> Last invite with Anzco 233311 and 65 points seem to be way back in 1st week of october 2017.
> 
> ANZCO-233311
> ...


There is over a year in 65 backlog and over half a year of 75 backlog for most occupations.

You'd probably be lucky to get invited at all before your EOI expires. I'd highly suggest to increase points wherever possible.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Scot Morrison is the new minister of DoHA.

This is really a very good news!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Scot Morrison is the new minister of DoHA.
> 
> This is really a very good news!!
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Scot Morrison is the new minister of DoHA.
> 
> This is really a very good news!!
> 
> ...


Whoever it is... One can't expect things to change overnight

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> Whoever it is... One can't expect things to change overnight
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


i think, it is not up to minister, it is up to what public wants.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Can i get my relationship registered in Austria even if i am not an Austrian citizen or PR ? And just my partner is ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


In NSW only one of the partners needs to be a resident of NSW. I had my relationship registered while I was in Australia on a tourist visa as my partner was an Australian resident. 
It's probably similar in other states but you would need to check.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> why?




He has always supported 190,000 migration intake. He had even advised to government that 5 Billions of dollars they can lose by reducing intake numbers. I have heard his speech supporting migration programs, so he is far more better than pathetic Dutton. At least , now we can expect to have similar financial year as previous year. Otherwise, there was no guarantee to have same one if Dutton would be there. 
Now time will tell the rest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Scot Morrison is the new minister of DoHA.
> ...


Agree on why is this very good news ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> He has always supported 190,000 migration intake. He had even advised to government that 5 Billions of dollars they can lose by reducing intake numbers. I have heard his speech supporting migration programs, so he is far more better than pathetic Dutton. At least , now we can expect to have similar financial year as previous year. Otherwise, there was no guarantee to have same one if Dutton would be there.
> Now time will tell the rest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well time will show...


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys, I don’t think this is the last we hear of the ‘silent assassin’ as he is known now, Mr Peter Dutton. Even though Turnbull survived the spill it was damning that over 40% precent of his own party didn’t support him. Which is almost like a defeat in Australian politics. Dutton will most likely put in another challenge for the party leader soon. Might even be this week. If he does put in another challenge it would mean he is confident of his victory. So this definitely is not over. I just hope Turnbull has the whip cracking big time to stop another challenge. This is what our fate has come to.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?


It should be. A MARA agent wont misguide you, trust him and do as he says....


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys , i was just going thru my eoi which my agent lodged , i just noticed that my pte date in actual was 27.10.2017 and in eoi its 27.11.2017 

Though my doe is 9.12.2017 ,70, mechanical and i m expecting my invite in next round


Its a typo error by my agent ,,, 
Wat should i do ? 
What if i request my agent to edit the pte date and my doe changes??

Thanks


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys , i was just going thru my eoi which my agent lodged , i just noticed that my pte date in actual was 27.10.2017 and in eoi its 27.11.2017 
Though my doe is 9.12.2017 ,70, mechanical and i m expecting my invite in next round
Its a typo error by my agent ,,, Wat should i do ? What if i request my agent to edit the pte date and my doe changes??

Or 

what if i should wait for invite and then my agent accept his typo error because there is no undue advantage gathered from this error in my eoi..

Thanks


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hey guys , i was just going thru my eoi which my agent lodged , i just noticed that my pte date in actual was 27.10.2017 and in eoi its 27.11.2017
> Though my doe is 9.12.2017 ,70, mechanical and i m expecting my invite in next round
> Its a typo error by my agent ,,, Wat should i do ? What if i request my agent to edit the pte date and my doe changes??
> 
> ...


I think if the date change wont change the points then the eoi date should not change. Although a professional advise is required before fondeling with your eoi.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hey guys , i was just going thru my eoi which my agent lodged , i just noticed that my pte date in actual was 27.10.2017 and in eoi its 27.11.2017
> Though my doe is 9.12.2017 ,70, mechanical and i m expecting my invite in next round
> Its a typo error by my agent ,,, Wat should i do ? What if i request my agent to edit the pte date and my doe changes??
> 
> ...


Even the second option looks fine as you are not gaining any undue advantage. So i don't think there should be any major problem in this


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?


It is correct but are you sure you want to include your partner as non-migrating? It wouldn't cost much to include your partner in your application now and you would get PR at the same time. However, if you go for a partner visa later on you will have to pay over $7000 and be prepared to wait for a couple of years until the partner visa is granted.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Guys, what do you think about this,

https://www.news.com.au/national/po...e/news-story/b13bf07d192d3079e118c75be87616a8


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks kiwifruit for your reply . But the thing is that i am in a de facto right now and might not be able to prove my relationship to the CO right now. ....what do u suggest?


kiwifruit said:


> It is correct but are you sure you want to include your partner as non-migrating? It wouldn't cost much to include your partner in your application now and you would get PR at the same time. However, if you go for a partner visa later on you will have to pay over $7000 and be prepared to wait for a couple of years until the partner visa is granted.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Guys any idea for September round. 
My details are EOI submitted on 6th July 2018 with 75 points in 2611


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?
> ...


Hi can you suggest on this ? 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx

So i want to mention a non migrating de facto partner on my application. MARA agent says no relationship proof would be required right now bur the doha website says otherwise. What to do


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Thanks kiwifruit for your reply . But the thing is that i am in a de facto right now and might not be able to prove my relationship to the CO right now. ....what do u suggest?


Have you registered your relationship? I registered mine in NSW as that removes the requirement to have lived together for at least 12 months.
You would need evidence of joint accounts, joint trips, joint property or lease, joint bills or anything of the sort.
Have you received your ITA yet? If not, you still have time to gather some of that evidence.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kiwifruit for your reply . But the thing is that i am in a de facto right now and might not be able to prove my relationship to the CO right now. ....what do u suggest?
> ...


Yes i have received an ITA.

The thing ia MARA agent asked me to mention the de facto right now so that it will make easy to get a partner visa later. 

Currently my partner will be Non migrating partner . That is i am not seeking a visa for her. 

So MARA agent told me that in case of a non migrating partner you would not required to proove the relationship right now since u are not applying for a visa for the partner. 
Abd if you mention it then you dont need to prove right now. You woild need to proove later when you apply for a partner visa. 

Please suggest


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hey guys , i was just going thru my eoi which my agent lodged , i just noticed that my pte date in actual was 27.10.2017 and in eoi its 27.11.2017
> Though my doe is 9.12.2017 ,70, mechanical and i m expecting my invite in next round
> Its a typo error by my agent ,,, Wat should i do ? What if i request my agent to edit the pte date and my doe changes??
> 
> ...


Updating it would not impact the DOE since the points will not change. I myself updated my EOI - changed a few dates of employment a couple of days ago and it did not change the DOE since the points remained same


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks mark_aussie and qazx


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> The thing ia MARA agent asked me to mention the de facto right now so that it will make easy to get a partner visa later.
> 
> Currently my partner will be Non migrating partner . That is i am not seeking a visa for her.
> 
> ...


My understanding was that you didn't have to prove your relationship to non-migrating members of your family unit, which is what your agent has told you.
I included my partner as a non-migrating member of my family unit and have not been asked for any evidence of our relationship so far. However, she's already a PR so I guess DHA doesn't have to worry about the possibility of her migrating to Australia in the future.

Maybe someone who has been in that situation can let us know if their CO asked for evidence or not.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> Guys, what do you think about this,
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/national/po...e/news-story/b13bf07d192d3079e118c75be87616a8


It seems anything that strengthens the position of the PM is probably a positive for migration. The problem is that I would be surprised if anything happened quickly, or at all, to change the present picture. The PM is hanging by a thread and needs time and probably not much controversy as he tries to rebuild.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > The thing ia MARA agent asked me to mention the de facto right now so that it will make easy to get a partner visa later.
> ...


Ok thanks, did you also mention yourself to be in a de facto relationship with her ? 

I have always written to my agent with the link. Waiting for his response. 

Are MARA agents totally reliable? 

Thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Ok thanks, did you also mention yourself to be in a de facto relationship with her ?
> 
> I have always written to my agent with the link. Waiting for his response.
> 
> Are MARA agents totally reliable?


I did mention in my application that I am in a de facto relationship with my partner.

Regarding MARA agents some are more reliable than others. It depends on how experienced they are. If you don't really trust the one you have you could consult another one. If you go down that path maybe you should choose an agent recommended by other people. I haven't used one myself so can't help you with that.


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

HI All,

Any accountants in the house?
What was the cutoff date for 221111 accountants in 11th Aug round? in immitracker it says till 5th march accountants with 80 points got invited? As per Iscah it was 15th of March.
can anybody throw some light in it

I am standing at 80 points
DOE: 16/04/2018

Accountants kindly update their score and DOE


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> It seems anything that strengthens the position of the PM is probably a positive for migration. The problem is that I would be surprised if anything happened quickly, or at all, to change the present picture. The PM is hanging by a thread and needs time and probably not much controversy as he tries to rebuild.


yes mate, I believe there won't be any more bad news from DoHa from now onwards. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, did you also mention yourself to be in a de facto relationship with her ?
> ...


Thanks, 

Just a doubt. 

If i mention a Non migrating de facto partner and then not able to prove my relationship with her then what would happen in that case? 

Would it lead to rejection of visa? 

Please note non migrating de facto partner is the one who is not migrating with me right now and i am not seeking a visa for her at this moment.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Just a doubt.
> 
> ...


I would get a second opinion from another MARA agent if you are still anxious (which is completely understandable). 

According to the 189 doco checklist, you have to provide relationship documents for anyone included in your application, even if they aren't joining you in Australia. 

Under the genuine relationship evidence section they do say you have to provide evidence, and state that for de facto you have to have been in the relationship fot at least 12 months amongst other evidence needed - but they don't specify if this is only for migrating members mentioned in your application.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks prettyisotonic. 

Can you please clarify one thing. 

If i add a " Non migrating De-Facto partner" and then not able to convince case officer about my relationship then what happens to my application ? 

Is the whole application rejected or cAn i then remove the Non Migrating De Facto Partner ? 

Please help


PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would get a second opinion from another MARA agent if you are still anxious (which is completely understandable).
> 
> According to the 189 doco checklist, you have to provide relationship documents for anyone included in your application, even if they aren't joining you in Australia.
> 
> Under the genuine relationship evidence section they do say you have to provide evidence, and state that for de facto you have to have been in the relationship fot at least 12 months amongst other evidence needed - but they don't specify if this is only for migrating members mentioned in your application.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hariprakash (Jan 29, 2016)

I have query with related to EOI points calculation, currently i am in 70 points(effective 07th June 2018 for 189). I am gonna loose my age point on 05th Nov 2018 so i will be 65 points. Can someone tell me what will be my effective date for 65 points. 
If immigration clearing June'18 backlogs of 70 pointers in or after Nov'18 round, will i still able to claim my 70 points?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Can anyone please clarify one thing. 

If i add a " Non migrating De-Facto partner" and then not able to convince case officer about my relationship then what happens to my application ? 

Is the whole application rejected or can i then remove the Non Migrating De Facto Partner ?

Please help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Thanks prettyisotonic.
> 
> Can you please clarify one thing.
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea mate.

My unprofessional opinion:

Worst case scenario - 
If I was a CO and you didn't have evidence to back up any of your claims (e.g. of de-facto) after I asked for them - I would either issue a Natural Justice Letter or reject your application for providing false information. 

Best case scenario - 
The CO isn't concerned about evidence of de-facto as they are a non-migrating member of your family unit, and just ask for PCC / medicals to ensure you as a migrating member haven't been associating with a criminal / been exposed to any medical conditions that might be a burden to Australia.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

hariprakash said:


> I have query with related to EOI points calculation, currently i am in 70 points(effective 07th June 2018 for 189). I am gonna loose my age point on 05th Nov 2018 so i will be 65 points. Can someone tell me what will be my effective date for 65 points.
> If immigration clearing June'18 backlogs of 70 pointers in or after Nov'18 round, will i still able to claim my 70 points?


Any change in points changes your DOE as well.

I didn't quite understand your 2nd question. You just said you are losing 5 points in Nov, so unless you are gaining 5 pts by some means you can't claim 70 pts.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hariprakash said:


> I have query with related to EOI points calculation, currently i am in 70 points(effective 07th June 2018 for 189). I am gonna loose my age point on 05th Nov 2018 so i will be 65 points. Can someone tell me what will be my effective date for 65 points.
> If immigration clearing June'18 backlogs of 70 pointers in or after Nov'18 round, will i still able to claim my 70 points?


1)Your doe will be 5 november with 65 points.
2)you have to increase your points again to 70 and the doe will again change to day when you increase them again.
Unfortunately the chances of getting 70 backlog clear upto june in next two rounds before your doe changes, is very very slim. You should try to increase your points if possible.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi All. 

My DOE is 13 Feb 2018. 261313 , 70 points for 189.

Any chance of getting an invite in next couple of rounds ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sen.harsha (Feb 1, 2018)

Submitted EOI with 75 points on 20 August 2018. What are the chances of getting an invitation???


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sen.harsha said:


> Submitted EOI with 75 points on 20 August 2018. What are the chances of getting an invitation???




Depends upon your occupation, if its non pro rata then can expect invite next round; if pro rata may have to wait 1-3 rounds and if anzsco is accountant then may never get an invite!!
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sen.harsha (Feb 1, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> sen.harsha said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted EOI with 75 points on 20 August 2018. What are the chances of getting an invitation???
> ...



Its 261313...


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

hariprakash said:


> I have query with related to EOI points calculation, currently i am in 70 points(effective 07th June 2018 for 189). I am gonna loose my age point on 05th Nov 2018 so i will be 65 points. Can someone tell me what will be my effective date for 65 points.
> If immigration clearing June'18 backlogs of 70 pointers in or after Nov'18 round, will i still able to claim my 70 points?


Assuming you are non-pro rata I believe you got a good chance of getting invited within next 2 rounds. Current DOE for non-pro 70 pointers is 29-May(as per unofficial results).

You will effectively have 2 more rounds as a 70 pointer for 189. If I were you , I would wait one more round to see how things go. 

(But given the unpredictable nature of DHA, if you have time and money try to increase points if possible.)


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,
What do you guys think on global visa processing time for 189 increasing with variation of 3 months in new timelines for visa Grant.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Thanks and Regards


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Looks difficult in this round, but you may get. If you miss in September round then it won't miss by much, hence you will get in October round for sure.


sen.harsha said:


> Its 261313...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Hi All.
> 
> My DOE is 13 Feb 2018. 261313 , 70 points for 189.
> 
> ...


September looks difficult, October we can hope if trends remain the same. Good luck.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> What do you guys think on global visa processing time for 189 increasing with variation of 3 months in new timelines for visa Grant.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> ...


GUNBUN did a little analysis in the 189 thread and pointed out an increase happen back in August last year too.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Does anyone know what documents are acceptable to prove de facto relationship? For my case the DOE is 22/12/2017 but we only got married in early 2018 so I would assume the marriage cert isn't enough and we will need to prove de facto to claim 5 points at time of EOI.

So far I've been compiling the photos from previous years, handwritten letters, etc. My agent mentioned we can get testimonials from friends and family as well. One issue is we weren't allowed to stay together before marriage (religion issues) and we weren't able to create a joint bank account without a marriage cert. However we directed all bills and statements to the same address in October 2017.

Have I covered all bases here? Thoughts?


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

All,
Seeing the trend i can assume that 261313 is gonna take more time ...is there any similar code for software engg...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Does anyone know what documents are acceptable to prove de facto relationship? For my case the DOE is 22/12/2017 but we only got married in early 2018 so I would assume the marriage cert isn't enough and we will need to prove de facto to claim 5 points at time of EOI.
> 
> So far I've been compiling the photos from previous years, handwritten letters, etc. My agent mentioned we can get testimonials from friends and family as well. One issue is we weren't allowed to stay together before marriage (religion issues) and we weren't able to create a joint bank account without a marriage cert. However we directed all bills and statements to the same address in October 2017.
> 
> Have I covered all bases here? Thoughts?


In case you haven't come across it, here is the document checklist for partner visas - in case it gives you a sense of structure or identifies easily obtainable evidence:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx

Also, DHA has a Form 888 which is a SD for partner/marriage visas - in case you want to use it as a template for testimonials:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/888.pdf


----------



## Ece47518 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello guys. I just need an advice regarding my case.
I have 75points for 189, submitted last 21Aug2018 for anzco263311. My 5points came from my partner. He had his CPA full assessment last January 2016. Does anybody know if he needs to renew his assessment? Or is it still valid?
Thanks.


----------



## Mahesh22 (Aug 22, 2018)

*261313 with 70 points*

Hi Friends,

Need your suggestions. I have applied for 261313 with 70 points for 189 visa & waiting since 22nd Mar'2018. I am also losing 5 points by end of next Jan'2019.

This is my 2nd EOI as my first one has got expired last month after 2 years. Points varied from 60->65->70. 

I am now bit worried about the EOI as I should receive one before end of next Jan. 

With 60% trend for prorata, would I stand a chance to receive one?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

2613* all fall under same bracket. It includes 261313 SE, 261312 development programmer, 261311 analyst programmer.. etc.


abhi.kunal said:


> All,
> Seeing the trend i can assume that 261313 is gonna take more time ...is there any similar code for software engg...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi Tony, Newbienz & seniors,

I have been following the monthly threads closely and need some advice.

ANZSCO - 261313
DOE - 27 June 2018
189 - 75 points
190 - 75 + 5 points (selected any state)

Today I got the pre invite for NEW. But as my DOE is one week away from the wait for 189, is it safe for me to wait for 189 invite in September or worse October? The pre invite from NSW will expire on 6th Sep.

Please advice.
Thanks!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

dnk.05 said:


> Hi Tony, Newbienz & seniors,
> 
> I have been following the monthly threads closely and need some advice.
> 
> ...


See the iscah prediction there is a high chance you will receive a 189 in next month with 75 points so wait. Or else, you can choose 190 with NSW if you can live in NSW.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case you haven't come across it, here is the document checklist for partner visas - in case it gives you a sense of structure or identifies easily obtainable evidence:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx
> 
> ...


Lovely thanks. Correct me if I'm wrong but 

_documents that show that you and your partner share household responsibilities_

would not be required because we did not live together when EOI was lodged? Same goes to the marriage cert. Does it hold much weight as it came after the EOI? Same goes to photos, should I be compiling photos from the wedding and our trips since then? 

The statutory declaration must be done by an Australian citizen or PR? We do have many friends and family who are citizens and PR but I was hoping our parents could do testimonials as well.

Cheers mate


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

The possibility of you getting 189 invite in next round is high.

But if you don't mind settling down in NSW you can go ahead with 190. The grant processing time for 190 is shorter than 189.


dnk.05 said:


> Hi Tony, Newbienz & seniors,
> 
> I have been following the monthly threads closely and need some advice.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> Lovely thanks. Correct me if I'm wrong but
> 
> _documents that show that you and your partner share household responsibilities_
> 
> ...


Yeah I would omit evidence from that list that may not be relevant in your case.

Personally, I would include the marriage certificate - including photos and trips since then - just to show the relationship continues to be genuine and continuing. This in addition to any pre-invite evidence you have too. 

For the partner visas it has to be done by at least a minimum number of Australian citizens or PR's but can include others, like parents etc. So I think getting your parents to do so shouldn't be an issue.

Do note: this is all me just thinking aloud, not professional advice


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Political NEWS

Australian Parliament is adjourned until 10th of September. 

The government won the vote 70:68 to adjourn the Parliament. 

This however is for the House of Representatives only as government has not got numbers required in the Senate.


11 September is the next round and it has adjourned till 10th September. I hope it is just a coincidence and won't affect next round. 
We prefer NO DRAMA in Migration ✌✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ece47518 said:


> Hello guys. I just need an advice regarding my case.
> I have 75points for 189, submitted last 21Aug2018 for anzco263311. My 5points came from my partner. He had his CPA full assessment last January 2016. Does anybody know if he needs to renew his assessment? Or is it still valid?
> Thanks.


When I was lodging my application (do note it was a 190) it stated that skills assessments were valid for 3 years unless otherwise stated by the skills assessing authority (eg ACS is 24 months).

So it would depend on what your partners outcome doco says


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case you haven't come across it, here is the document checklist for partner visas - in case it gives you a sense of structure or identifies easily obtainable evidence:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ner/Proof-that-your-relationship-genuine.aspx
> 
> ...


Hi PrettyIsotonic,
Is the SD 888 also applicable for spouse of the main applicant?


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Friends,
Is Employment Assessment necessary along with Skill assessment from EA?

Currently, EA have only performed my Skill assessment and not Employment assessment. 

If I have not done employment assessment from EA then do I need to undergo that as well from EA? Or it is fine with Skill assessment only?

Please advise


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Members,
I have lodged my application in Electronics Engineer Category and have the following points:

189: 65
190(NSW): 65 + 5

What are my chances of getting an invite from 189 and 190.
Please advise.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hello Members,
> I have lodged my application in Electronics Engineer Category and have the following points:
> 
> 189: 65
> ...


Check here http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

What are your points breakup? If it is 10 in English then would recommend to get 20 to increase your overall chances.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Try NSW 190 with a separate EOI


Mahesh22 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your suggestions. I have applied for 261313 with 70 points for 189 visa & waiting since 22nd Mar'2018. I am also losing 5 points by end of next Jan'2019.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi I am new to this forum. I have recently submitted my eoi with 70 points as a registered nurse 254499. How long will it take for an invite for 189 visa and 190 visa ?
Point breakdown: age 30 ; pte 20 ; education 20.
Thank you


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Eoi submitted on 21/8/208


----------



## Mahesh22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for the response mate. Disappointed to know that 189 has no hopes after 2 yrs of wait. I will try for 190 with a separate EOI.


----------



## Mahesh22 (Aug 22, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Try NSW 190 with a separate EOI
> 
> 
> Mahesh22 said:
> ...




Thanks for the response mate. Disappointed to know that 189 has no hopes after 2 yrs of wait. I will try for 190 with a separate EOI.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MohitM said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> Is the SD 888 also applicable for spouse of the main applicant?


It is NOT applicable for 189/190/489 - but I just suggested it as a template for testimonials to be provided as evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hello Friends,
> Is Employment Assessment necessary along with Skill assessment from EA?
> 
> Currently, EA have only performed my Skill assessment and not Employment assessment.
> ...


If you want to claim points for skilled employment my understanding is you will have to do RSEA too.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yeah I would omit evidence from that list that may not be relevant in your case.
> 
> Personally, I would include the marriage certificate - including photos and trips since then - just to show the relationship continues to be genuine and continuing. This in addition to any pre-invite evidence you have too.
> 
> ...


Well your 2 cents is extremely helpful. In the end anyway my agent will tell me what documentation they want but I don't trust them


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me . 

I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple. 

I am filling my 189 visa application , i have consulted 2 MARA agents and one says that mention your partner as a " Non Migrating De-Facto" partner and CO would not ask for any proofs . 

The other agent says that asking for proofs depends on the CO personal wish. He may or may not and if he asks i would have to prove that we are a De-Facto couple even though she is not migrating with me, and if i am not able to do so they may cancel my Visa application on the basis of false misleading information . And the agent also said i would not be able to remove my partner as a Non Migrating De-Facto partner since she would not have any separate application. He also said that living together thing would be significant if the CO asks for proof of a De-Facto . 

Now i am totally confused and scared as well and don’t understand what to do. 

Our case is that we are a couple but we haven’t lived together and have been living in separate cities due to work and we meet once in a year . Apart from that we have financial proofs and all . But i think being together forms a very important part to prove a de facto 

Now my query is that since i am so confused and i do not want to take any sort of risk even if it is 1% then should i not mention her on my application right now and mark " Never Married " ??

May be later when i get the PR visa then i can apply for her partner visa , at least at that point of time i would have a PR so i am sure i can work out a way to get her to Australia with me. 

Just don’t want any sort of complications right now since i want to be very safe till the time PR is granted , and later when i get the PR i am sure i can find some way . 

Also if i dont mention her right now , then can i apply for a partner visa later on for her after giving all the proofs and everything ? Now since i am more aware we have decided that we would be gathering and keeping all the proofs safe with us for the next 1-2 years and then when I move to Australia we can get our relationship registered and then apply for a partner visa. 

What is your opinion ? Which is a better route ? will it be better to not mention her right now and then apply later after collecting all the necessary proofs ? Even right now she will be non-migrating partner so I think it does not makes any sense to risk my applications of any complication.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Employment assessment is not necessary to claim points at least for EA. You can directly provide all necessary employment documents with actual visa application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me .
> 
> I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple.
> 
> ...


What is your understanding of de facto? 

If it doesn't align with DHA's definition, no matter how serious you and your partner are, you aren't in a de facto relationship. 

DHA definition:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/103/de-facto-relationships.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nilkot said:


> Employment assessment is not necessary to claim points at least for EA. You can directly provide all necessary employment documents with actual visa application.


I've seen lots of people on this forum and others say the same, particularly for those who get their skills assessment via the CDR pathway using employment evidence - but I haven't come across someone who has successfully done it myself. 

Personall, I am risk averse in the PR game so would get a RSEA done so my points claims are further bolstered. 

Having said that, that's great to know thanks for flagging.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple.
> 
> 
> May be later when i get the PR visa then i can apply for her partner visa , at least at that point of time i would have a PR so i am sure i can work out a way to get her to Australia with me.


Focus on PR!!
Come to Oz and get settled, than give it a go.
I and @PI are single but 😊
Let others also give advise you can weigh upon


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Focus on PR!!
> Come to oz and get settled, than give it a go.
> I and @PI are single but 😊
> Let others also give advise you can weigh upon


Haha, technically I'm not single - but according to DHA I don't have anyone else in my family unit 

My partner and I intend to pursue the (long af) partner visa route in a year or two cause we don't have the evidence at the moment to prove de facto for at least 12 months (which is different to 'dating'). 

That is unless she gets a GSM visa via 189/190 herself which might happen too in the next few months.


----------



## shakaybj (Nov 22, 2017)

qazx said:


> i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me .
> 
> I am planning to mention my girl frind as a De-Facto partner , we have not lived together we visit each other once a year for the last 7 years but we are still a committed couple.
> 
> ...


Of course it is difficult to recognise a de-fatco relationship regarding your scenario because you and your partner are apart and to convenience the CO, it might be a long way with many more documents and paperwork to explain, and it definitely has risk of uncertainty.
So I reckon not to include your partner is appropriate at this stage, as at least your PR is guaranteed.
However, the partner visa still require substantial materials to prove the relationship
and it also has a time cost.


----------



## Vaibhavarora (Aug 23, 2018)

*189 visa invite status*

Hi 
I logged my application in Jan 2018 for 189 visa with 70 points for 263111 occupation

Can anyone please tell me when can I expect an invitation?


----------



## Ranatr (Aug 8, 2018)

Vaibhavarora said:


> Hi
> I logged my application in Jan 2018 for 189 visa with 70 points for 263111 occupation
> 
> Can anyone please tell me when can I expect an invitation?


Contacted by CO?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

qazx said:


> i really need an advice since most of the MARA agents have confused me .


Hi Qazx

You should get engaged or married as per your convenience and provide form 1022 if you are willing to take her later on.
This has been suggested to you by many senior members also and it seems only way to go about your situation or else you go alone afterwards file spouse visa.
You cannot prove her to be your de facto partner in India legally without living in with her for certain period and then proving same in court of law with witnesses and evidence.

Below is official link for change in circumstances like become engage and to be married.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...s-have-changed-how-do-i-update-my-application

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> GUNBUN did a little analysis in the 189 thread and pointed out an increase happen back in August last year too.


Hi sir 
I went through gunbun post. 
Which leads to my next query, if visa Grant can be linked as per him to last year pattern and as September saw last year 600+ grants for 189 than also there was round of 3500 for 189 invites.
So will both happen in September??

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> What is your opinion ? Which is a better route ? will it be better to not mention her right now and then apply later after collecting all the necessary proofs ? Even right now she will be non-migrating partner so I think it does not makes any sense to risk my applications of any complication.


In my opinion, you currently do not meet the requirement to be considered a de-facto couple. I was in a long-distance relationship as well and met my girlfriend every 3 months but that still wasn't enough for the Australian Government. I ended up coming over on a tourist visa, spending several months living with my girlfriend and registering our relationship in NSW to make sure I would be able to apply for a partner visa if necessary.

If I were in your shoes I would not mention your girlfriend in your current PR application even as a non-migrating partner. Get your PR, register your relationship in Australia and make an effort to bring her over even for a couple of months as a tourist. Open a joint bank account and start gathering all sorts of evidence for when you are finally ready to apply for a partner visa for her. It will be a long process but at least you won't risk getting your PR denied.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your understanding of de facto?
> 
> If it doesn't align with DHA's definition, no matter how serious you and your partner are, you aren't in a de facto relationship.
> 
> ...


I worry about the "live together" bit because we were together for 5+ years before marriage but could not stay together. We couldn't even go on overnight trips together without other people around for religious reasons  We made sure to take plenty of photos and day trips, I hope that is enough along with testimonials and bills at the same address.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kerberos said:


> I worry about the "live together" bit because we were together for 5+ years before marriage but could not stay together. We couldn't even go on overnight trips together without other people around for religious reasons  We made sure to take plenty of photos and day trips, I hope that is enough along with testimonials and bills at the same address.


Now that you're married, I think showing that you continue to be in a genuine and continuing relationship would probably carry more weight - but just chuck in whatever you have pre-marriage too to show that the marriage was a culmination of a 5+ year relationship. 

I would think the CO's are aware of different norms in other countries re: living together before marriage  - edit: my understanding is that's why as long as you are married / have a registered relationship of some sort you might be exempt from the 12 months of living together for partner visas (although you have to be living together permanently and apart only temporarily) post-marriage / post-registration.


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you. I think I will take the chance and wait for a 189 invite. Prefer to settle in VIC due to personal reasons.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Just in 
Scott morrison is new prime minister of australia, peter dutton lost by 5 votes to him , good news for immigrants , he advocated 190,000 annual intake, 

Lets see wat happens in future invites 

Thanks


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> In my opinion, you currently do not meet the requirement to be considered a de-facto couple. I was in a long-distance relationship as well and met my girlfriend every 3 months but that still wasn't enough for the Australian Government. I ended up coming over on a tourist visa, spending several months living with my girlfriend and registering our relationship in NSW to make sure I would be able to apply for a partner visa if necessary.
> 
> If I were in your shoes I would not mention your girlfriend in your current PR application even as a non-migrating partner. Get your PR, register your relationship in Australia and make an effort to bring her over even for a couple of months as a tourist. Open a joint bank account and start gathering all sorts of evidence for when you are finally ready to apply for a partner visa for her. It will be a long process but at least you won't risk getting your PR denied.


Wait! So let's say if you indicate that you intend to move to Australia with your de-facto partner but the CO decides that there's not enough evidence to support your relationship, your application will be rejected? 

Assuming that you are not claiming points from her, can't your application go ahead without the partner? At least the main applicant can add the partner in future in a different application.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Just in
> Scott morrison is new prime minister of australia, peter dutton lost by 5 votes to him , good news for immigrants , he advocated 190,000 annual intake,
> 
> Lets see wat happens in future invites
> ...


Yes hope to see some positives by this change.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Just in
> Scott morrison is new prime minister of australia, peter dutton lost by 5 votes to him , good news for immigrants , he advocated 190,000 annual intake,
> 
> Lets see wat happens in future invites
> ...


I was so afraid that if Peter Dutton might win the election, he will follow what Trump is doing in the USA. Luckily Australia will not become a copy of America. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Agree. Hopefully the situation will remain stable and positive for immigrants !!


Bennet.Christian said:


> Yes hope to see some positives by this change.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Now that you're married, I think showing that you continue to be in a genuine and continuing relationship would probably carry more weight - but just chuck in whatever you have pre-marriage too to show that the marriage was a culmination of a 5+ year relationship.
> 
> I would think the CO's are aware of different norms in other countries re: living together before marriage
> 
> ...


You are correct, PI. Getting married or registering your relationship makes you exempt from the condition to have lived together for 12 months. That's why I registered mine.
You then have to prove that your relationship continues and you generally live together. You have to provide evidence of contact during any periods spent living apart so Skype/whatsapp call logs need to be provided, for example. 
The COs are definitely aware of religious and cultural norms in other countries and will request evidence from relatives to check that the formalities were followed and that there was an existing relationship before marriage if this happened recently. They are trying to make sure that the marriage did not happen just as a means for someone to get an Australian visa.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

LimpBizkit said:


> Wait! So let's say if you indicate that you intend to move to Australia with your de-facto partner but the CO decides that there's not enough evidence to support your relationship, your application will be rejected?
> 
> Assuming that you are not claiming points from her, can't your application go ahead without the partner? At least the main applicant can add the partner in future in a different application.


The fact that you are not claiming points from your partner is irrelevant if you add them as a migrating member of your family unit. If the CO decides that there is not enough evidence to prove your relationship and therefore rejects your partner claim he can reject your whole application. You can't change your application after the event to remove your partner so you need to make sure that you have enough evidence to prove your relationship.


----------



## shekar_1987 (Aug 24, 2018)

I have sumbitted EOI on 2nd Jan 2018 
Points: 70
Occupation: 261313 Software engineer
When can I expect invite? I worry because I was born in 1987 and might turn 32 next year. 
Afraid points might reduce because of this


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekar_1987 said:


> I have sumbitted EOI on 2nd Jan 2018
> Points: 70
> Occupation: 261313 Software engineer
> When can I expect invite? I worry because I was born in 1987 and might turn 32 next year.
> Afraid points might reduce because of this


Don't worry, you will lose points when you turn 33 not 32.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

How can we find the points cutoff list for New south Wales


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Can u tell me what occupation i can choose to apply for PR if im working in bank as analyst, writing credit rating credit reviews liquidity and financial policies.????


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

shekar_1987 said:


> I have sumbitted EOI on 2nd Jan 2018
> Points: 70
> Occupation: 261313 Software engineer
> When can I expect invite? I worry because I was born in 1987 and might turn 32 next year.
> Afraid points might reduce because of this


Hopefully most of the 75 pointers backlog will get clear in next round. May be couple of rounds more to clear 70 pointers backlog from 31 Oct 2017. Even I am waiting for same code with 70 points. DOE 13 Feb.

Still nothing can be said for sure.. considering the way DIBP has been acting.

Anyway, You will lose points when you turn 33.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Peter Dutton and Tony Abbot's plan to reduce migration program to 110,000 has officially failed after he lost his leadership battle. 

ScoMo is a good personality with no racism in his heart. Now we can believe that we will surely be having same financial as last year or could be better than that as there is no more Dutton left .

God bless immigration program ✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Hopefully most of the 75 pointers backlog will get clear in next round. May be couple of rounds more to clear 70 pointers backlog from 31 Oct 2017. Even I am waiting for same code with 70 points. DOE 13 Feb.
> 
> Still nothing can be said for sure.. considering the way DIBP has been acting.
> 
> ...


I hope even we would have less 70 pointers as some may have opted to 190 and would have withdrawn their 189 EOI. Hopefully, we can get it quicker.


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

True. Even I hope people who got 190 ITA withdraw their 189 EOIs !! Fingers crossed.


ldsekar2406 said:


> I hope even we would have less 70 pointers as some may have opted to 190 and would have withdrawn their 189 EOI. Hopefully, we can get it quicker.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Got my 190 pre invite NSW yesterday 😊


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Peter Dutton and Tony Abbot's plan to reduce migration program to 110,000 has officially failed after he lost his leadership battle.
> 
> ScoMo is a good personality with no racism in his heart. Now we can believe that we will surely be having same financial as last year or could be better than that as there is no more Dutton left .
> 
> ...


One can hope... Dutton has obviously been undermining the immigration levels with his own agenda, but he's under no obligation to stop doing that without direct intervention from parliament

The current levels really show the flaws in the pure points system too. The 2 most in demand occupations (nurses and teachers) have great difficulty getting an invite in the flood of high point pro-rata's.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Got my 190 pre invite NSW yesterday 😊


Congratulations bro

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks. I'm a Sis by the way. Lol


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

qazx said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 190 pre invite NSW yesterday 😊
> ...



Thanks! I'm a Sis by the way.lol


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Got my 190 pre invite NSW yesterday 😊


 your points and code plz


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Karstedt said:


> One can hope... Dutton has obviously been undermining the immigration levels with his own agenda, but he's under no obligation to stop doing that without direct intervention from parliament
> 
> The current levels really show the flaws in the pure points system too. The 2 most in demand occupations (nurses and teachers) have great difficulty getting an invite in the flood of high point pro-rata's.


The key point of hope though is that he is no longer Home Affairs minister. He has resigned this position, and Scott Morrison took it on August 21st. With Morrison now the PM, he will need to appoint a new one.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Nevermind, congratulations sis , i hope you get the final invites soon , all the best 


accountant0618 said:


> Thanks. I'm a Sis by the way. Lol


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Not " might" , God willing you shall surely turn 32. 

But don't worry your points won't fall until you turn 33.

Cheers


shekar_1987 said:


> I have sumbitted EOI on 2nd Jan 2018
> Points: 70
> Occupation: 261313 Software engineer
> When can I expect invite? I worry because I was born in 1987 and might turn 32 next year.
> Afraid points might reduce because of this


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

davey6693 said:


> The key point of hope though is that he is no longer Home Affairs minister. He has resigned this position, and Scott Morrison took it on August 21st. With Morrison now the PM, he will need to appoint a new one.


Did not know Dutton resigned with the loss... that's great. All the new border minister has to do is return immigration to the level decided by parliament for the year instead of intentionally undercutting the numbers. That would be an extra 800 or so invites per month, and if the 60/40 pro-rata split holds, that gives some decent occupational breadth.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Karstedt said:


> Did not know Dutton resigned with the loss... that's great. All the new border minister has to do is return immigration to the level decided by parliament for the year instead of intentionally undercutting the numbers. That would be an extra 800 or so invites per month, and if the 60/40 pro-rata split holds, that gives some decent occupational breadth.


What is the official source of your information? 

How can you assume there will be extra 800 or so invites per months without this data being shared officially anywhere on the website?


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

insider580 said:


> What is the official source of your information?
> 
> How can you assume there will be extra 800 or so invites per months without this data being shared officially anywhere on the website?


Parliament declared 190k ish immigration for the year, same as last year and the year before. So the cut off that happened starting last December-ish was a bid to reduce levels to under 165k ish (maybe worse if Dutton had his way completely). So simply planning for the 190k ish would effectively return invite levels to what they had been for at least a couple years prior to the December cut-off (e.g. around an extra 800 per month on average).


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Karstedt said:


> Parliament declared 190k ish immigration for the year, same as last year and the year before. So the cut off that happened starting last December-ish was a bid to reduce levels to under 165k ish (maybe worse if Dutton had his way completely). So simply planning for the 190k ish would effectively return invite levels to what they had been for at least a couple years prior to the December cut-off (e.g. around an extra 800 per month on average).


I completely understand this but my only point is if you have any official source? It seems, no.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

insider580 said:


> I completely understand this but my only point is if you have any official source? It seems, no.


You won't find an official source for this years invites until next year.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

davey6693 said:


> The key point of hope though is that he is no longer Home Affairs minister. He has resigned this position, and Scott Morrison took it on August 21st. With Morrison now the PM, he will need to appoint a new one.




Scot morrison is doing exercise to get his Party unite together and he wants to offer cabinet position to already resigned ministers. He wants Dutton to come back as well. But, he hasn't said he will offer him once again Home Affairs ministry. 
I hope Dutton will sit as a backbencher and let the home affairs be in peace.
If he comes back, I am sure he will destroy again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my 190 pre invite NSW yesterday 😊
> ...


Oh sorry I thought my signature would appear(my first time to use mobile)

Anyway, here:
221111 General accountant
DoE July 14 2018
Age 30
Education 15
Work exp 15
Language 20


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a question about updating information in EOI. In case, my partner's skill assessment is renewed, do I need to update the information of her skill assessment (assessment received date, assessment reference number) in my current EOI?

If I do so, definitely my EOI effective date (DOE) will shift. Any experience you guys facing like that?

regards,


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

SLO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about updating information in EOI. In case, my partner's skill assessment is renewed, do I need to update the information of her skill assessment (assessment received date, assessment reference number) in my current EOI?
> 
> ...




Experts here said as long as it does not affect your points, DoE will not change. Let's wait for their response.


----------



## shaon9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> davey6693 said:
> 
> 
> > The key point of hope though is that he is no longer Home Affairs minister. He has resigned this position, and Scott Morrison took it on August 21st. With Morrison now the PM, he will need to appoint a new one.
> ...


Highly possible that Dutton will return to Home Affairs. 

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-cabinet-revealed-one-MP-set-feel-wrath.html


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I've received an invitation (pre invite) from NSW to lodge an application within 14 days (12 days from today). Looking at the last round, I am hoping to receive the 189 invite in the next round or the following one. What should I do now? Should I apply to NSW and wait for 189, is there that much of a buffer period (2 months)? When do I need to pay the SS fee, while applying or at the final invite?
Thanks.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

You will pay only 300$ now, once approved then full fees for visa

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Can u tell me what occupation i can choose to apply for PR if im working in bank as analyst, writing credit rating credit reviews liquidity and financial policies.????


Reply Please


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> You will pay only 300$ now, once approved then full fees for visa
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks, but what should I do, apply for SS and pay AUD 300, or wait for the next 189 rounds? That's a bigger question.
Any experts, NB, Andrey, Tony?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just want to confirm that for experience points, ACS deducts 2 years of experience to reach the appropriate skilled level and only the remaining experience can be claimed for points, right?

My education is assessed to be an ICT major.

I have close to 6 years of experience, so I will be eligible for points of only 4 years (i.e. 5 points), correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just want to confirm that for experience points, ACS deducts 2 years of experience to reach the appropriate skilled level and only the remaining experience can be claimed for points, right?
> 
> ...


That's correct.
Also, in your EOI, dont forget to break down your experience into relevant and non relevant based off ACS assessment even if you've worked continuously for one employer all through.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've received an invitation (pre invite) from NSW to lodge an application within 14 days (12 days from today). Looking at the last round, I am hoping to receive the 189 invite in the next round or the following one. What should I do now? Should I apply to NSW and wait for 189, is there that much of a buffer period (2 months)? When do I need to pay the SS fee, while applying or at the final invite?
> Thanks.


If you are sure that you will get 189, then let the 190 go. Or else go with 190. Moreover, 190 processing time is less than 189.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you are sure that you will get 189, then let the 190 go. Or else go with 190. Moreover, 190 processing time is less than 189.


That's exactly the advise I need from you guys, what have you done if you'd have been in my place considering my points, dates and trend?
Second, if I let go this opportunity now, what happens to my 190 EOI, will I get another invite later?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> If you are sure that you will get 189, then let the 190 go. Or else go with 190. Moreover, 190 processing time is less than 189.


What is the difference in the processing time of 189 vs 190?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

saifsd said:


> That's exactly the advise I need from you guys, what have you done if you'd have been in my place considering my points, dates and trend?
> Second, if I let go this opportunity now, what happens to my 190 EOI, will I get another invite later?


Don't leave anything till you have something in hand is what i can advice you. 

Immigration is seeing crazy trends and everything is very unpredictable

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saifsd said:


> josygeorge000 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are sure that you will get 189, then let the 190 go. Or else go with 190. Moreover, 190 processing time is less than 189.
> ...


I applied for NSW state nomination and then applied for the 190 visa once I got my ITA. I withdrew my 189 EOI after I lodged my 190 visa application. 
I would advise to pay the $300 and apply for state nomination. You only have 2 weeks to do it and there is no guarantee that you will get a 189 invitation. If you then get a 189 ITA you will be able to decide if you want to let the 190 go. You will have two months to lodge your application after you receive an ITA so you might have a couple of 189 rounds before making a final choice.

I was happy to accept the 190 as I want to stay in NSW and the processing times are faster (6 to 9 months currently) but that might not work for you if you want to live elsewhere. There is no guarantee that a state will nominate you a second time so you need to consider your options carefully.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I applied for NSW state nomination and then applied for the 190 visa once I got my ITA. I withdrew my 189 EOI after I lodged my 190 visa application.
> I would advise to pay the $300 and apply for state nomination. You only have 2 weeks to do it and there is no guarantee that you will get a 189 invitation. If you then get a 189 ITA you will be able to decide if you want to let the 190 go. You will have two months to lodge your application after you receive an ITA so you might have a couple of 189 rounds before making a final choice.
> 
> I was happy to accept the 190 as I want to stay in NSW and the processing times are faster (6 to 9 months currently) but that might not work for you if you want to live elsewhere. There is no guarantee that a state will nominate you a second time so you need to consider your options carefully.


Thanks, but i've read that once you receive your ITA for 190, your EOI is removed from the 189 queue, is it correct?


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Anyone in this thread who can suggest me


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Tell us what you need help in


Naseem Begum said:


> Anyone in this thread who can suggest me


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

qazx said:


> Tell us what you need help in
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


i need to select occupation code to apply for PR.
Experience is in banking sector, working on credit rating and risk analysis.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> i need to select occupation code to apply for PR.
> Experience is in banking sector, working on credit rating and risk analysis.


What exactly is your job profile ? I mean if you take your experience letter from the bank then what skill exactly are they going to write in that ?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

qazx said:


> What exactly is your job profile ? I mean if you take your experience letter from the bank then what skill exactly are they going to write in that ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


below are my roles and responibilities
	Writing annual / special credit review reports related to RBS’ trade finance facilities that are provided to UK SMEs.
	Analyzing facility related risk factors on a regular basis and escalating it where required.
	Reviewing in detail the facilities’ funding levels, utilization, debt repayment patterns as well as the clients’ business trends and financial statements.
	Liaising regularly with Relationship Managers to discuss the client’s business trends, highlight credit issues and receive information.
	Designing training material and mentoring new recruits.
	Collating work status notes for the team and reporting to higher-ups


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saifsd said:


> Thanks, but i've read that once you receive your ITA for 190, your EOI is removed from the 189 queue, is it correct?


Do you have a single EOI for both 189 and 190? If they are separate there would be no issue.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> below are my roles and responibilities
> 	Writing annual / special credit review reports related to RBS’ trade finance facilities that are provided to UK SMEs.
> 	Analyzing facility related risk factors on a regular basis and escalating it where required.
> 	Reviewing in detail the facilities’ funding levels, utilization, debt repayment patterns as well as the clients’ business trends and financial statements.
> ...


Hi naseem
It will be
Internal auditor 221214


http://anzsco.com.au/Anzsco/DownloadPDF?search=221214
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi naseem
> It will be
> Internal auditor 221214
> 
> ...


I am not into Auditing..


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> I am not into Auditing..


Hi Naseem 

I am into IT and immigration right now. Your roles and responsibilities what you mentioned are of internal auditor. Please go through the link.

Do you have some other role in mind as per your roles?? What is your current designation title in bank??

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Naseem
> 
> I am into IT and immigration right now. Your roles and responsibilities what you mentioned are of internal auditor. Please go through the link.
> 
> ...


My Designation is Lead Analyst


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> My Designation is Lead Analyst


Lead system analyst is usually an it role as far as I know. Do you have any anzsco preference ??
Your graduation and post graduate ???

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Do you have a single EOI for both 189 and 190? If they are separate there would be no issue.


Separate.
Thanks

I am thinking about leaving this opportunity for now as I am not in a big hurry. If I can get a 189 in further 3 months it would be worth the wait.
To do this properly, should I just ignore the NSW invitation mail or withdraw/suspend my EOI, what is better in terms of keeping the option open for futue?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Naseem Begum said:


> My Designation is Lead Analyst


My advice is to go through the job desc of various related occupations and forget the title as it may be quite misleading. So long as your job profile has about 60% of the keywords mentioned in the job desc you can choose any. If you happen to choose more than one job code, ask here for which one has better chances for the invite, whether it is a pro rata or non pro rata, which has a higher quota for the FY etc. all of these points are important before you file your EOI. I am from IT so cant help you much with choosing one. You need to do the hard work of reading them out, all the ones that you 'feel' may be relevant. I did this for my brother who is a chemical engg. and he chose 3 codes that fit him, we'll soon finalize one and submit an EOI.
Also, your PR job code doesn't determine the job that you'd do once there. Hope that helps.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

What was ur anzco code and eoi date ?


saifsd said:


> Separate.
> Thanks
> 
> I am thinking about leaving this opportunity for now as I am not in a big hurry. If I can get a 189 in further 3 months it would be worth the wait.
> To do this properly, should I just ignore the NSW invitation mail or withdraw/suspend my EOI, what is better in terms of keeping the option open for futue?


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> What was ur anzco code and eoi date ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


261111 - ICT BA
SC189 - 75 - 3rd May 2018
SC190 - 75+5 - NSW/VIC - 27th/31st July 2018


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Even after clearing 80 pointers backlog your anzco moved 1month 6 days approx last time for 75 pointers. This time there will be even less backlog of 80 pointers since the backlog last time was carried forward than even previous rounds. Considering this , and if they dont reduce the pro rata intake too much , you have a good chance to get through in the next round. That's what i think.


saifsd said:


> 261111 - ICT BA
> SC189 - 75 - 3rd May 2018
> SC190 - 75+5 - NSW/VIC - 27th/31st July 2018


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

saifsd said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a single EOI for both 189 and 190? If they are separate there would be no issue.
> ...



Neither will keep your options open. They will only issue one invitation per EOI. You will have to submit another EOI should you not apply within the 14-day period.


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

*Dutton keeps Home Affairs*

#BREAKING Morrison announces new frontbench: 
- Cormann keeps Finance
- Pyne takes Defence
- Ciobo to Defence Industry
- Scullion keeps Indigenous Affairs 
- Dutton keeps Home Affairs
- Coleman picks up Immigration, Citizenship


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

MohitM said:


> #BREAKING Morrison announces new frontbench:
> 
> - Cormann keeps Finance
> 
> ...




What a shameless person is Peter Dutton. He was defeated twice with Turnbull panel for party leader and now accepting same position after resignation!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Good news is Dutton is no more heading Immigration and Citizenship...


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Peter Dutton will remain with the Home Affairs role but will lose the immigration part of the portfolio, with David Coleman to be Immigration Minister.

Any idea about Coleman's immigration policy outlook?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

saqibmalik11 said:


> Good news is Dutton is no more heading Immigration and Citizenship...


The only thing I want to know about him is "is he a racist?" :ranger:


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Anyway, Peter Dutton already did a worst to Australian immigration. Can we at least expect that the new immigration minister will do somewhat better?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Leadership challenger Peter Dutton has been returned to cabinet in a revamped home affairs portfolio.

Mr Morrison is removing immigration and citizenship from the Home Affairs portfolio, giving those responsibilities to new minister David Coleman.

"We need a strong focus on our immigration program so it brings the skills and the harmony and the unity that we want from the program," Mr Morrison said.

"The minister for home affairs will focus on everything from cybersecurity to law enforcement to border of protection, security agencies, and will focus more principally on security tasks."


"This is what we were expecting from former treasury minister and current PM of Australia"
Hats off to him!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys, someone reported on the immitracker about getting an invite with 70 points for 189 , ANZSCO - 2613 & EOI Dec...

Fake right??


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

hi,
Does anyone know if any 70 pointers ICT BAs got invited in 11 Aug 2018 round?

I believe some did! Did anyone else hear that? If so , how long back is the backlog now, last I knew was in Sep 2017.


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Do not expect the policies to drastically change to be more open. Actually Morrison is to the right from Turnbull.


----------



## satheeshp29 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi All, 

Category - 261313- Software Engineer
Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)

I have a query regarding the certification assessment for ACS skill assessment. 

* In Feb 2018 got my skill assessment done from ACS as ICT minor 

* Out of 10 years of experience, they deducted 6 years due to ICT minor and i am claiming only 5 points (10-6=4 years of exp) as of now

* During April 2018, i completed my CCNP - Security certification and i want to claim that. 

Could you please let me know the process for that ??? 
CCNP certification is related to my work and it is considered as ICT Major . If ACS assessment is considered as ICT Major for Cisco certification, how many years they deduct from my total experience. Please help me on this .


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

satheeshp29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Category - 261313- Software Engineer
> Bachelores - Electrical and Electronics engineering (EEE)
> ...


I had 4 years deducted by ACS as my degree was ELECTRONICS which was considered ICT major for my nominated code 262112 (ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST).


----------



## satheeshp29 (Aug 31, 2016)

intruder_ said:


> I had 4 years deducted by ACS as my degree was ELECTRONICS which was considered ICT major for my nominated code 262112 (ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST).


Thanks for your response. How is the state sponsorship response for ICT Security Specialist ??


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Based on the inputs from my acquaintances and the buzz in the local NSW job market, there is shortage of experienced info sec folks. I am looking forward to an invite.


satheeshp29 said:


> Thanks for your response. How is the state sponsorship response for ICT Security Specialist ??


----------



## satheeshp29 (Aug 31, 2016)

intruder_ said:


> I had 4 years deducted by ACS as my degree was ELECTRONICS which was considered ICT major for my nominated code 262112 (ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST).


Thanks for your response. How is the state sponsorship response for ICT Security Specialist ?? Specifically for NSW and Victoria state ?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

See my response in post #472 of this thread.


satheeshp29 said:


> Thanks for your response. How is the state sponsorship response for ICT Security Specialist ?? Specifically for NSW and Victoria state ?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

*2339x discussion forum*

Hi, just wanted to share with all link to 2339x (anzsco code) discussion forums 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rofessionals-eoi-189-190-invite-2018-a-3.html


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all, I'm in a bit of a dilemma now, so I'd like to ask for advice regarding my situation:

I originally lodged an EOI for the 189 visa (70 points, 232111) in March this year, I incorrectly claimed work experience which raised my points to 75 by the end of July, but I caught the mistake in time and rolled back my points to 70, thus changing my DOE to 9th August. 

As a backup plan, I also lodged an EOI for a NSW 190, and I just got the invitation last week. So now I'm not sure if I should just take it now and be forced to leave my current job and life in Melbourne and start afresh in a new city, or wait for about 4 more months (according to iscah's estimates) for a 189 visa invite, especially since I still have 8 months left on my current visa and I can afford to wait. I feel really bad for thinking this way because I know how many people would kill to have a 190 invite, but it isn't easy having to leave everything and everyone I know behind and starting from scratch.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> What a shameless person is Peter Dutton. He was defeated twice with Turnbull panel for party leader and now accepting same position after resignation!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true..!! Heights of shamelessness..!!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all, I'm in a bit of a dilemma now, so I'd like to ask for advice regarding my situation:
> 
> I originally lodged an EOI for the 189 visa (70 points, 232111) in March this year, I incorrectly claimed work experience which raised my points to 75 by the end of July, but I caught the mistake in time and rolled back my points to 70, thus changing my DOE to 9th August.
> 
> As a backup plan, I also lodged an EOI for a NSW 190, and I just got the invitation last week. So now I'm not sure if I should just take it now and be forced to leave my current job and life in Melbourne and start afresh in a new city, or wait for about 4 more months (according to iscah's estimates) for a 189 visa invite, especially since I still have 8 months left on my current visa and I can afford to wait. I feel really bad for thinking this way because I know how many people would kill to have a 190 invite, but it isn't easy having to leave everything and everyone I know behind and starting from scratch.


Hey mate - first off nice job spotting the mistake and correcting it. Second, do not feel bad for a second for "taking away someone else's opportunity" - it is great you feel something, but remember you and your loved ones come first. The system is what it is. 

My 2 cents:

To delay things as much as possible, I would respond to the 190 NSW invitation to apply for sponsorship as late as possible (e.g. on the 13th day). Then hope the NSW processing takes its maximum time possible (I think it is 6 weeks now?). Even after getting an invitation to apply, you have 60 days to lodge which is a solid 2 months and presumably 2 rounds for 189 (assuming things stay the same). 

At the most you lose $300 bucks or whatever the application fee is, but you hedge against any unpredictability in the 189 rounds.


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey mate - first off nice job spotting the mistake and correcting it. Second, do not feel bad for a second for "taking away someone else's opportunity" - it is great you feel something, but remember you and your loved ones come first. The system is what it is.
> 
> My 2 cents:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words and advice. I might be wrong, but won't my 189 EOI be cancelled or something the moment I get the invite for the 190 via skillselect? I have made the 2 EOIs separate but from the same email address.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Thank you for your kind words and advice. I might be wrong, but won't my 189 EOI be cancelled or something the moment I get the invite for the 190 via skillselect? I have made the 2 EOIs separate but from the same email address.


My understanding is if the EOI's are separate, no, only the 190 EOI will be frozen and the 189 EOI will still be in the pool - curious to hear from others too, to confirm.

Also, if money isn't an issue, you could technically lodge a 190 too (and to delay it, not include PCC's, or Medicals - even if you have them, but wait for CO contact). 

Then if you get the 189 invite, you withdraw the 190 application, but of course, you would forfeit the visa fees.

All the best!


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Ahmed M. Khalil said:


> Do not expect the policies to drastically change to be more open. Actually Morrison is to the right from Turnbull.


Yeah, but he's publicly criticized the Dutton/Abbot immigration cuts, specifically in regard to skilled migration and the federal income it produces. So hopefully taking immigration out of Dutton's hands indicates the new guy will return levels to what parliament has planned for.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Karstedt said:


> Yeah, but he's publicly criticized the Dutton/Abbot immigration cuts, specifically in regard to skilled migration and the federal income it produces. So hopefully taking immigration out of Dutton's hands indicates the new guy will return levels to what parliament has planned for.




Even I was thinking the same bro!! ScotMo has even said 
"We need a strong focus on our immigration program so it brings the skills and the harmony and the unity that we want from the program."

He knows what Dutton was playing with Immigration was not right and there could be another way to manage migration program instead of just cutting numbers off. He reinstated Dutton to his old position to show people that they have united once again, but it is with no more powers on his hand. Clever move I can say!!
2000 per month will definitely continue for whole year if he supports immigration!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

It means DoHA website shall also be no more available for skillselect and Immi account?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> 2000 per month will definitely continue for whole year if he supports immigration!!


I doubt that much.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

David Coleman will take on Immigration, Citizenship and Multicultural Affairs in a clear signal from Mr Morrison to separate the economic role of immigration from national security following policy disagreements with Mr Dutton over the past year.

“Immigration, of course, forms part of national security policy, but it also has always played an important role in economic and social policy, and I’ve had quite a bit of experience with this myself,” Morrison said.

“We need a strong focus on our immigration program so it brings the skills and the harmony and the unity that we want from the program.”
-------------------------------------------------------------------

While I doubt any quick reforms to the program, but surely we are looking at higher immigration numbers this year compared to the last year. 
The 2000 invites per month may well continue beyond December.

I hope they separate the NZ stream invites from the 189 ceiling/quota. It was Dutton's idea surely.

Cheers!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I doubt that much.




2000 per round is just 24,000 for a year. It's still less than 2016/17 financial year. 
Scot Morrison has tasted the taste of Prime Minister and he will do whatever it takes him to win election to become PM again. 
He will definitely try to show that he is supporting immigration and he is with migrated people to get votes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@ramramram2222

Fact is even migrant community after becoming permanent favours less immigrants..
But yes
New immigration minister will keep the numbers good i agree with u on that ...

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> 2000 per round is just 24,000 for a year. It's still less than 2016/17 financial year.
> Scot Morrison has tasted the taste of Prime Minister and he will do whatever it takes him to win election to become PM again.
> He will definitely try to show that he is supporting immigration and he is with migrated people to get votes.


I will not go into details, you must be right. Go through below link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Wonder how increasing skilled immigration will help him win elections though ??


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> I will not go into details, you must be right. Go through below link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> Wonder how increasing skilled immigration will help him win elections though ??


No opinions on the same.:ranger:


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> No opinions on the same.


Whatever happens but..
@JG you have T-15 days left for invite.😊


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

let's hope for the best guys. 14 days left for the next round.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Whatever happens but..
> @JG you have T-15 days left for invite.😊


I am expecting one in the next round, but praying hard. Anything can happen at any time yar. I have seen so many like this. So until unless I get my mail I will not believe in assumptions.
So hope for the best.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## V.vamsikowshik (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all
I have 70points for 190 and put EOI on May 27th. Any clue by when can I get my invite
Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all
> I have 70points for 190 and put EOI on May 27th. Any clue by when can I get my invite
> Thanks in advance


Which state? Did you meet the state nomination criteria?


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Thank you for your kind words and advice. I might be wrong, but won't my 189 EOI be cancelled or something the moment I get the invite for the 190 via skillselect? I have made the 2 EOIs separate but from the same email address.


Hi all, could someone please help shed some light on this? If I have 2 separate EOIs via the same email address and I get an invite through one of them, will the other EOI be frozen too or will it still remain in the pool? Thank you.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AFAIK separate EOIs even if created with same email are independent of each other. An invite received for one sub class of visa doesn't affect the possibility of receiving another invite for a different visa sub class.

People with first hand experience can correct, if the statement is incorrect.


Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all, could someone please help shed some light on this? If I have 2 separate EOIs via the same email address and I get an invite through one of them, will the other EOI be frozen too or will it still remain in the pool? Thank you.


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

Hi Tony and Experts

I am preparing my form 80 and it is asking visa refusals. I got 1 visa refusal in 2010 for re-entry visa to France and 2nd attempt i got it. will it affect for my visa?


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

UPDATE from ISCAH:

"As a BONUS we will in the next 24 hours be publishing a new Estimates table with a few interesting assumptions given we have a NEW immigration minister now"

----------

I am excited to see what the interesting assumptions are..!!

I wish there is some good news for Electronics Engineers.. I know its nearly impossible... But yeah, I wish... :-D


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> UPDATE from ISCAH:
> 
> "As a BONUS we will in the next 24 hours be publishing a new Estimates table with a few interesting assumptions given we have a NEW immigration minister now"
> 
> ...


The next round is 9/11, hope this "plane" won't crash into people's twin tower of hopes and dreams.. 

Ok, sorry for the bad joke, I'll show myself out!


----------



## V.vamsikowshik (Aug 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> V.vamsikowshik said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


I applied for NSW


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

V.vamsikowshik said:


> I applied for NSW


There is a NSW specific thread post-1 July 2018, you will likely get more visibility there:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a.html


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> UPDATE from ISCAH:
> 
> "As a BONUS we will in the next 24 hours be publishing a new Estimates table with a few interesting assumptions given we have a NEW immigration minister now"
> 
> ...




Am not sure about the Electronics Engineers, but it can be 190k back to in system or 2000 minimum per round as similar to 2016/17 year.
It's definitely good news, otherwise they won't hesitate to post it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

HI all

In my EOI I have only mentioned about my masters degree and mentioned nothing about my bachelors not even 10th or 12th grade. as i am claiming my points towards my masters degree which i completed here in australia

Do you think that would be a concern? as i am expecting invite in coming round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

191jatan said:


> HI all
> 
> In my EOI I have only mentioned about my masters degree and mentioned nothing about my bachelors not even 10th or 12th grade. as i am claiming my points towards my masters degree which i completed here in australia
> 
> Do you think that would be a concern? as i am expecting invite in coming round.




It doesn't affect any as EOI is just to claim highest points for invitations. But make sure you will mention all your tertiary education in visa application as well as in form 80/1221. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Even I was thinking the same bro!! ScotMo has even said
> "We need a strong focus on our immigration program so it brings the skills and the harmony and the unity that we want from the program."
> 
> He knows what Dutton was playing with Immigration was not right and there could be another way to manage migration program instead of just cutting numbers off. He reinstated Dutton to his old position to show people that they have united once again, but it is with no more powers on his hand. Clever move I can say!!
> ...





dragonmigrant said:


> UPDATE from ISCAH:
> 
> "As a BONUS we will in the next 24 hours be publishing a new Estimates table with a few interesting assumptions given we have a NEW immigration minister now"
> 
> ...


Is this official that they are going to announce new estimations? Could not find this information on their website.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

ictssseeker said:


> Hi Tony and Experts
> 
> I am preparing my form 80 and it is asking visa refusals. I got 1 visa refusal in 2010 for re-entry visa to France and 2nd attempt i got it. will it affect for my visa?


I dont think its any problem , as it is just a visa refusal not a deportation.. people get visa refused for a numerous reasons according to law or situation of state. They might ask you for the reason. 
Rest seniors or person with same sitution can explain for sure..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakshikalra (Jul 10, 2018)

From where did u get this information?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need small advise.

How do we deal with this situation-if we change our job or move to casual position from full time after submitting PR application?? 
Do we need to submit new Job reference letter once again to state that I have moved to casual position from this this date?? 
My current job reference letter doesn't have job ended date as I am still working, but I am gonna have a situation to move to casual position as soon as I lodge PR application.


Please help me in regards this.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need small advise.
> 
> ...


You can mark the new job as "non relevant" . There should not be problem if you are not claiming points for it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

qazx said:


> You can mark the new job as "non relevant" . There should not be problem if you are not claiming points for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




You didn't understand my query bro!!

Job from ,where I am claiming experience points, I am gonna quit that or probably move to casual position next month. I am still working there so I cannot put end date in EOI and my reference letter doesn't have end date as well. 

My query is- I won't be working there by the time CO will do cross check on my experience. My provided reference letter will show that I am still working there. How do i deal this situation?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> You didn't understand my query bro!!
> 
> Job from ,where I am claiming experience points, I am gonna quit that or probably move to casual position next month. I am still working there so I cannot put end date in EOI and my reference letter doesn't have end date as well.
> 
> ...



Not sure if this helps, but when you go to your visa application on your IMMI account You can see this section: 

"Update details
You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
Notification of changes in circumstances"

I think you should do this once you leave that job and you have already lodged your visa application.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Not sure if this helps, but when you go to your visa application on your IMMI account You can see this section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I was looking for exact answers bro. 
If I can update my current job status; whether I quit or moved to casual, it will be easy for allocated CO to do references check. 
Now He can ask directly ask whether this person was working for this period or not. Otherwise he would have asked whether this person still working or not, and he will surely be pissed off if he hears that person is no longer working. 

Thanks for your info bro!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need small advise.
> 
> ...


Hi 
If your are in invitation stage.
If that changes your roles and responsibilities then you can update eoi and Mark the relevant job closed and make sure you get rnr letter for such period. Make a new entry for your new rnr role and get letter for that as well.
Since your point will not be affected eoi doe will remain same.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

If we separate the request for 190 from the combined EOI will it change the date of the original EOI?

Please a quick response will be a great help.

Thanks,
RPK


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If we separate the request for 190 from the combined EOI will it change the date of the original EOI?
> 
> ...


I don't think so, only points changing will change the date of effect (date of submission might change). 

Try creating a dummy EOI and experimenting


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> If your are in invitation stage.
> If that changes your roles and responsibilities then you can update eoi and Mark the relevant job closed and make sure you get rnr letter for such period. Make a new entry for your new rnr role and get letter for that as well.
> Since your point will not be affected eoi doe will remain same.
> ...




Thanks for the reply mate.

I haven't got invitation yet and I am hoping to get in on 11th Sep round. I won't be quitting this job untill end of September, so by the time I apply for visa application, I will still be working. 
But later, For suppose, 2,3 weeks later of visa submission, I will change my full time entitlement to casual from current job as I have already got job in other place. It's a government job so they take 1,2 months to get it processed. I am just worried, in future I won't be working full time at this job which I have mentioned in EOI and if CO does reference check, he will find that I have already moved to casual. 
Just don't know how to deal this thing. My RnR letter will valid at the time of visa submission and but it won't be in future when I go to casual position. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

Finally updates are here for last round...
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 2490
Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489)	10


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been auto updated with the following:

1. 11th August 2018 official round results
2. July 2018 State Nominations (190 & 489)


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

2334 EE is dead
300 ceiling for a pro rata is ridiculous


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> 2334 EE is dead
> 300 ceiling for a pro rata is ridiculous


Really yar, only 300 means it will be only for 80 or 85 pointers will get added up. It is so ridiculous.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

rajniwalia said:


> Finally updates are here for last round...
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 2490
> Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489)	10


There is a very good hope that they will continue this numbers for the next few rounds :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

jsh5323959 said:


> 2334 EE is dead
> 300 ceiling for a pro rata is ridiculous


What do you mean by 2334 being dead? I did not get the 300cap for pro rata? Where are you reading all this... I can just see the results being updated for last round on Doha site and about 20-25 electronics people got the invite too 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It looks like for 189 also it will never touch 65 non-pro pointers. Since the cutoff is May 30 only.


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> What do you mean by 2334 being dead? I did not get the 300cap for pro rata? Where are you reading all this... I can just see the results being updated for last round on Doha site and about 20-25 electronics people got the invite too
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> What do you mean by 2334 being dead? I did not get the 300cap for pro rata? Where are you reading all this... I can just see the results being updated for last round on Doha site and about 20-25 electronics people got the invite too
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


This is per month 25 so as per last year it is 12 per each fortnight round. But 75 it has come to at least 19 July that is a good sign. But most probably it will be 25 per month for coming rounds. The points will get added up every round and it will be very tight after some time.


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Really yar, only 300 means it will be only for 80 or 85 pointers will get added up. It is so ridiculous.


luckily I'm 2333...but my friends from 2334 have lost their every hope...


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> luckily I'm 2333...but my friends from 2334 have lost their every hope...


Try to increase the score that is the only option for EE now.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> rajniwalia said:
> 
> 
> > Finally updates are here for last round...
> ...


Any count of pro and non pro invites


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Once again ISCAH's assumption and estimation is completely wrong....





rajniwalia said:


> Finally updates are here for last round...
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) 2490
> Skilled - Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489)	10


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been auto updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 11th August 2018 official round results
> 2. July 2018 State Nominations (190 & 489)


Hi Seniors,

I do really need your opinion.

For 2631, the cutoff points was 70 on 30/10/2017 and went back to 70 again on 11/08/18 but the cutoff date was going back to 27/09/2017. 

Do you think it is possible to go back from 30/10/17 to 27/09/2017?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Admins

Can you restrict 189 related messages in 189 july n 189 aug pls

This will help us to flow with communication at any point of time . It’s only suggestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes it is possible...If someone suspended their acct....





hakim92 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I do really need your opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tony n experts 

Please advise if non pro 65 pointers have chances after official release of 11 aug round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> Yes it is possible...If someone suspended their acct....


Would you please explain to me in detail?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

As per my understanding before receiving invite you can suspend ans reactivate your acct which results no change in the EOI date....



hakim92 said:


> Would you please explain to me in detail?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Tony n experts
> 
> Please advise if non pro 65 pointers have chances after official release of 11 aug round.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, chances are very less, until unless you have EOI date in the starting of 65 pointers. I don't think it will reach recent 65 pointers in this year.


----------



## Abhiram (Aug 29, 2018)

*when can i expect invitation*

Hello Everyone,

Finally got superior scores in PTE and I stand at 80 points for 189 and 85 for NSW dated Aug 28. So would really appreciate if anyone let me know when can I expect my invitation. I belong 261312 developer programmer...


Best Regards,
Abhi...


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Abhiram said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally got superior scores in PTE and I stand at 80 points for 189 and 85 for NSW dated Aug 28. So would really appreciate if anyone let me know when can I expect my invitation. I belong 261312 developer programmer...
> 
> ...


Next round!! Sort out all your docs and may as well apply for PCC and clear medicals and arrange visa fee..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ceilings were decided (but not published) before the 11th July round.

Invitations sent to the pro-rata occupations on 11th July were 1% of their respective ceiling value.

Invitations sent to the pro-rata occupations on 11th August were 7% of their respective ceiling value.

-----------------------------------------------

If the trend of 7% continues throughout the program year, then total invitations sent will be 78% of the ceiling value.

If they decrease the invites to 4% of the ceiling value per month after December, then 60% of the ceiling value will be invited. (more likely)


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

imprincek said:


> Ceilings were decided (but not published) before the 11th July round.
> 
> Invitations sent to the pro-rata occupations on 11th July were 1% of their respective ceiling value.
> 
> ...





I think last year it was considered just as a "ceiling" and now the new ministry might treat this ceilings more as "target". So the invitations flow will be maintained unlike Dutton's period.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-visa-could-keep-migrants-in-regional-australia

Is it possible that the migrants from the skilled "independent" (189) category can be forced into the regions?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

imprincek said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-visa-could-keep-migrants-in-regional-australia
> 
> Is it possible that the migrants from the skilled "independent" (189) category can be forced into the regions?


I don't think so, regional areas don't have such jobs for skilled workers. I don't know how this will apply to all the migrants. If so, they have to build an infrastructure in regional areas before transferring skilled people over there. I assume that this policy was proposed by Dutton's administration and it kept on hold due to conflicts. Gave no idea what the new PR is going to do with it.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

imprincek said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-visa-could-keep-migrants-in-regional-australia
> 
> Is it possible that the migrants from the skilled "independent" (189) category can be forced into the regions?


No 189 will surely not be affected. If affected then what is the difference between the name of the program as the independent.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Abhiram said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally got superior scores in PTE and I stand at 80 points for 189 and 85 for NSW dated Aug 28. So would really appreciate if anyone let me know when can I expect my invitation. I belong 261312 developer programmer...
> 
> ...


Get ready! Next round for you! Feels good after getting that 20 for PTE innit? LOL


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Where are Iscah's new estimates with surprises, I think they said to publish today?!


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Where are Iscah's new estimates with surprises, I think they said to publish today?!


http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-may-receive-189-invitation/


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

imprincek said:


> http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-may-receive-189-invitation/


They have.. On their Facebook page

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> They have.. On their Facebook page
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Where is the surprise element...this is what members here were predicting after the last round at least for ICT categories. I think they should revise their estimates by month and not by quarter to give it more meaning. For eg., in the naext round my doe shall be more than 4 months and they are saying invitations are coming for 3 months old by 11 Oct and already invited for 6 months old eoi. What inference can I draw for myself? Make assumptions all by myself? Again...Lol


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

imprincek said:


> New Predictions on when you may receive your 189 invitation - Iscah


Sound's good :focus:


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys,

Is there a way to extend this 14 day period for the NSW invite that I have received? I want to see the next round off to decide on my 190 prospects.
Another reason why 2 rounds per month were a lot better than 1 even if the number remains the same.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there a way to extend this 14 day period for the NSW invite that I have received? I want to see the next round off to decide on my 190 prospects.


The only way is submitting an application, it'll cost you AUD300. but gives you 2 months to decide to pay your full visa application fee


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Asking behalf of a friend, when's the expected ITA for 189 with 75 points and EOI submitted on June?


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Asking behalf of a friend, when's the expected ITA for 189 with 75 points and EOI submitted on June?


for IT System Analyst


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> for IT System Analyst


it is still really hard to predict but suggesting iscah estimates to get an idea.

New Predictions on when you may receive your 189 invitation - Iscah


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> for IT System Analyst


Iscah says 11 Oct


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> The only way is submitting an application, it'll cost you AUD300. but gives you 2 months to decide to pay your full visa application fee


This is exactly what I dont want to do knowing I may receive an invite in the next round or the following having read the good news. 189 is anyway a preferred choice and saving 300 bucks is icing on the cake. 

So I am letting it go for now and will see if I need it in the future I'll submit a fresh EOI. I got this one in under a month so may be I'll get it again when needed, but yes nothing is certain here I know very well. But 189 is what I want...but why? I am still wondering...


----------



## TOMQS (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi All

I've been a silent user until now, but hoping to understand something in relation to the latest Iscah predictions, (bare in mind i'm no expert and always appreciate the work Iscah do). 

My details are as follows points score: 70 (Non Pro Rata) DOE: 22/07/18.

As per the latest forecast (i have also emailed them separately and they gave the same prediction) it states that i would ("potentially") get an ITA until 11th November 2018 round.

Based on the two previous rounds which had a invitation gap of around 2-3 months each for non-pro rata, I thought it would be a lot sooner. (11th Aug round DOE went up to 30/05/18)

Is there any reason as to why the invitation gaps would be a lot smaller in the next rounds as opposed to the last couple? Obviously i'm no expert, but just looking for a little more understanding. 

I will be waiting for the September round, but may well look at the 190 route if the movement is small on the 189.

Many Thanks!


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been a silent user until now, but hoping to understand something in relation to the latest Iscah predictions, (bare in mind i'm no expert and always appreciate the work Iscah do).
> 
> ...


That is exactly my confusion as well, I'm an N-P 70 pointer at 02/08/2018.
If the 990 of N-Ps from last round process the 70 pointers for almost 3months, I can't find any reason why Isah predict that it may need 3 rounds to process the other 3 months for 70 pointers.


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been a silent user until now, but hoping to understand something in relation to the latest Iscah predictions, (bare in mind i'm no expert and always appreciate the work Iscah do).
> 
> ...


Please note, they mentioned the word 'until'. Which means anytime between the next round and 11th Nov. Keep in mind they are simply estimates; an i am sure you have a very good chance of getting it by next round.

Stay positive.... 

Rgds
Mark


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saifsd said:


> This is exactly what I dont want to do knowing I may receive an invite in the next round or the following having read the good news. 189 is anyway a preferred choice and saving 300 bucks is icing on the cake.
> 
> So I am letting it go for now and will see if I need it in the future I'll submit a fresh EOI. I got this one in under a month so may be I'll get it again when needed, but yes nothing is certain here I know very well. But 189 is what I want...but why? I am still wondering...


$300 bucks is a drop in the bucket in my opinion. It'll buy you up-to 6 weeks (NSW processing) + 8 weeks (invitation window with DHA). 

189 is unpredictable, even if you get it, you would rest easy knowing you have a Plan B which not many have laid at their feet. 

Anyhow all the best!


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been a silent user until now, but hoping to understand something in relation to the latest Iscah predictions, (bare in mind i'm no expert and always appreciate the work Iscah do).
> 
> ...


I'm in total agreement. I've been tracking on my own sheet. It's very primitive no doubt compared to Iscah, so I claim no accuracy. Still, we can see that with 1000 invites going to the non-pros in the last round, it was enough to move the 70 pt backlog 87 days to May 30th.

A further round of 2000 total, 800 going to non-pros, assuming the same number of people applied at 70 points over the summer months (and this is not an exact science), means in September, I have the 70 point DOE moving 63 days to August 1st. Same invitations issued in October, and the 70 pointers would be almost cleared out.

Again, definitely don't read any accuracy into my numbers. I simply agree that it would be unlikely you have to wait until Nov. My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a very basic question: When it says cut off = xxxxxx (date), does it mean ALL the EOIs in effect until that date have received an invitation?

I am asking because I am at 70 points for non-pro, with an EOI in effect from June 14, 2018. While the updates say that cut off for 70 pointers non-pro is May 30, I can see a lot of 70 pointers between jan and may 2018 on immitracker who haven't marked their invites. Is there a possibility they might not have received an invite?


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

jsh5323959 said:


> 2334 EE is dead
> 300 ceiling for a pro rata is ridiculous


Hi Jsh,
I am also totally upset with EE numbers to 300,I having one doubt already i got my skill assessment from EA as electronics engineer can I again apply for skill assessment to Electrical engineer which is having 1000 .please suggest


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Saba Akbar said:


> I have a very basic question: When it says cut off = xxxxxx (date), does it mean ALL the EOIs in effect until that date have received an invitation?


Yes, for that cut-off points group. Every EOI submitted earlier than that day and time have been invited.



Saba Akbar said:


> I am asking because I am at 70 points for non-pro, with an EOI in effect from June 14, 2018. While the updates say that cut off for 70 pointers non-pro is May 30, I can see a lot of 70 pointers between jan and may 2018 on immitracker who haven't marked their invites. Is there a possibility they might not have received an invite?


You have a good chance of getting an invite next round. Relax.
The result was published just yesterday, people might still be celebrating LOL!


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> You have a good chance of getting an invite next round. Relax.
> The result was published just yesterday, people might still be celebrating LOL!


LOL that was comforting. Thanks!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Saba Akbar said:


> LOL that was comforting. Thanks!


2500-invite rounds is definitely good news and more so for non-pro applicants.
All the best!


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi Jsh,
> I am also totally upset with EE numbers to 300,I having one doubt already i got my skill assessment from EA as electronics engineer can I again apply for skill assessment to Electrical engineer which is having 1000 .please suggest


I think it is possible, I've heard somebody did the same.
I got my Skill assessment directly from my Electrical Engineering degree, so I actually know very few about the assessment process. 
I suggest you seek some advice from the experts...good luck mate.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

davey6693 said:


> I'm in total agreement. I've been tracking on my own sheet. It's very primitive no doubt compared to Iscah, so I claim no accuracy. Still, we can see that with 1000 invites going to the non-pros in the last round, it was enough to move the 70 pt backlog 87 days to May 30th.
> 
> A further round of 2000 total, 800 going to non-pros, assuming the same number of people applied at 70 points over the summer months (and this is not an exact science), means in September, I have the 70 point DOE moving 63 days to August 1st. Same invitations issued in October, and the 70 pointers would be almost cleared out.
> 
> Again, definitely don't read any accuracy into my numbers. I simply agree that it would be unlikely you have to wait until Nov. My 2 cents anyway.


Yeah, seems off to me as well... I'm in the 65 point non-pro camp and it makes no sense that after the 70pt backlog is clear they are predicting no 65pt non-pro invites either. That would indicate going back to an 80/20 split or something.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Proud moment to change my signature*

Now 75 Pointer , nonpro : 

Guys i cracked the puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. i wish ITA trend not to change : :juggle:

Please give me hope if i can expect invite.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> Hi Jsh,
> I am also totally upset with EE numbers to 300,I having one doubt already i got my skill assessment from EA as electronics engineer can I again apply for skill assessment to Electrical engineer which is having 1000 .please suggest


Getting an electrical engineer from electronic is barely impossible, but you can get assessed as Engineering technologist.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Now 75 Pointer , nonpro :
> 
> Guys i cracked the puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. i wish ITA trend not to change : :juggle:
> 
> Please give me hope if i can expect invite.


What is the doubt man, if anyone getting an invite it is you, since you are non pro rata. Cheers make the files ready and celebrate.


----------



## TOMQS (Jul 27, 2018)

davey6693 said:


> I'm in total agreement. I've been tracking on my own sheet. It's very primitive no doubt compared to Iscah, so I claim no accuracy. Still, we can see that with 1000 invites going to the non-pros in the last round, it was enough to move the 70 pt backlog 87 days to May 30th.
> 
> A further round of 2000 total, 800 going to non-pros, assuming the same number of people applied at 70 points over the summer months (and this is not an exact science), means in September, I have the 70 point DOE moving 63 days to August 1st. Same invitations issued in October, and the 70 pointers would be almost cleared out.
> 
> Again, definitely don't read any accuracy into my numbers. I simply agree that it would be unlikely you have to wait until Nov. My 2 cents anyway.


Yes, totally with you on that. I just couldn't work it out myself, but was wondering if i had missed something, i.e. a load of 75 pointers suddenly submitting EOIs, a change in overall invites or a change in splits etc etc. By sounds of it there isn't a definitive answer regarding the trend change in predictions. 

Either way , I guess the only way to know will be to find out on the 11th when DOHA release there invites!
Cheers,


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Getting an electrical engineer from electronic is barely impossible, but you can get assessed as Engineering technologist.


Hi Josy,

I hope engineering technologist also I have to get skill assessment from EA,From the same EA can I get two skill assessment.Moreover,My qualification is BE (ECE) in this stream can I get as engineering technologist I dont have any experience as well..


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Yes, totally with you on that. I just couldn't work it out myself, but was wondering if i had missed something, i.e. a load of 75 pointers suddenly submitting EOIs, a change in overall invites or a change in splits etc etc. By sounds of it there isn't a definitive answer regarding the trend change in predictions.
> 
> Either way , I guess the only way to know will be to find out on the 11th when DOHA release there invites!
> Cheers,


Iscah assumed 60/40 proportion in favour of pro rata and 2000 invites per round. Is Iscah saying that with the average of 800 invites (being 2000 x 40%) going to non pro rata, it will not be enough for non pro rata to reach 65 this financial year?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Bro the thing is there can not be many rounds with 2500 invitation since DOHA has said that the total program number will remaim approximately same as last year which is approx 15000. So after few 2000 rounds the number should decrease.


Joachimlee said:


> Iscah assumed 60/40 proportion in favour of pro rata and 2000 invites per round. Is Iscah saying that with the average of 800 invites (being 2000 x 40%) going to non pro rata, it will not be enough for non pro rata to reach 65 this financial year?


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> Bro the thing is there can not be many rounds with 2500 invitation since DOHA has said that the total program number will remaim approximately same as last year which is approx 15000. So after few 2000 rounds the number should decrease.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There is of course no guarantee that invites will remain 2000 per round for the rest of the financial year. Where I am coming from is the Iscah's estimate of invite. Iscah clearly states that it produced the estimate on the assumptions that: 

(a) 2000 invites on average for the rest of the financial year; 

(b) 60/40 proportion. 

Acting on these assumptions, there will be about 800 invites going to non pro rata each round. And yet, the estimate seems to suggest that 800 per round will not eat up all the 70 pointers this financial year.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> There is of course no guarantee that invites will remain 2000 per round for the rest of the financial year. Where I am coming from is the Iscah's estimate of invite. Iscah clearly states that it produced the estimate on the assumptions that:
> 
> (a) 2000 invites on average for the rest of the financial year;
> 
> ...


Either Iscah is wrong, or if Iscah is correct, then there must be some other factors that Iscah has considered but did not disclose as part of its assumption.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> There is of course no guarantee that invites will remain 2000 per round for the rest of the financial year. Where I am coming from is the Iscah's estimate of invite. Iscah clearly states that it produced the estimate on the assumptions that:
> 
> (a) 2000 invites on average for the rest of the financial year;
> 
> ...


I would say dont go totally on iscah. Iscah is just the most reliable but actually no one knows what is going to happen . This is becoming so difficult to estimate day by day that i dont see any point now to sit and keep analyzing just to let DOHA shatter all assumptions. I would say that with your score , somewhere you would be very certain weather you would be invited or not. Believe in your instinct. A couple of months here and there would not make any difference until you are standing on the edge of points. So till the time you get your ITA enjoy life and focus on other important things in life. I was in same shoes as you. But after all these months of stress i feel i should have used that time in a more productive manner. Just wondering wont change anything. Keep this only as a PART of your life. Keep living and enjoying and see how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

qazx said:


> I would say dont go totally on iscah. Iscah is just the most reliable but actually no one knows what is going to happen . This is becoming so difficult to estimate day by day that i dont see any point now to sit and keep analyzing just to let DOHA shatter all assumptions. I would say that with your score , somewhere you would be very certain weather you would be invited or not. Believe in your instinct. A couple of months here and there would not make any difference until you are standing on the edge of points. So till the time you get your ITA enjoy life and focus on other important things in life. I was in same shoes as you. But after all these months of stress i feel i should have used that time in a more productive manner. Just wondering wont change anything. Keep this only as a PART of your life. Keep living and enjoying and see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This is the damn truth :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Joachimlee said:


> There is of course no guarantee that invites will remain 2000 per round for the rest of the financial year. Where I am coming from is the Iscah's estimate of invite. Iscah clearly states that it produced the estimate on the assumptions that:
> 
> (a) 2000 invites on average for the rest of the financial year;
> 
> ...


A big problem here is the resolution of their timeline. Just having a 6 months ago and 12 months ago column, means that all they have said for this year is that if your DOE is Feb 28th or later with 65 points, they don't expect an invite. 

Unfortunately, with the 65 point cutoff of late Sept 2017 in place, there is a 5 month "hole" that they have not given their opinion on. So lots of 65 pters could get invites and Iscah's data would not be proved wrong.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Now 75 Pointer , nonpro :
> 
> Guys i cracked the puzzle and now 75 pointer and proud moment to change the signature. i wish ITA trend not to change : :juggle:
> 
> Please give me hope if i can expect invite.


Wow congrats brother.. nice way to bounce back after that "birthday gift" from DHA right ??

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

Finally updated my points to 75! So much work done, so much time waiting....so much hope on the next round! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Breaking news!!

For fiscal year 2018/19, quota for Accountant 189 visa is set at 3753, allocated after 3% of stock employment figure throughout Australia. 

This is after DOHA released a statement saying softening of demand of Accountant, which previously was due to integrity concern.


Regards

James


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

foios said:


> Finally updated my points to 75! So much work done, so much time waiting....so much hope on the next round! :fingerscrossed:


all the best brother...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sujeewa said:


> Wow congrats brother.. nice way to bounce back after that "birthday gift" from DHA right ??
> 
> :clap2::clap2:


Yes, true !! you remember me, good to hear that... 

Someone told me, one blady English exam should not decide your destiny. :focus:


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Yes, true !! you remember me, good to hear that...
> 
> Someone told me, one blady English exam should not decide your destiny. :focus:


Yes , I also turned 33 but luckily my birthday was towards the end of August.

Good luck for next round.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi all, 

Need a small suggestion. 

I have my birth certificate but it is in Hindi and it also does not mention my name. It mentions "boy". The name of both my parents is there. 

Is there any alternative to birth certificate that i can provide ? 

Can this lead to any big issue ?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a small suggestion.
> 
> ...


As fqr as i have kwown here is that you have to get your documents translated in english before submiting them. 
And may be you can submit the old one and requsting a new one from your mc authority with your name and already in engish.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> As fqr as i have kwown here is that you have to get your documents translated in english before submiting them.
> And may be you can submit the old one and requsting a new one from your mc authority with your name and already in engish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That would take a lot of time. Is there no alternative of a birth certificate

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

qazx said:


> That would take a lot of time. Is there no alternative of a birth certificate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Please go through this thread. I guess there are two options.


 Class X certificate
 Birth Certificate from Embassy

In my case, I have requested the Embassy here in Singapore to issue the Birth Certificate and I intend to submit my Class X certificate as well as an alternative.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi 
In that case 10th marksheet, 12th, aadhar, passport can suffice.

Thanks and Regards


qazx said:


> That would take a lot of time. Is there no alternative of a birth certificate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Has doha released the quota for 2613 for 18-19?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

AussiDreamer said:


> Has doha released the quota for 2613 for 18-19?


It's 7271 for this year, last year it was 5662 for 2613xx


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> It's 7271 for this year, last year it was 5662 for 2613xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sounds good.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > It's 7271 for this year, last year it was 5662 for 2613xx
> ...


7271 is too many for one occupation. Software programmer shouldnot be given more than 5k this fiscal year to allow other pro rata also get invited.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

ANZSCO: 233513. Submitted 189 with 65points in April ‘18 and today updating 189 to 75points. Can I expect invite on or before November round ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocker086 (Jun 9, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> It's 7271 for this year, last year it was 5662 for 2613xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Mate, how did you managed 79+ in the 5th attempt? Please suggest.


----------



## rocker086 (Jun 9, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Sounds good.


Mate, how did you managed 79+ in the 5th attempt? Please suggest.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Yea you should unless the number is drastically reduced


RockyRaj said:


> ANZSCO: 233513. Submitted 189 with 65points in April ‘18 and today updating 189 to 75points. Can I expect invite on or before November round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello mates
I ve a querry regarding experience claim.
I have got a total of 8 years experience. During EA assesment, i opted to go for experience assesment but unfortunately due to non availability of third party evidence, my first year exp was deducted. In the present scenario, i got 65 points but if i claim that first year also. I would be able to get 70 points right now, which will help me out to get invited in the coming 3 or 4 rounds. Please guide.
My occupation is civil engineer.


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

*Degree Cert Name error*

Hello Experts,

I have a query about degree certificate. My father's name is misspelt by one letter in some of the mark sheets and in degree. I had ACS assessment done and they did not raise any question. Will it be ok during PR process too? or shall I get corrected?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends anyone has come across qatar pcc (staying away from Qatar)

If so , Pls pm me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Won't hurt keeping a "One and the same person" affidavit ready for variations of your name on any such documents you will be providing to attest your claims.


sameer_vbd said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a query about degree certificate. My father's name is misspelt by one letter in some of the mark sheets and in degree. I had ACS assessment done and they did not raise any question. Will it be ok during PR process too? or shall I get corrected?


----------



## Adam1618 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello,

I already lodged visa application but EOI / Skill select status is still showing 'INVITED'. Still seeing 'Apply Visa' link.I have already paid for my application and received confirmation. I believed my EOI should be suspended after visa lodge and the status should change to 'lodged'.

Has anyone experienced the same issue?
Thank you!


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Dedel said:


> I recently have been issued a France type d visa which is valid from 24-11-18 to 24-11-19 with a xxx day duration of stay and it is multiple entry, my daughter is 7 years she has been issued the same type of Visa but it's valid for 3 months. I don't why they provided her with 3 months only? Need your help to understand this.


This forum is for Australian visa, please post your message in correct forum


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Won't hurt keeping a "One and the same person" affidavit ready for variations of your name on any such documents you will be providing to attest your claims.


Thanks, Intruder. I have Transcript with the proper name. Will try getting attested too.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> ANZSCO: 233513. Submitted 189 with 65points in April ‘18 and today updating 189 to 75points. Can I expect invite on or before November round ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro already 70 points are moving 10-15 days in the invitation round and you have 75 pts. I suggest you need not worry about invitation. Start collecting documents.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone. Helping out a friend.

She is same as me on 221111 at 80 points for 189. She's looking at claiming 5 points for her husband. He graduated Bachelors in Civil Engineering but never took the board exam here, but has been working in construction. Will he get a positive assessment?

Also... with regards to dependents(husband and children)... do they need to apply together with the main applicant or they can just apply after the main applicant already has her PR visa?


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. Helping out a friend.
> 
> She is same as me on 221111 at 80 points for 189. She's looking at claiming 5 points for her husband. He graduated Bachelors in Civil Engineering but never took the board exam here, but has been working in construction. Will he get a positive assessment?
> 
> Also... with regards to dependents(husband and children)... do they need to apply together with the main applicant or they can just apply after the main applicant already has her PR visa?


EA put bachelor degree above all, with a good CDR his chance is good. Better consult agent about CDR writing if his work experience doesn't match.
Apply together if she can, it'd save lots of troubles.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

*Anyone know why Immitracker is down?*

Hi guys,

The Immitracker website seems to be down 

and I wonder what happened to them. 

Anyone has an idea about what has happened to them?

Here is the link to the website:

https://myimmitracker.com/

Cheers


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

ChemEng11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The Immitracker website seems to be down
> 
> ...


They may not have paid the hosting operator for the renewal. Looks like it is Bluehost:clap2:.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*8 more days, folks...*


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> *8 more days, folks...*


Looks like non-pros having small heartbeats and pros having fast heartbeats.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Looks like non-pros having small heartbeats and pros having fast heartbeats.


Every heart will be waiting for the 11th day of this month with a hope :juggle:

I'm so tired now...


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Won't hurt keeping a "One and the same person" affidavit ready for variations of your name on any such documents you will be providing to attest your claims.


I have my father's name abbreviated in my birth certificate and college certificates unlike my passport and work letters where it is written fully. Do I need to worry about getting such an affidavit?
An example is illustrated below
My Name in Passport: Adam Ram Abdul Jain
My Name in Certificates: Adam Ram Abdul J


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> I have my father's name abbreviated in my birth certificate and college certificates unlike my passport and work letters where it is written fully. Do I need to worry about getting such an affidavit?
> An example is illustrated below
> My Name in Passport: Adam Ram Abdul Jain
> My Name in Certificates: Adam Ram Abdul J


It would be better if you have one ready to clarify any potential concerns about variations in name in supporting documents.


----------



## jawwadpatel89 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Really Confused & Stuck- Need Some Help*

I started working for a company On Oct 12, 2015, as Software Developer on 574 Research Visa but soon I changed the course and applied for 573 visas on 13th Nov 2015 and got the visa on 27 November 2015. During this time I was working 20 hours per week.

ACS Skill Assessment:

Says I am able to claim points from Oct 2015. My question is will immigration count my experience between Oct and until 27 Nov? Should I claim points? or Should I reassess my experience with new dates?

I am really confused, seniors please help.

Thanks


----------



## Ece47518 (Aug 22, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. Helping out a friend.
> 
> She is same as me on 221111 at 80 points for 189. She's looking at claiming 5 points for her husband. He graduated Bachelors in Civil Engineering but never took the board exam here, but has been working in construction. Will he get a positive assessment?
> 
> Also... with regards to dependents(husband and children)... do they need to apply together with the main applicant or they can just apply after the main applicant already has her PR visa?


1. It doesn't matter if he took the board exam or not. As long as his CDRs satisfy and cover all the necessary competencies stated in the MSA.

2. When i lodge my eoi, i declared that i have dependent, one over 18 (my husband) and one under 18 (our son)


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi all,

After receiving an invite is there any recommended forum to have a look at?

Does anyone have a tentative document checklist?

thanks!


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> Every heart will be waiting for the 11th day of this month with a hope :juggle:
> 
> I'm so tired now...


I was tired from almost one-year yar..


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After receiving an invite is there any recommended forum to have a look at?
> 
> ...


Go to the below thread.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

And if you want checklist then go to below website.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Experts,

I need ur attention.

I have submitted by eoi 189 on 27th Nov 2017 under engineer technologist with 70 pts. 
I got this job code as a fault of my episode and I did my assessment again.
I got positive outcome as a civil engineer today.
Can I edit my current eoi where date of effect is 27th Nov 2017?
Will it change my date of effect and cause any issues in future? Is it ethical to do so?
Pls help me in this.


----------



## Bella_Sea (May 25, 2018)

Hi all,

I submitted EOI on 31st August for ANZSCO: 224711 (Management Consultant). Submitted 189 with 75 points. Can I expect invite for September round or later?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I need ur attention.
> 
> ...


DoE changes if your points change.
Change of occupation should change your DoE too, I'm not too sure about it though.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

saifsd said:


> DoE changes if your points change.
> Change of occupation should change your DoE too, I'm not too sure about it though.


Pls help me in this. I have waited so long for this.  If anyone knows this for sure I can edit my eoi.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I need ur attention.
> 
> ...


You have to change your assessment date (also occupation code & EA assessment number) which will in turn change your doe, IMO

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You have to change your assessment date (also occupation code & EA assessment number) which will in turn change your doe, IMO
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Are u sure about this?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Are u sure about this?


Not sure as I have not done this but it should be like this. You have better chances anyway with civil engg. as it is non pro rata occupation and you are going to get it before the invite with 233914 even with today's eoi doe. I myself is an ET so things are not looking good for ET at the moment as ceilings also got reduced. And you also have better chances with civil engg. for state sponsorship 190 visa subclass
If I were in your place I would change Anzsco even if it changes doe.
Cheers man!!! 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks bro. But if anyone can guarant on this It is a big relief for me. I have an issue with my age too, so getting an invite asap is better for me


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Thanks bro. But if anyone can guarant on this It is a big relief for me. I have an issue with my age too, so getting an invite asap is better for me


I can understand your situation as you only have 28 days of backlogs with 70 pointers for 233914. When your age points will decreses?? If have around 6 months then surely go with civil even with changed doe as in the mean time you will get invite with non pro rata with 70 points as their backlogs are moving very fast while ET with 70 points may not have any chance before next year


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> I can understand your situation as you only have 28 days of backlogs with 70 pointers for 233914. When your age points will decreses?? If have around 6 months then surely go with civil even with changed doe as in the mean time you will get invite with non pro rata with 70 points as their backlogs are moving very fast while ET with 70 points may not have any chance before next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. Actually i cant predict about current system. May be they will avoid civil and issue for ET next round. My points reduce next year dec. I have time but Im fed up with this waiting nearly one year. My eoi expire next year may. Is there anybody who knows this for sure?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Thanks bro. Actually i cant predict about current system. May be they will avoid civil and issue for ET next round. My points reduce next year dec. I have time but Im fed up with this waiting nearly one year. My eoi expire next year may. Is there anybody who knows this for sure?


Why not make another eoi with today's doe with civil engg. using different identity (passport, Pan card, aadhar card) and with separate mail I'd?? 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

And yes we never know when this split b/w pro rata and non pro rata may change suddenly. It's so frustrating....

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Why not make another eoi with today's doe with civil engg. using different identity (passport, Pan card, aadhar card) and with separate mail I'd??
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yes bro. I will definitely create a new one. But if I change my job title for sure i know ill get an invite by September. that's my worry :'(


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> Yes bro. I will definitely create a new one. But if I change my job title for sure i know ill get an invite by September. that's my worry :'(


With old eoi doe (27/11/2017) and changed oocupation to civil (non pro) you will definitely get it.  Ask in other threads in this forum and take advise from senior members maybe they will be able to help you out.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Bella_Sea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted EOI on 31st August for ANZSCO: 224711 (Management Consultant). Submitted 189 with 75 points. Can I expect invite for September round or later?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I am sure next round you will get it. I am under the same occupation @ 70 points 5th june 2018 EOI doe. I am confident to get it by next round, unless things change drastically.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> With old eoi doe (27/11/2017) and changed oocupation to civil (non pro) you will definitely get it.  Ask in other threads in this forum and take advise from senior members maybe they will be able to help you out.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Experts,

I need ur attention.

I have submitted by eoi 189 on 27th Nov 2017 under engineer technologist with 70 pts. 
I got this job code as a fault of my episode and I did my assessment again.
I got positive outcome as a civil engineer today.
Can I edit my current eoi where date of effect is 27th Nov 2017?
Will it change my date of effect and cause any issues in future? Is it ethical to do so?
Pls help me in this.


anyone can help me in this?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> I was tired from almost one-year yar..


count me in for 1.5 years so far....:confused2:


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> count me in for 1.5 years so far....:confused2:


Experts,

In last round until which month civil engineers with 70 Marks got cleared?
Pls provide me an ans asap.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> count me in for 1.5 years so far....:confused2:


1.5 years here too..

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I need ur attention.
> 
> ...


IMO you should amend your EOI or withdraw and lodge a new one because the existing one is incorrect as you said, which in itself is wrong ethically and once your CO knows even if you get an invite, could be problems. You have a got a new assessment done because you knew the previous one was a mistake, so you have the answer yourself. Good luck!


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Experts,
> 
> I need ur attention.
> 
> ...


Why not create a new profile exactly the same as ur old profile and then after couple of days update the details with the information that you need to change to see if your DOE changes. That would give u clarity I believe.
If it does not change, u can update your old profile and withdraw the new one that u created else let the new profile stay.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi...Anyone seeing any chances for me getting invitation in 2018?

EOI-13 Dec 2017
Points-65
Anzco - 233311 (Electrical Engg)

As ISCAH is asking us no invite soon....or may be not in 2019 even, but I hope if no. of invites will remain 2000+ in next 3 or more rounds, it might get change....Any special comments from Senior members or researchers?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's tough, you should try to see if increasing your points is possible


amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi...Anyone seeing any chances for me getting invitation in 2018?
> 
> EOI-13 Dec 2017
> Points-65
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi...Anyone seeing any chances for me getting invitation in 2018?
> 
> EOI-13 Dec 2017
> Points-65
> ...


I am assuming your English language points are 10. If so then work on getting 20... This will definitely improve your chances.


----------



## y2j (Aug 2, 2016)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi...Anyone seeing any chances for me getting invitation in 2018?
> 
> EOI-13 Dec 2017
> Points-65
> ...


If you read their projections carefully it states for non pro rata, EOI submitted before 6 months not invited before July 2019. But you have submitted 9 months before. So its safe to assume you will have a chance if invites remain 2000+ in the coming months.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi...Anyone seeing any chances for me getting invitation in 2018?
> 
> EOI-13 Dec 2017
> Points-65
> ...


If you PTE points are 10, request you to increase it to 20, so that you will be 75 points.


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

I have a general question here:
How long it takes to get category 189, EOI invitation for Software Engineer with 65 points? 
How is year 2018 doing in this respect? 
And if improve the points to 75, how long will it take then?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sudipto25 said:


> I have a general question here:
> How long it takes to get category 189, EOI invitation for Software Engineer with 65 points?
> How is year 2018 doing in this respect?
> And if improve the points to 75, how long will it take then?


No chance at all with 65 points, sorry to disappoint you. With 75 points you have very good chance, should get invite within 2-4 rounds max..
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> No chance at all with 65 points, sorry to disappoint you. With 75 points you have very good chance, should get invite within 2-4 rounds max..
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi

Can anybody tell what are the chances of getting pre invite from NSW with 70 points for ANZ code 263311. PTE 70+ in each. DOE 09.02.18


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

I am not claiming points for my partner. Does she need to still take PTE/ielts to prove her functional english credentials?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> I am not claiming points for my partner. Does she need to still take PTE/ielts to prove her functional english credentials?



Ways to fulfill Functional English requirements https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx?modal=/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

The bar is low 4.5 in IELTS only.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> I am not claiming points for my partner. Does she need to still take PTE/ielts to prove her functional english credentials?


Yes, she has to, if you don't want to pay an additional amount of AUD 4885. You can confirm that from the below page.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/additional-costs.aspx

I think it's better to have her attempt PTE-A, and I hope she can easily score 30+ in all 4 modules of PTE-A, you can confirm that from the below page.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Hi
> Can anybody tell what are the chances of getting pre invite from NSW with 70 points for ANZ code 263311. PTE 70+ in each. DOE 09.02.18


Please work on improving your PTE (79+ in each), and you'll be in a much better shape and can get an invite as early as next invite, or the one in Oct.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

For spouse functional English, certificate issued by University 'medium certificate' will also work. The certificate states that the instruction of the graduate course or higher is in english.


mahboob757 said:


> Yes, she has to, if you don't want to pay an additional amount of AUD 4885. You can confirm that from the below page.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189/additional-costs.aspx
> 
> I think it's better to have her attempt PTE-A, and I hope she can easily score 30+ in all 4 modules of PTE-A, you can confirm that from the below page.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Is it compulsory for spouse to give English language test. If I am the primary applicant n I am not claiming any spouse points.


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> For spouse functional English, certificate issued by University 'medium certificate' will also work. The certificate states that the instruction of the graduate course or higher is in english.
> 
> 
> mahboob757 said:
> ...


Does the letter from university suffice?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> Does the letter from university suffice?


I hope so! Also, if she has the Medium of instruction specified as English on her Memo/mark sheet, I hope that suffices as well.

Gurus: Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> I hope so! Also, if she has the Medium of instruction specified as English on her Memo/mark sheet, I hope that suffices as well.
> 
> Gurus: Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Based on the advise from earlier applicationts, it is preferable to obtain a letter from the University specifying the medium of instruction. Here is a sample letter that I've requested my spouse's college/university to issue.

"To whom so ever it may concern

This is to certify that Ms.___, D/o ____ was a student of <college>, affiliated to <University> has studied Bachelor of <Relevant Degree> course during the academic year 20xx to 20xx and passed the examination in the year <month, yyyy> bearing Registration number: xxxxxx. It is further certified that the medium of instruction of the course was English.

This certificate is issued on her request"

The letter was issued on the University letterhead with relevant authority's signature.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*5 more days*


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> *5 more days*




Your post made my heart beat boosted by 10 bpm extra!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Your post made my heart beat boosted by 10 bpm extra!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


calm down mate, I'm going to do this for the next 5 days. I wish we'll see a rain of invites. :clap2:


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

farooq41 said:


> Does the letter from university suffice?


Please check with your university. Osmania University provides a medium certificate which my brother used it for UK hsmp program. I believe many work visas and migration programs ask for this document and our universities are providing it. It is a valid document for AU as well.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It will be a very interesting round to be honest, hopefully they will invite a lot.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



andreyx108b said:


> It will be a very interesting round to be honest, hopefully they will invite a lot.




I think so bro!! Dutton's DoHA gave 2490 in last round, so I hope new immigration minister will cross this numbers. Or else in worst case, 2490 can have chance to be continued as July was just of 1000 and September has to get that similar remaining share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I think so bro!! Dutton's DoHA gave 2490 in last round, so I hope new immigration minister will cross this numbers. Or else in worst case, 2490 can have chance to be continued as July was just of 1000 and September has to get that similar remaining share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is interesting bro, they said we will maintain it at steady levels right? Now what is that, if it is 2490 each months, its amazing. Lets all pray for that.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it is interesting bro, they said we will maintain it at steady levels right? Now what is that, if it is 2490 each months, its amazing. Lets all pray for that.




Their words always come with big controversies. It's their strategies to not to provide us proper explanations so that they can fool us. 
Now it will soon be decided that whether Scot Morrison will get my VOTE in future or not. If I don't get invitation in this round, Liberal will never get my VOTE 
Anyways My DOE is of 5th Aug Non pros 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> Please check with your university. Osmania University provides a medium certificate which my brother used it for UK hsmp program. I believe many work visas and migration programs ask for this document and our universities are providing it. It is a valid document for AU as well.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Interesting point, if a spouse has completed a 2 year full time masters degree in English Language...does she still require a medium certificate or a letter from college etc.?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

A lot of prayers for the above said round to happen.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

*Address different on the Passport*

Hi Guys,

A friend is pretty sure to get the invite in the next round for 2613 75 Points DOE 27th June. SO, started preparing all the documents.
1 point of concern is that on his passport the address is different (where he resided previously), but all other documents like Aadhaar, etc have the current address.
Is it necessary to get the address changed on the passport and if not then any additional docs would be required to prove the change of address??
Just concerned as the Passport Number is mentioned on the EOI - if we get the passport address changed would a new passport be issued , with a new number?? then how does it affect the passport in the EOI??
Please help to clear the confusion


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A friend is pretty sure to get the invite in the next round for 2613 75 Points DOE 27th June. SO, started preparing all the documents.
> 1 point of concern is that on his passport the address is different (where he resided previously), but all other documents like Aadhaar, etc have the current address.
> ...


Not a worry as you require only one address proof which could be any official ID.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Not a worry as you require only one address proof which could be any official ID.


Thanks saifsd for the clarification. So just to confirm it is immaterial if the Passport has a diff address than the other official ID proofs, correct?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Thanks saifsd for the clarification. So just to confirm it is immaterial if the Passport has a diff address than the other official ID proofs, correct?


IMO yes. I have a passport from my city of birth but living in another city for 15 yrs with my family and have all official ids at this address.


----------



## sen.harsha (Feb 1, 2018)

Anzco code 261313
My points break up -
Age - 30
English - 20 ( PTE- received score today)
Qualification - 15
Work Experience - 15
Spouse - 5

Will update my EOI today with 85 points. I am positive about getting invite in September round. What all things/docs I should start gathering? Please tell me steps I should follow?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sen.harsha said:


> Anzco code 261313
> My points break up -
> Age - 30
> English - 20 ( PTE- received score today)
> ...


I hope you have already referred to this checklist

Main Applicant:

 Passport/Identity documents
 ACS Skills Assessment Report
 PTE scorecard
 Birth Certificate
 Marriage Certificate
 Education qualification certificates and transcripts
 Employment reference letters (with Roles and Responsibilities)
 Police clearance certificate (from all relevant countries where you've stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years)
 Payslips, Bank statements, Tax statements(26AS), PF statements and any other employment evidence 

Partner:

 Passport/Identity documents
 Birth Certificate
 Marriage Certificate
 Education qualification certificates and transcripts
 Letter from college/university proving functional language requirement OR PTE score card
 Skills assessment report/Employment documents (since you are claiming for partner points)
 Police clearance certificate

May be not an exhaustive list, but if you haven't already spent time gathering the employment evidence documentation(payslips, tax statements etc..) or PCC - now is the time to arrange for them.

Good luck!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I hope you have already referred to this checklist
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 
> ...


And I think you should go ahead and schedule your medicals too using My health declarations


----------



## sen.harsha (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you so much for your detailed reply.

PCC I am applying for that, but I have doubt for medical, do you mean doing medical even before invite?


----------



## sen.harsha (Feb 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> ronniesg said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you have already referred to this checklist
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed reply.

PCC I am applying for that, but I have doubt for medical, do you mean doing medical even before invite?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sen.harsha said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed reply.
> 
> PCC I am applying for that, but I have doubt for medical, do you mean doing medical even before invite?


Yes, for 189 you can schedule them before you lodge your application.

"My Health Declarations*(MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations*before*lodging a visa application"

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I hope you have already referred to this checklist
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I'm hoping to receive an invite next week too. Luckily I already have most of those documents ready, just missing health check and PCC. I lived in Australia for 8 months in 2014, do I need a PCC from them?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> [*] Police clearance certificate (from all relevant countries where you've stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years)


Hey Ronnie, quick question regarding this, if you have lived elsewhere for the past 15 years or so, do you still need to get a police clearance from your home country? I've heard different views on this. Thanks.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey Ronnie, quick question regarding this, if you have lived elsewhere for the past 15 years or so, do you still need to get a police clearance from your home country? I've heard different views on this. Thanks.


You probably don't need it as per this link

"*When is a police certificate required?*

If in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, you may be asked to provide a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date."

But if I were you, I would still submit it as I think it's always better to have one from your home country.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> You probably don't need it as per this link
> 
> "*When is a police certificate required?*
> 
> ...



*Yes, I agree with this. There is no disadvantage of providing proof documents as much as you can. Applying for a PCC is not hard, at least you'll get a reference document of submitting your application and if the actual certificate takes longer to get to you, you still can submit your reference to the immi account.*


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Thanks for this. I'm hoping to receive an invite next week too. Luckily I already have most of those documents ready, just missing health check and PCC. I lived in Australia for 8 months in 2014, do I need a PCC from them?


No, I don't think it's required. Just read this specific part again from here

"If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate *because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years*, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available at the AFP National Police Checks page on the AFP website"

They probably won't issue you one even if you apply for it


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys my agency said don’t apply any pcc or medical unless invite comes. I was thinking am pretty sure next round I should get - except unfortunate circumstances 

Pls advise

It will take 1-2 week for Getting 3 pcc for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys what docs related to tax are required for submission - 2006 to2013.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys my agency said don’t apply any pcc or medical unless invite comes. I was thinking am pretty sure next round I should get - except unfortunate circumstances
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> ...


I suggest hang on till you get your invite. The way things are dynamic it's better to be on safe side.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys my agency said don’t apply any pcc or medical unless invite comes. I was thinking am pretty sure next round I should get - except unfortunate circumstances
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> ...


This is what the problem with consultants.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys my agency said don’t apply any pcc or medical unless invite comes. I was thinking am pretty sure next round I should get - except unfortunate circumstances
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> ...




There is no harm to make PCC and do medicals prior to invitation and it's having 1 yr expiry so, what's wrong with your agent. If he is having a doubt that you're not gonna get invited within a year, it's better not to do medicals and PCC at the moment. BUT you're pretty sure to get an invitation next round. Your agent must be from another planet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> No, I don't think it's required. Just read this specific part again from here
> 
> "If you are required to provide an Australian police clearance certificate *because you have spent more than 12 months in Australia within the last 10 years*, you must complete the Australian Federal Police (AFP) National Police Check application form which is available at the AFP National Police Checks page on the AFP website"
> 
> They probably won't issue you one even if you apply for it


Thanks, it is much less complicated if I only need to get one from Malaysia. My agent told me last year that I need to get Australian PCC but I suppose some policy changed or they were mistaken.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys my agency said don’t apply any pcc or medical unless invite comes. I was thinking am pretty sure next round I should get - except unfortunate circumstances
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> ...


It's just a matter of under 5 days...relax and take a chill pill, Australia is not going anywhere too far 

Question-My wife did her 2 years full time Masters in English, does she still require a university letter to prove functional English? 
(Goes without saying that all her previous education was english medium.)


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> It's just a matter of under 5 days...relax and take a chill pill, Australia is not going anywhere too far
> 
> Question-My wife did her 2 years full time Masters in English, does she still require a university letter to prove functional English?
> (Goes without saying that all her previous education was english medium.)


Yes, I think you should get that letter from University.

The official guidelines indicate that you need to prove the medium of instruction, not necessarily the subject of study (in your spouse's case - Masters in English)

"
 Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
 Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
 Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
 Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*4 more days, folks *


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys, when I click send scores in my account in Pearson, the results are sent easily to Engineers Australia, but when I am trying to send to DHA it is always showing errors. Any with the same experience?


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Guys! 

With 4 days left, any predictions? 
Occupation code 261311
Points 75
DOE 10th August

Regards,
Dna


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I don't know how many of us knows that it wasn't 60-40 split in last round. 
Total no. of invitations sent to Non pro rata was 1170. That is 47% of total 2490 invitations. 
It's not coincidence to have 70 points backlogs to reach 30 May. It seems like it is well planned one.

Funny thing is 1170 to non pro rata just moved backlogs 2 months and 3 weeks, where as 820 to non pros moved 3 months back in July. 
I don't know how things will be in 11 September round. But I would like to wish all the best to you all guys!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

dnalost said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> With 4 days left, any predictions?
> Occupation code 261311
> ...


Just noticed that Skillselect will be under maintenance tomorrow (possibly in preparation for that round on Monday  )

"Maintenance work is due to be carried out on SkillSelect on Friday, 07 September 2018 from 9:30am until 11:00am AEST. SkillSelect will be unavailable during this period. Apologies for any inconvenience caused."

I was hoping that they send similar number of invites as in last round, which means a movement of up to 2 months in EOI date (20th June to 20th August). So you may well get an invite if it happens. But a little skeptical now that they are changing something again in Skillselect


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*Work Experience Calculation*

Hi,

My ACS report says work experience is considered from April 2008.

From April 2008 till date I have 93 months of working. 2 years in between period 2008 to 2018 , I attended to university for a master's degree.

Will 3 more months of working give me 8 years (96 months) of experience thus giving me 5 more points?

OR

They calculate experience for 10 years starting 'current_month/10_years_back'. So now, it would start from Sept 2008. In this type of calculation I will NOT reach 8 years in 3 months.

How do they calculate work exp?

Cleo


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, when I click send scores in my account in Pearson, the results are sent easily to Engineers Australia, but when I am trying to send to DHA it is always showing errors. Any with the same experience?




I checked just now , it shows the same error. Reason could be in my case is I had ticked option whether I wanna send results to DHA or not while booking exam, and it's already sent the following day I got my results. So I don't think i can send same results again to DIBP so i got this error. Check yours whether it was already send before or not. 
Most of us already ticks that option to send results to DHA while booking test!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

cleojames10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS report says work experience is considered from April 2008.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I understand what you mean by that highlighted statement. But if ACS assessed your employment to be relevant 'after' April 2008 - then you should enter the relevant experience start date from 1st May 2008.

And even if you deduct a 2 year period from 1st May 2008 until today, you should easily get more than 8 yrs and 4 months of experience - which should give you the maximum experience points. So what's the issue here?


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Just submitted my EOI for 189

DOE: 6th September 2018 
Points: 70
Nominated Occupation: 263111 - Computer Network and System Engineer 

Any estimates for 189 invitation ?

Thanks !


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just submitted my EOI for 189
> 
> ...


This prediction from iscah says March 2019. But wait for couple of more rounds to see if the trend changes.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I checked just now , it shows the same error. Reason could be in my case is I had ticked option whether I wanna send results to DHA or not while booking exam, and it's already sent the following day I got my results. So I don't think i can send same results again to DIBP so i got this error. Check yours whether it was already send before or not.
> Most of us already ticks that option to send results to DHA while booking test!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The exact reason is that only.


----------



## pallavid (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi ,

Juz updated my EOI with below details

Development Programmer -261312

Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 15|Partner:5
EOI (190) NSW DOE: 6 Sept 2018 | 80+5 points
EOI (189) DOE : 6 September 2018 | 80 points


Any chances of invite in 11 September round?


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> I hope you have already referred to this checklist
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 
> ...


Is it mandatory to have a Birth Certificate? what are other alternatives, if any?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Gaurzilla said:


> Is it mandatory to have a Birth Certificate? what are other alternatives, if any?


 yes it is a required documents however many people have got their grants by using other alternatives like Class 10th/12th marksheets, passport, aadhar card etc.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, Me and my wife are getting 75 points account general code. I will complete 5 yrs experience in next 3 months and then we will have 80 points in accountant code.
> 
> I want to ask a trick question.
> 
> ...


Don't submit EOI with wrong info. Just submit it with 75 points, you can always update it after 3 months.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

pallavid said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Juz updated my EOI with below details
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, for sure! Congrats! Start gathering the paperwork.


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

Can anyone please advice Telecommunication Engineers fall in pro rata or non pro rata category?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Can anyone please advice Telecommunication Engineers fall in pro rata or non pro rata category?


Non pro rata. Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Is it safe to assume that 190 has a shorter processing time than 189(in terms of visa grant)?
Just based my assumption on the immitracker.


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Not sure if I understand what you mean by that highlighted statement. But if ACS assessed your employment to be relevant 'after' April 2008 - then you should enter the relevant experience start date from 1st May 2008.
> 
> And even if you deduct a 2 year period from 1st May 2008 until today, you should easily get more than 8 yrs and 4 months of experience - which should give you the maximum experience points. So what's the issue here?


I had seen mentioned that they take previous 10 years into consideration. So that would mean from Sept 2008 for this month. Thats what the highlighted bit meant.

But thanks, I think I understood what you meant. So if ACS says after April 2008, then they count my experience from May 2008. So with around 2 years 3-4 months of gap in between, I should reach 8 years in another 3 months. Again Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

How much time do we have to submit the police certificate once we get the ITA? I'm expecting an invite in the next round or the one after it. I live in US and have to apply for PCC at the Indian consulate. Problem here is that the consulate needs a valid Visa to issue PCC, but I'll be staying on an extended Visa after Oct 10(Visa extension applied but not approved yet). So I would like to know if there are any disadvantages in getting PCC much earlier than getting ITA.. Thanks in advance..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111
> 70 points
> 22nd Nov 2017
> 
> ...


Was there a specific reason for the VIC rejection?

Sending you best wishes for quick invite Abhijeet:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> How much time do we have to submit the police certificate once we get the ITA? I'm expecting an invite in the next round or the one after it. I live in US and have to apply for PCC at the Indian consulate. Problem here is that the consulate needs a valid Visa to issue PCC, but I'll be staying on an extended Visa after Oct 10(Visa extension applied but not approved yet). So I would like to know if there are any disadvantages in getting PCC much earlier than getting ITA.. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The PCC is valid for 12 months for visa purpose. If you think you might get an invite in next couple months, then I suppose its not a bad idea to get the PCC processed now. I am expecting an invite in the next round too and my PCC from the home country was made in Feb 2018. I plan to use that one for now.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> How much time do we have to submit the police certificate once we get the ITA? I'm expecting an invite in the next round or the one after it. I live in US and have to apply for PCC at the Indian consulate. Problem here is that the consulate needs a valid Visa to issue PCC, but I'll be staying on an extended Visa after Oct 10(Visa extension applied but not approved yet). So I would like to know if there are any disadvantages in getting PCC much earlier than getting ITA.. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


If you would be staying on expired I-94 awaiting approval, then it would be better to get it done with a valid petition instead.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello all, I was in USA for four years from 2007 to 2011 Feb. If I get an invitation now, do I need to submit the PCC from there also, as it falls under the 10 year period.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hello all, I was in USA for four years from 2007 to 2011 Feb. If I get an invitation now, do I need to submit the PCC from there also, as it falls under the 10 year period.


Yes

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all
Do we get email notifications once the EOI has been submitted? 

I submitted my eoi for 189 a month ago but haven't received any notifications. 

Thanks!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi all
> Do we get email notifications once the EOI has been submitted?
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 189 a month ago but haven't received any notifications.
> ...


I dont remember seeing any email notifications on EOI submission.

Just login to Skillselect and verify the submission status, Date of Effect etc..
You are good if it all looks fine.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't know how many of us knows that it wasn't 60-40 split in last round.
> Total no. of invitations sent to Non pro rata was 1170. That is 47% of total 2490 invitations.
> ...



Hi RamRam...

The 820 invites for 11th July cleared:

21 days @ 80 points and above
28 days @75 points
89 days @ 70 points

The 1170 invites for 11th August cleared:

31 days @80 points and above
31 days @75 points
85 days @70 points

Of the 820 invites in July, 572 were at 70 to move it the 89 days - so an average of 6.43 DOEs per day at 70 points for that period.

Of the 1170 invites in August, about 800 were at 70 to move it 85 days - so an average of 9.41 DOEs per day at 70 points for that period. 

So about 650 non-pro invites required to clear all June 70 pointers and about 950 to clear up to the end of June - so a nice round 1000 non pro invites should get to you - so a similar round to August should still get to you - good luck.

Regards

Tony


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> If you would be staying on expired I-94 awaiting approval, then it would be better to get it done with a valid petition instead.


Thank you.. do you know how many days max does the Dept of Home Affairs allow before which the PCC should be submitted(after the invite is issued)? Also, should I get the PCCs for my wife? She is included in the Skillselect profile but not as a points contributing partner


----------



## ajmax (Apr 3, 2017)

Guys any chance for accountants with 75 points in the September round??


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi RamRam...
> 
> The 820 invites for 11th July cleared:
> 
> ...


Hello tony, its avery detailed and precise informarion provided by you, by any chance you can shed some light on my case as my eio is expiring on 9 december can i expect an invite before that? My doe is 7 march 18 with 70 points for 189 and 70+5 for nsw.( which do not show any invite or nomination to mechanhcal engineers from last year except one case on immitarcker in feb.)

Also i have made an new eoi in august for 189 with same email(through agent) so having an extra eoi for future rounds after 9 december. Is it okay to have two eoi.
Thank you.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

smanikandan1987 said:


> Hi all
> Do we get email notifications once the EOI has been submitted?
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 189 a month ago but haven't received any notifications.
> ...


There is no email notification for EOI submission. However, if you go to the 'Correspondence' bar on SkillSelect, you'll see a list of "Department of Immigration and Border Protection Correspondence" at the bottom. There you can see the date corresponding to "your EPI has been submitted" and even view the pdf document attached that confirms the submission.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have launched an EOI a year back and i have overseas experience more than 8 years and 1 year + in Australia.

Recently I got an email saying that my point got changed and when I checked, it has reduced by 5 points. Also the reduction is in my overseas experience.

Could someone advice me what could be the reason for the point drop.

Software Engineer 261313
Age : 41 -> 15 points
English : 20 Points
Qualification : 15
Overseas EXP : 8+ years - should be 15 points but EOI is showing 10 Points
Aus Exp : 1 Year - 5 points
Partner : 5 points ( Mechanical engineer)

Total should be 75 but it is only 70 due to detection


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have launched an EOI a year back and i have overseas experience more than 8 years and 1 year + in Australia.
> 
> ...


That 8+ years overseas experience must be within last 10 years. I suppose your overseas exp was beyond that period so 5 points got deducted.
Suggest you to make a new eoi as it has a expiry of 2 years so it becomes a liability.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*Gaining 5 Points*

I lodged my EOI in Nov 2017 with 70 points, still NOT among the chosen. In December 2018, I will gain 5 more points as I will cross 8 years work experience as per my ACS report.

1. So do I have to update my EOI? 
2. Once I get the 15 points in December 2018, does my EOI lodge date change from Nov 2017 to Dec 2018?

Cleo


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

*Work experience points*

Hi All,

I was expecting point increase on 5th Sep but my agents say they haven't received any email for the same yet.

According to Acs they have considered my experience after Aug 2013 so by Sep 2018 I have more than 5 years of experience and I should be getting 10 points for experience instead of 5. But the same hasn't reflected in my EOI.

Has someone faced a similar issue? 
Is there any contact details where I can drop this query? 


Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

cleojames10 said:


> I lodged my EOI in Nov 2017 with 70 points, still NOT among the chosen. In December 2018, I will gain 5 more points as I will cross 8 years work experience as per my ACS report.
> 
> 1. So do I have to update my EOI?
> 2. Once I get the 15 points in December 2018, does my EOI lodge date change from Nov 2017 to Dec 2018?
> ...


If your experience that is going to increase and fetch you extra points is from your current company and you have leave the employment TO date open (and it was covered during ACS assessment, at least some portion of it) then no need of manual intervention as eoi will automatically increase your points. You just need to submit a new reference/roles and responsibilities letter to cover up whole period for which you are claiming points.

And yes your eoi doe will change as points total are going to be changes.
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you so much! Helps and clears a lot of uncertainty!


----------



## simarjeet8567 (Nov 15, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Non pro rata. Cheers!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Can anyone please let me know who is preferred first "pro rata applicant" or "non pro rata applicant"?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi RamRam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the detail explanation Tony. 

It's surprising to see getting average value increased from 6.43 to 9.41 in August. I hope this average is less for September month.

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

akhaliac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was expecting point increase on 5th Sep but my agents say they haven't received any email for the same yet.
> 
> ...


Did you leave the 'to' field open in your eoi for continued employment in the same company, if not please update your eoi and see if it works. Good luck.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

simarjeet8567 said:


> Can anyone please let me know who is preferred first "pro rata applicant" or "non pro rata applicant"?


It's good to be a non pro rata as you get invite within 2-4 rounds with 70 points in current scenario while with pro rata people are waiting from around one year and yet there is no certainty that they will get invite before their eoi expire (situation is far worse for accountants and auditors). In July round split b/w both type of occupations was 80:20 in favour of non pro rata and in July it was near 50:50 (as analyzed by someone in this forum).
However this setting of split may change anytime but still it's far better if your occupation is non pro rata.
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi RamRam...
> 
> The 820 invites for 11th July cleared:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

Thx for the info

Just wondering where is the number 1170 came from


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Tony

What about pro rate....will they continue with same invite/split in the next round's?





Welshtone said:


> Hi RamRam...
> 
> The 820 invites for 11th July cleared:
> 
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Thx for the info
> 
> Just wondering where is the number 1170 came from


Hi

2490 total invites, 1320 went to pro ratas so 1170 went to non pro ratas

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Balthiru said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> What about pro rate....will they continue with same invite/split in the next round's?


Hi Balthiru

the first round in July they were 18% in August they were 53% - 43% over the two rounds. 

Who knows ? Maybe the 180 was a mistake and they then set for a total of 1500 over 2 months meaning 750 is planned for September. So a 2000 round for September could be 750 - 1250 split - that would have the pro ratas closer to 40% than the non-pros

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was expecting point increase on 5th Sep but my agents say they haven't received any email for the same yet.
> 
> ...


Always better to lodge new EOI at the higher points to re-set the 2 year life span of the EOI. Your agent may not have kept the current job date open so the current EOI would not automatically update by 5 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

cleojames10 said:


> I lodged my EOI in Nov 2017 with 70 points, still NOT among the chosen. In December 2018, I will gain 5 more points as I will cross 8 years work experience as per my ACS report.
> 
> 1. So do I have to update my EOI?
> 2. Once I get the 15 points in December 2018, does my EOI lodge date change from Nov 2017 to Dec 2018?
> ...


Hi

If the current job date was left open, it should update the extra and re-set with DOE in December 2018 at the 75 point level.

There is no advantage in updating existing EOIs with more points - you should always lodge new EOI at the higher points level so it has a nee 2 years validity. If your current EOI updates to 75 points, or you update in manually, it will only have less than 12 months validity left - that should be plenty but don't take the chance.

Regards

Tony


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello Members,

I'm expecting an invite next round. However, I want some serious advice from you all. Here is my situation.

My wife and I have been living apart more than 20 months now. Neither of us has filed for divorce yet. In fact, I've been trying to win her back all these months. I've kept my status as MARRIED on EOI and added her as migrating with me. When I spoke with her about immigrating with me (or at least apply with me), she has refused to comment (rather in an anger she said she doesn't want to come over). If I keep my EOI as MARRIED, I need to provide her PCC & Medicals. I can apply for her Medicals, but she'll not comply. I can't apply for her PCC on her behalf (It's not allowed legally without her consent).

If I update my EOI as SEPARATED, then I think all I need is to provide a statutory declaration and CO might not ask for more documentation. However, I fear that might jeopardize her chance in the future and unnecessarily complicate things (I don't want to pay AUD 7000 and years of waiting for her to be with me permanently).

It is a life-defining moment and I don't want her to take the decision in anger. I ideally want her to apply and immigrate with me, but it is unlikely to happen given the situation. I possibly have 8-9 months before a decision can be made on my case when I launch the application.

I want to keep her PR/immigration option open but at the same time, I don't want to get stuck on my application just because she is refusing to provide her documents.

Could anyone please advice me how do I achieve this?

Any advice before 10th Sep 2018 AEDT would be really helpful as I'd get a chance to update my EOI.

Thanks,
rainy


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rainy said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I'm expecting an invite next round. However, I want some serious advice from you all. Here is my situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Rainy

Apply as married (which you legally are) and put her in as your non-migrating partner. Medicals and PCC are now not automatically required for non-migrating family members. You have until your visa grant to add her as your migrating partner or, if the case officer decides to request health and/or character clearances, until then to add her. Do not add her at any time if you are not genuinely in an ongoing relationship - better to risk the $7,000 partner application fee if you do get back in the future than lying in your application and risking your own visa.

Regards


Tony


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rainy
> 
> Apply as married (which you legally are) and put her in as your non-migrating partner. Medicals and PCC are now not automatically required for non-migrating family members. You have until your visa grant to add her as your migrating partner or, if the case officer decides to request health and/or character clearances, until then to add her. Do not add her at any time if you are not genuinely in an ongoing relationship - better to risk the $7,000 partner application fee if you do get back in the future than lying in your application and risking your own visa.
> 
> ...


Tony, In this case would a Marriage Certificate be required?


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rainy
> 
> Apply as married (which you legally are) and put her in as your non-migrating partner. Medicals and PCC are now not automatically required for non-migrating family members. You have until your visa grant to add her as your migrating partner or, if the case officer decides to request health and/or character clearances, until then to add her. Do not add her at any time if you are not genuinely in an ongoing relationship - better to risk the $7,000 partner application fee if you do get back in the future than lying in your application and risking your own visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks Welshtone/Tony for your quick response. Yes, I understand the legal implications hence the dilemma.

I was confused because link wwwDOThomeaffairsDOTgovDOTau / visas / supporting / Pages / skilled / documents-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx clearly states "character documents, if applicable" (PCC) and this one wwwDOThomeaffairsDOTgovDOTau / trav / visa / heal / meeting-the-health-requirement / health-examinations about "All applicants for permanent and provisional visas including the *main applicant, spouse *and any members of the family unit must be assessed against the health requirement. *In addition, in certain circumstances, family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) will be assessed against the health requirement.*".

If what you are saying is true then it relieves a bit of pressure off me. 

So if and when the case officer requests medicals & PCC (assuming he/she would, as I'd not mention anywhere about us living apart), I guess I have 28 days to provide them. Do I attach statutory declaration then (if she still refuses to honour my request)? Or if she agrees, 28 would not be sufficient for me to provide PCC from multiple countries. What should be the right thing to do?

Sorry for the follow-up questions, but just want to be clear on my side.

Thanks Again,
Rainy


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



Welshtone said:


> Hi Balthiru
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woow what a logic mate. I was wondering about how come 2490 sent for AUGUST and you logic about 1500 for 2 months is exactly correct.

But now thing is, what's the proportion they have set up for Pro rata for September. If it is once 750 for 2000 rounds, I bet 70 points non pros backlogs will almost clear off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*3 more days, folks *


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

derik2020 said:


> *3 more days, folks *


You don't forget to mention everyday.. technically 3 days 3 hours and 18 mins..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You don't forget to mention everyday.. technically 3 days 3 hours and 18 mins..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


yeah mate, this round is so important. I have been waiting for this for 1 n half years now...


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Woow what a logic mate. I was wondering about how come 2490 sent for AUGUST and you logic about 1500 for 2 months is exactly correct.
> 
> But now thing is, what's the proportion they have set up for Pro rata for September. If it is once 750 for 2000 rounds, I bet 70 points non pros backlogs will almost clear off!!
> 
> ...


As a 3/8/2018 NoPro 70 pointer, I hope you are right mate
but Iscah's prediction always worries me :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

derik2020 said:


> yeah mate, this round is so important. I have been waiting for this for 1 n half years now...


What's your signature?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> As a 3/8/2018 NoPro 70 pointer, I hope you are right mate
> 
> but Iscah's prediction always worries me :fingerscrossed:




I am of 5th Aug , non pro rata bro!! Tony's calculations made me Happy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Balthiru
> 
> the first round in July they were 18% in August they were 53% - 43% over the two rounds.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, what would be expected split b/w non pros and pros occupations over the whole year period??
Any assumptions??

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mrk_aussie said:


> Thank you.. do you know how many days max does the Dept of Home Affairs allow before which the PCC should be submitted(after the invite is issued)? Also, should I get the PCCs for my wife? She is included in the Skillselect profile but not as a points contributing partner


You have 60 days to lodge a visa, you can initiate a PCC once you receive an invite or before if you anticipate an invite in the upcoming round.

You will need PCC for your wife as well.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> What's your signature?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


75 - 261312 - 11 Aug 2018 :juggle:


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

September 11 round going to be huge. It going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000. 


NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70. 


Good luck everyone !


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> September 11 round going to be huge. It going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> 
> 
> NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70.
> ...


What's the source, buddy


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > September 11 round going to be huge. It going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> ...


You will know soon !!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

James018 said:


> September 11 round going to be huge. It going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> 
> 
> NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70.
> ...


If this happens then ONLY the September round will be huge. 

I would advise you to not post if you can't reveal the source and specially if its not reliable. 

Don't want people to hope and then get disheartened unnecessarily.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

qazx said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > September 11 round going to be huge. It going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> ...


 2016/17 September round had 4200 invites 2017/18 round had 3500 invites. & 2018/19 round going to have similar trend as well. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

James018 said:


> 2016/17 September round had 4200 invites 2017/18 round had 3500 invites. & 2018/19 round going to have similar trend as well. Hope this clarifies.


I dont think this is true:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@joygeorge figures are true,, 
You can visit the website to check here 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx Highest round in september for 2017/18

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-7-june-2017
Second highest for 2016/17 first highest was march 2017

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx

Highest for september for 2015/16


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-5-june-2015-round-results.aspx

Highest for september in 2014/15 

every year is different so you never know wats going to happen on 11 september 2018 
but yes september round was the biggest in 2016, 2015, 2014 and second highest in 2017

Cheers


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

3 more days to go...


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks Tony. My agent later confirmed that the points have got updated.


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

What are the chances of getting invite for

263111 
Points = 75(189) 
DOE = 8/SEP/2018


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please let me know if I update my marital status which has changed due to circumstances, is it going to change DOE of my EOI. I am expecting invite this september 11.

Cheers,


----------



## gsbala (Sep 7, 2018)

*Preferred ANZSCO code for getting Invite soon*

Hi All,
I am new to this forum , just requesting you all to suggest on which ANZSCO code are preferred to get early invite soon after submission of EOI for 70/75 points.
I have:
Age – 25 points
Education – 15 points 
English – 10 points
Outside Aus Experience – 15 points (subject to ACS assessment, but mostly i will get)
Aus Work exp - 5 points
As of now Total=70 points , state Sponsorship (if i get) will make it 75.

Though my profile matches few of the ACS skill codes and Engineering Aus skills, am planning for ACS assessment against 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer) which is the closest match.

Any suggestions for this skill code or any other skill code which may be preferred at this moment so to get Invite soon after EOI for 70 or 75 points?

Thanks a lot for your kind suggestions and support in advance.
Regards,
Bala


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please let me know if I update my marital status which has changed due to circumstances, is it going to change DOE of my EOI. I am expecting invite this september 11.
> 
> Cheers,


If you are not claiming for partner points, and if the overall points doesn't change the DOE should remain the same.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Adil Ibrahim said:


> What are the chances of getting invite for
> 
> 263111
> Points = 75(189)
> DOE = 8/SEP/2018


Hopefully, you'll get it in the next round, this Sept 11th.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*70 points Pro Rata*

Hi Tony,

Regarding the invitation round of 11th September 2018, do you reckon I have a chance to get invited with this details according to your calculation:
ANZSCO: 263111
189: 70
190: 70(+5)
DOE: 8/11/2017.

Apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi tony

With the ceiling of 700

Do you think i ll ever stand any chance

29 Nov 17
70 points
Engineering technologist


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

gsbala said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum , just requesting you all to suggest on which ANZSCO code are preferred to get early invite soon after submission of EOI for 70/75 points.
> I have:
> Age – 25 points
> ...


======================================

Computer Network Engineer is a Pro-rata occupation and in demand in states like NSW. Stick to it if that's your actual occupation. 

I would suggest not to manipulate the ANZCO code just to get an early invite. Rather, try to get a Superior score in PTE which would shoot your points to 80 (SC189) and 85 for State sponsorship.
Just in case if ACS deducts more than 2 years from your Total work exp, you'll still have 75 point for 189 which should get you an invitation in the next 2 rounds max.

With the current score of 70 points for 2631 job code, you might have to wait up to 6 months for an invitation. 

Regards,
Yogjeet


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi

I'm expecting an invitation on 11th for 261313 with DOE 27/06/18.

I'm confused about My Health Declaration. What are my options of doing medical check ups after lodging visa? What is the best option as I'm just 2 days away from a invite hopefully.

Pls advice.
Thanks!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Tony, In this case would a Marriage Certificate be required?


Hi

Not unless requested by the case officer

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rainy said:


> Thanks Welshtone/Tony for your quick response. Yes, I understand the legal implications hence the dilemma.
> 
> I was confused because link wwwDOThomeaffairsDOTgovDOTau / visas / supporting / Pages / skilled / documents-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx clearly states "character documents, if applicable" (PCC) and this one wwwDOThomeaffairsDOTgovDOTau / trav / visa / heal / meeting-the-health-requirement / health-examinations about "All applicants for permanent and provisional visas including the *main applicant, spouse *and any members of the family unit must be assessed against the health requirement. *In addition, in certain circumstances, family members who are not applying for the visa (non-migrating family members) will be assessed against the health requirement.*".
> 
> ...


Hi

The 28 day time frame would be for you to evidence that the PCC had been applied for - they then have to wait reasonable period in addition to 28 days - this is only for Health and Character clearances (3rd party documents/information)

Regards

Tony


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*2 more days, folks *


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi Tony, what would be expected split b/w non pros and pros occupations over the whole year period??
> Any assumptions??
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Immigration advised it would be 60 - 40 in favour of pro rata - but the two results so far are not reflecting this - FWIW, I think it will continue about 50 - 50

But don't tell Ramram.. Ramram.. wants me to say 60 - 40 in favour of non-pros

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Regarding the invitation round of 11th September 2018, do you reckon I have a chance to get invited with this details according to your calculation:
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ...


Hi

with the huge increase in ceiling, 70 points is back in play for your occupation. Last month cleared 1 month of 80 and above plus 3 months of 75 and just reached the front of the 70 point queue for 30th October 2017. A similar number of invites for 11th September only has to clear 1 month of 80 and above and 1 month of 75. So it should get to your EOI Monday Night.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

13akber said:


> Hi tony
> 
> With the ceiling of 700
> 
> ...


Hi

It is hard to say - similar numbers to last month should see the 75 point DOE moving 5 or 6 weeks, getting closer to the front of the 70 point queue of late October 2017, but if it does get to the 70 point queue, any progress through November 2017 will be very slow - so I cannot see you getting invited this year, to be honest

Regards

Tony


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Tony
I applied with 70 points for code 254499 registered nurse nec with eoi doe 21/8/18. Do you reckon I will get the invite in this round? 
Regards


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



Welshtone said:


> Immigration advised it would be 60 - 40 in favour of pro rata - but the two results so far are not reflecting this - FWIW, I think it will continue about 50 - 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It has been a long journey of 1 and half yr after submission of first EOI, so I would definitely want you to say 60-40 favouring non pros hehe. I just want invitation, no matter from any split
God bless your bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> It is hard to say - similar numbers to last month should see the 75 point DOE moving 5 or 6 weeks, getting closer to the front of the 70 point queue of late October 2017, but if it does get to the 70 point queue, any progress through November 2017 will be very slow - so I cannot see you getting invited this year, to be honest
> 
> ...


Hi Tony.. similarly what do u expect to happen with 2334 electronics as ceiling is reduced to 300

I have 65 points... I am working towards spouse points to take my score to 75, for the nsw 190 since spouse occupation is in different sol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The 28 day time frame would be for you to evidence that the PCC had been applied for - they then have to wait reasonable period in addition to 28 days - this is only for Health and Character clearances (3rd party documents/information)
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony,

So what should I provide if the case officer still asks for medicals/PCC and my wife refuses to provide any of those (assuming she won't even provide written statement of not providing docs)? What are my options?

Thanks again,
Rainy


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

will it be a problem that the reference letter says me as en electrical engineer and my skill assessment is as engineering technologist?


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi,

Should the docs for visa be colour scan of the original or colour scan of the attested copy? Also is Birth Certificate mandatory? Is Passport not sufficient as a valid proof for date of birth


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> will it be a problem that the reference letter says me as en electrical engineer and my skill assessment is as engineering technologist?


Do not worry JG, nobody assessed as an ET have their designation mentioned as engineering technologist. It's just that due to some issues like, minor problem in cdrs, degree duration (3 years btech degree for diploma guys), salary, or exp is slightly different with degree (say degree is mechanical but work exp is civil) they assessed us as an ET.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Do not worry JG, nobody assessed as an ET have their designation mentioned as engineering technologist. It's just that due to some issues like, minor problem in cdrs, degree duration (3 years btech degree for diploma guys), salary, or exp is slightly different with degree (say degree is mechanical but work exp is civil) they assessed us as an ET.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


So it is fine thanks dear.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys a quick question - 

I know ACS deducts standard 2 years from your work experience.
Just wanted to check if it is the same for Accountants as well? 
Does the accountants assessing authority also deducts some years from your total experience?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

jsh5323959 said:


> As a 3/8/2018 NoPro 70 pointer, I hope you are right mate
> but Iscah's prediction always worries me :fingerscrossed:


Iscah plays safe.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Non-Pro Electrical Engineering:

Hi Tony,

As per last 2 rounds, Electrical Engineers have invited 116 (48+68), and DOE 29 May with 70 point invited in last round...

Could you please, light on-

-How many estimated 70 pointers still left
-Is there any chance to drop it down to 65 point in this FY.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> with the huge increase in ceiling, 70 points is back in play for your occupation. Last month cleared 1 month of 80 and above plus 3 months of 75 and just reached the front of the 70 point queue for 30th October 2017. A similar number of invites for 11th September only has to clear 1 month of 80 and above and 1 month of 75. So it should get to your EOI Monday Night.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thank you very much for replying and providing your analysis. I genuinely appreciate your help.

Regards,

hakim92


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> with the huge increase in ceiling, 70 points is back in play for your occupation. Last month cleared 1 month of 80 and above plus 3 months of 75 and just reached the front of the 70 point queue for 30th October 2017. A similar number of invites for 11th September only has to clear 1 month of 80 and above and 1 month of 75. So it should get to your EOI Monday Night.
> 
> ...



Hi TONY,

When do u expect 65 pointers start getting invites? As iscah, no invites before July 2019.

DOE - 13 Dec 2017
Points - 65
ANZCO - 233311 (ELECTRICAL ENGG)


----------



## gsbala (Sep 7, 2018)

yogjeet1984 said:


> ======================================
> 
> Computer Network Engineer is a Pro-rata occupation and in demand in states like NSW. Stick to it if that's your actual occupation.
> 
> ...




Hi Yogjeet,
Thanks for kind advice. Sure, i will give it a try and see.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Guys a quick question -
> 
> I know ACS deducts standard 2 years from your work experience.
> Just wanted to check if it is the same for Accountants as well?
> Does the accountants assessing authority also deducts some years from your total experience?


Guys, please suggest


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Guys a quick question -
> 
> I know ACS deducts standard 2 years from your work experience.
> Just wanted to check if it is the same for Accountants as well?
> Does the accountants assessing authority also deducts some years from your total experience?


Got it done for auditor. No deductions. Accountants would be similar. I would not expect any deduction. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

anujmundra said:


> Got it done for auditor. No deductions. Accountants would be similar. I would not expect any deduction.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yup, should be same. Thanks anujmundra


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should the docs for visa be colour scan of the original or colour scan of the attested copy? Also is Birth Certificate mandatory? Is Passport not sufficient as a valid proof for date of birth


Experienced fellow members, 

Need your suggestion. Very confused


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

I think Mechanical, Industrial and production engineers 70 pointers will move forward maybe 1 month this round. Probably clearing December 2017. There is already huge backlog of 70 pointers for this occupation.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Is diabetes a reason for visa rejection? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

farooq41 said:


> Experienced fellow members,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Very confused


While I didn't see this note in 189 document checklist, here is what 190 checklist says

"You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount"

And I've read elsewhere on this forum that you can submit 'certified copies of the originals' in case you only have b&w copies of the documents.


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> While I didn't see this note in 189 document checklist, here is what 190 checklist says
> 
> "You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount"
> 
> And I've read elsewhere on this forum that you can submit 'certified copies of the originals' in case you only have b&w copies of the documents.


_Scanning and attaching documents
You will need to correctly scan your documents so you can attach them to your online application:

Scan each document separately and include both sides.
If the original document is in colour, scan the document in colour.
Ensure you save each document using the correct file size and type requirements (see below for more detail)._


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, 

1) Please share the list of medical test conducted
2) Can we get the medical done at any hospital?
3) Do we get to see the medical report or it is directly sent by the hospital to the DHA ?


Regards,
Mansi


Regards,
Mansi


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Is diabetes a reason for visa rejection?


Not necessarily. It depends on how it is being managed. 
https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.exp...tes-health-check-up-visa-rejection.html?amp=1


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*1 more day to go, folks *


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> *1 more day to go, folks *




Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, what are the chances of anzsco code:261313 (software engineer) with 70 points and DoE: 21/02/2018



Thanks.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Guys, what are the chances of anzsco code:261313 (software engineer) with 70 points and DoE: 21/02/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It will be tough with 70 pts.
This estimate rules out an invite before Jul 2019.
http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-may-receive-189-invitation/

You should try to improve that score to 75 to have a chance this year.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't believe on iscah estimates. See the ceiling has increased from 5000 to 7000.

Additionally last invite was 500+ and tomorrow will be big bang.

Iscah plays safe so don't believe


deepak21 said:


> Hi Guys, what are the chances of anzsco code:261313 (software engineer) with 70 points and DoE: 21/02/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi Tony
> I applied with 70 points for code 254499 registered nurse nec with eoi doe 21/8/18. Do you reckon I will get the invite in this round?
> Regards


Hi

If there is another 1170 invites for non-pros than it should get very close to you tomorrow night

Regards

Tony


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

deepak21 said:


> Hi Guys, what are the chances of anzsco code:261313 (software engineer) with 70 points and DoE: 21/02/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Try 190 NSW with a EOI for NSW only

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Hi Tony.. similarly what do u expect to happen with 2334 electronics as ceiling is reduced to 300
> 
> I have 65 points... I am working towards spouse points to take my score to 75, for the nsw 190 since spouse occupation is in different sol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


with 300 ceiling, 70 points looks dead in the water for 189 invites - 75 for 190 NSW may have some chance

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rainy said:


> Thank you Tony,
> 
> So what should I provide if the case officer still asks for medicals/PCC and my wife refuses to provide any of those (assuming she won't even provide written statement of not providing docs)? What are my options?
> 
> ...


Then you have to explain the truth to them - whatever the truth is. If you advise that you are separated but hope to reconcile one day, they may or may not insist on health and character clearances 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Non-Pro Electrical Engineering:
> 
> Hi Tony,
> 
> ...


Hi

The individual ceiling and invites for your occupation mean absolutely nothing. As a non pro-rata occupation, you are not distinguished from any of the other 64 Non-Pro Rata occupations. So all the 65 Non-pro rata Occupational groups were invited down to 70 points with DOE up to 30th May 2018. 

If the level of invites for non-pros keeps going, there could be some 65 point invites to non pro EOIs lodged from 7th December 2017 - which is the top of the 65 point queue for electrical Engineers and other non pro occupations

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Hi TONY,
> 
> When do u expect 65 pointers start getting invites? As iscah, no invites before July 2019.
> 
> ...


It depends on the number of invites for non-pros each month - if it stays at or around 1170 for this month and next month, then we will start getting 65 point invitations on 11th October - I presume the ISCAH predictions are not based on rounds of 1170 for non pros ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

I got an email that my EOI got updated and I see that my experience points got increased. In my ACS, my experience is counted from 1st Aug 2010 and when I lodged EOI (189) it counted 10 points and now it is 15 points.
Does that mean that EOI has automatically detected my experience and counted points accordingly ? Please suggest as now my date of effect has also changed to 17th Aug.
I submitted EOI on 16/05/2018 and I got ACS on 26/03/2018.
Now as per the latest change the date of effect is showing is of today i.e. 17th Aug 2018.

As per my ACS, my job is counted from 1st Aug 2010. Currently I am working in the same job for which I submitted role letter and showed it as my latest company.

Issue is - I am about to leave my current company and will join new company from October’2018. So should I update my EOI with new company name as well ?
Will that affect my current points ?

Now with updated points, I have total 75 points (189).

Please Suggest


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Experts,

Below is point break-up and I request you to suggest that if I can expect invite in 189 OR I should file another EOI for 190 (NSW) ?

Code 261312 | Developer
Age 30 | Degree 15 | PTE-A 10 | Experience 15 | Partner 5 | Total 75 Points


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Non-Pro Electrical Engineering:
> ...


Thank you Tony for your valuable feedback. Probable I am only the unlucky guy in Electrical Engineering who submitted EOI with 65 in October, 2017 and didn't get any invitation....all 65 pointers in my occupation cleared last year before sudden drop the invitation number 300/round when the cut-off went higher...


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

The 10 invites send out in 489 is that pertaining to relative sponsor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am aware that I have already asked the same question quite a few times on this forum and hence my apologies but as we move closer to the 9/11 round, once again wanted to know if I can be hopeful of an invite? I lodged my EOI on July 21st for 261313 (Software engineer) with 75 points. Would I get an invite on 09/11 or would I have to wait?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> The 10 invites send out in 489 is that pertaining to relative sponsor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, to non-pros - and those 10 invited either also got a 189 invite the same round, or will get one tomorrow night

Regards

Tony


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes, expect an Invite on 11 September, as my EOI date is 31st July same code same points. We both will get an invite.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> I am aware that I have already asked the same question quite a few times on this forum and hence my apologies but as we move closer to the 9/11 round, once again wanted to know if I can be hopeful of an invite? I lodged my EOI on July 21st for 261313 (Software engineer) with 75 points. Would I get an invite on 09/11 or would I have to wait?


Yes, expect an Invite on 11 September, as my EOI date is 31st July same code same points. We both will get an invite.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Yes, expect an Invite on 11 September, as my EOI date is 31st July same code same points. We both will get an invite.


Thanks Dhruv, let us hope for the best. Good luck.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Guys what about 233512? I know all 75s were cleared up to 11th August and mine is 75 points DOE 13th August! Hope DHA keeps the rules same as August for this round.


----------



## BobNMauk (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello All,

My 189 application is as follows:

221111 - Accountant General
Age Points - 25
General Education - 15
English Language - 20 (IELTS)
Occupation Experience - 15

Total 75 points

EOI submitted 30th August 2018


My Question is, is there anyway I can increase my points as by the looks of ISCAH I will not be granted an invitation until July 2019.

My preferred location is Melbourne (Vic) can I still apply for a 190 visa for VIC under the 221111 code?

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

BobNMauk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My 189 application is as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes, you can in parallel apply for 190 too. First, check whether 221111 is available under state occupation list of VIC in their livemelbourne site. If it is available, create a new EOI, select 190 visa and choose VIC as the only state preferred.


----------



## BobNMauk (Feb 23, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Yes, you can in parallel apply for 190 too. First, check whether 221111 is available under state occupation list of VIC in their livemelbourne site. If it is available, create a new EOI, select 190 visa and choose VIC as the only state preferred.


Thanks csdhan, unfortunately it is not on the state sponsored list so any tips on increasing my 189 score??


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

BobNMauk said:


> Thanks csdhan, unfortunately it is not on the state sponsored list so any tips on increasing my 189 score??


Sorry, I can't see any, maybe NAATI if you know any of their community languages. But look for any other state which has your occupation because with 20 in English you have better chance at states with 190 than 189, maybe stay for 2 years in that state and move to Melbourne later?

Partner points is another way to get 5 more. See if you qualify for that.


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

When does the invitation round takes place ... 10 th or 11th?


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys I have launched my Eoi on 25th August with 70 points for ICT security specialist...any predictions!!! I am bit worried I have got only 8 months of visa..

Thanks.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Muthu pillai said:


> Hi guys I have launched my Eoi on 25th August with 70 points for ICT security specialist...any predictions!!! I am bit worried I have got only 8 months of visa..
> 
> Thanks.


Yours is a non pro-rata occupation so you should get an invite in the next couple of rounds if the number of invites continues to be high. Otherwise it could take 3 or 4 but in any case by the end of the year. 
If you don't get invited this round you could consider applying for 190 with NSW state sponsorship. ICT security applicants are in high demand so you could get invited pretty quickly.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Muthu pillai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I have launched my Eoi on 25th August with 70 points for ICT security specialist...any predictions!!! I am bit worried I have got only 8 months of visa..
> ...


Thanks kiwi fruit. Yes I have applied 190 for nsw too.


----------



## b_andre (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Long term reader here.

I want to get some help on estimate for invitation. Here are my details:

EOI (189) : 5th September 2018
Occupation: 263111 
Total points: 70

I did my own estimates but I’m not sure if this is the correct way to do it.

Since a lot of people here said not to trust iscah estimates, I only rely on information from myimmitracker and there’s not much people on the queue that has equal or higher points and occupation as me.

Looking at the total amount of invitation issued so far and the occupation ceiling for 263111, around 200 invitations could be issued every invitation round for 263111. So I could be invited in the next 2-3 months ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

jtech said:


> When does the invitation round takes place ... 10 th or 11th?


On the 11th, usually at around 00:05 hrs AEST time (i.e. in about 15+ hrs from now)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi Tony
> I applied with 70 points for code 254499 registered nurse nec with eoi doe 21/8/18. Do you reckon I will get the invite in this round?
> Regards


Hey Rishabh!

I am a 254499 too. Good to see another nurse here!

Best of luck for this round.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@csdhan definitely with 75 in 2335 grp u will definitely, hope u prepared the doc as well,, 

Anyone with eoi dated 10 or 11 or 12 december 2017 with 70 point ,233512 mechanical in this forum?? 

Please update as soon as u get invitation, 

Cheers


----------



## suggus (Sep 10, 2018)

*Hey Everyone*

I have submitted EOI on March 3rd for 189 and 190 NSW for 261312(Software Developer) position with 70/75 points and PTE is 6 band.

What are the chances of getting invitation and when will i get invitation


----------



## suggus (Sep 10, 2018)

*Hey Everyone,*

I have lodged 189/190 EOI on March 3rd 2018 with 70/75 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer). I have applied with PTE 6 band 

What are the chances of getting invitation and when will i get invitation ?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Invitation for Internal Auditor*

Hi TONY,


I have submitted my Eoi dated 19th April, 2018 with 80 points for internal auditors (221214). Till when can i expect the invitation as per the current trend? 

Thank You


----------



## jagan.skumar (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Tony,

What’s your prediction on today’s round?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

goodluck to all of us, i hope the 261112 75pointers cutoff move to June.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Good luck for everyone expecting a invite today...lets hope for a Huge round..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck tonight guys!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Good luck to all. May God bless all

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I am praying not to have any more big surprises again this month.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Two questions as I prepare my docs for the visa application:

1. My passport is due to expire in Nov. The renewal is in process and I am expecting it to come in the next couple of days. My EOI and all other relevant docs have the current passport number. If I get the invitation tonight, should I proceed with the same passport number (provided everything else is ready) or wait for the new one to come? If I use the current one, will I have the opportunity to change it later?

2. I had my medical done in May for 485 and the doc then asked if I would like to use the same report for PR. Of course I said yes. Is it safe to assume that the report will be in record already? Or will I need a fresh one? (Asking this to sort the finances).

TIA and best of luck to all waiting!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi TONY,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi dated 19th April, 2018 with 80 points for internal auditors (221214). Till when can i expect the invitation as per the current trend?
> ...


You could just scrape one tonight but more likely next month

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jagan.skumar said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> What’s your prediction on today’s round?.
> 
> ...


Hi

FWIW, 2,500 with 1500 for Pro ratas and 1000 for Non-pros

Regards

Tony


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> FWIW, 2,500 with 1500 for Pro ratas and 1000 for Non-pros
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice to hear that Tony. You are so motivating for us. Bring a smile on my face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

What time would the invitations start to go out?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

7 hours to go....


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

vimal85 said:


> What time would the invitations start to go out?


7:30 pm IST

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then it's gonna be 1000 for sure for non pros. 

I think I don't have chance with 1000 for non pros, do I? 

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

261313 doe 14.07.2018 - 75 points. Hoping for an invite tonight. Godd luck to everyone who is waiting for an ita.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Then it's gonna be 1000 for sure for non pros.
> 
> I think I don't have chance with 1000 for non pros, do I?
> 
> ...


1000 would get very close to early August - maybe just short. Looking forward to that happy post from you in about 6 hours time, or at the very worst, 30 days and 6 hours time

Regards

Tony


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 1000 would get very close to early August - maybe just short. Looking forward to that happy post from you in about 6 hours time, or at the very worst, 30 days and 6 hours time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Expected movement for pro rata 263111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

I know I am expecting a bit too much....but I hope the backlog for 75 pointers gets cleared today for 2613.

Waiting for an invite since 13 Feb 2018 at 70 points for 261313.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Tony,

My Doe is 16th April for 221111 with 80 points for general Accountant & for external auditor both.
Can I expect my invitation tonight?

And also,

Is it true that if a student visa holder has applied for 189/190 once his bridging visa is issued he/she still has to stay & fulfill all conditions applied to student visa.
In my case, I am currently on dependent student visa and for 189/190 I am the primary applicant. If I receive invite & lodge my application & pay fees then the bridging visa will be issued, right? And my wife would have to continue study or she can leave it?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

same here...expecting more invites to clear all 75 and evan some 70 pointers in nov...




siddheshsiddhi said:


> I know I am expecting a bit too much....but I hope the backlog for 75 pointers gets cleared today for 2613.
> 
> Waiting for an invite since 13 Feb 2018 at 70 points for 261313.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ece47518 (Aug 22, 2018)

191jatan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> My Doe is 16th April for 221111 with 80 points for general Accountant & for external auditor both.
> Can I expect my invitation tonight?
> ...


According to my agent, 2yrs ago, your Bridging visa will only take effect after the student visa ended. Im not really sure if this applies to this date. Or if she's a total BS as she told me once that I cant have my engineering license be assessed here because i dont have enough work experience.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> 1000 would get very close to early August - maybe just short. Looking forward to that happy post from you in about 6 hours time, or at the very worst, 30 days and 6 hours time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright!! Seems like I still have some chance so no need to be disappointed at the moment!!
Hope I will post something after 12 Am and that will be my INVITED happy post!!

Thanks once again Mate!! You're the legend!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@welshstone u fell in his trap lol, 1000/2500=40% haha.... @ramramram bro he know u now ...


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

finger crossed


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone

Best of luck to everyone. Let's all think positive and hope for one much bigger better round.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

191jatan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> My Doe is 16th April for 221111 with 80 points for general Accountant & for external auditor both.
> Can I expect my invitation tonight?
> ...


You will be getting in this round buddy. All the best

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*4 more hours, folks. 

My heart is beating like hell......*


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> *4 more hours, folks.
> 
> My heart is beating like hell......*


WHats ur eoi and points?


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

Balthiru said:


> same here...expecting more invites to clear all 75 and evan some 70 pointers in nov...


yes expected to reach some 70 pointers.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> whats ur eoi and points?


261312 - 75 - 11/08/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> 261312 - 75 - 11/08/2018


Safe bet yar.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Tony,

Trust you are well mate. 
Wanted to know if there is a way to reach you personally. Have a query regarding health/medicals which I cant post in the open forum.
I am expecting an invite today but is it worth pursuing it?

regards,
saif


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Trust you are well mate.
> Wanted to know if there is a way to reach you personally. Have a query regarding health/medicals which I cant post in the open forum.
> ...


Tony is from ISCAH right?


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Safe bet yar.


you never know mate, fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Tony is from ISCAH right?


Yes, I reckon.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Good luck everybody!


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kerberos said:


> Good luck everybody!


You are so near! Best of luck!


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

saifsd said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Trust you are well mate.
> Wanted to know if there is a way to reach you personally. Have a query regarding health/medicals which I cant post in the open forum.
> ...


contact ISCAH. They might help you.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

2 Hours 45 minutes to go.

As the time gap reduces the heart rate increases. 

The inverse reaction.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

I hope they clear 70 pointers 233512 upto january.

Best of luck everybody.


----------



## Julessss (Sep 10, 2018)

hi guys,

any chance for me tonight? 70 points no prorata 07.07.18


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

120 minutes remaining....


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Julessss said:


> hi guys,
> 
> any chance for me tonight? 70 points no prorata 07.07.18


 99% you will get invited in just over 2 hours from now. 1% if round doesnt happen tonight.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

will one get a mail straight away or have to wait for few hours??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> will one get a mail straight away or have to wait for few hours??


Last month emails starting rolling in after 15-30 mins if I remember right (at first people were convinced that the round was cancelled when emails didn't come immediately)


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Last month emails starting rolling in after 15-30 mins if I remember right (at first people were convinced that the round was cancelled when emails didn't come immediately)




Is it not that status in the skill-select get updated quick ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

All the best to everyone expecting to get invited today

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julessss (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you! fingers crossed tho


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Is it not that status in the skill-select get updated quick ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will know in less than an hour


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

261111 
70 points
EOI 26th April 2018

Will lose 5 points day after tomorrow for change in Age.

Any hope for me???

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## aviator505 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,
I applied for 189 visa in April 20 2017 with 65 points for 261313,however due to my bad luck invitations for 65 pointers stopped after April 18 2017 round and I missed by one round.
Can anybody share their views/insights if I would ever get an invitation before my EOI expires?
Its been more than 1.5 yrs of waiting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> 261111
> 70 points
> EOI 26th April 2018
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I'd say "little hope", because 70 pointers who EOI date is Nov 1st 2017 are still waiting, it's going to take a lot of invited to clear other 75, 80 or more pointers to be cleared, which'll give a chance to clear 70 pointers with EOI as Nov 1st 2017 or later. Nov 2017, Dec 2017, Jan 2018 - Mar 2018, then comes your number.

I wish you all the best! 

My EOI is Jun 8th 2018 with 70 points, and I'm hoping to wait for another 8-10 months per the ISCAH estimates.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> We will know in less than an hour


Isn't it in 2 hours?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mixalisaltous said:


> Isn't it in 2 hours?


My bad, thought it was 2330, but it's 2230!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

aviator505 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for 189 visa in April 20 2017 with 65 points for 261313,however due to my bad luck invitations for 65 pointers stopped after April 18 2017 round and I missed by one round.
> Can anybody share their views/insights if I would ever get an invitation before my EOI expires?
> Its been more than 1.5 yrs of waiting.
> ...


What's your ANZSCO code? Did you check the ISCAH estimates? It' depends on your code, if it's Pro-Rate, then it's going to take forever, your EOI may actually expire before you get invitation, please read my earlier response in this thread (you'll have to scroll few posts up.

Did you lodge EOI 190 for NSW and/or VIC? How many points are you getting for English? If you don't have 20 pts from English, I'd try and work hard to get 20 points from English. Good luck!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> 261111
> 70 points
> EOI 26th April 2018
> 
> ...


If your English skill points are 10 then strongly recommend to get 20. Only then your chances will improve. Since you will come down to 65 that will decrease your chances further.


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm expecting an invite today - Visa - 189
261313
Points - 85
Will I receive an email? 
I already have an Immi account (had created it in May by mistake), can I use it to proceed with the application process? Or do I need to create a new account?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

VaibhavP said:


> Hey guys, I'm expecting an invite today - Visa - 189
> 261313
> Points - 85
> Will I receive an email?
> I already have an Immi account (had created it in May by mistake), can I use it to proceed with the application process? Or do I need to create a new account?


You can use that, no problems at all.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Still beating 1 hour 15 minutes.....


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys what all need to cross check in eoi

Tensed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Less than 1 hour now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys what all need to cross check in eoi
> 
> Tensed
> 
> ...




Pls tell friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

All the best everyone. Please share the good news along with you Job Code, Points and DOE.

Also, do not forget to withdraw your other EOIs after accepting the invites. Let's continue to help each other 

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Best of luck today everyone. 

Based on my calculator, a move of the 70 point non-pros to the second half of August could be about right if we get another 2500 total invites at the 40/60 split level. 
If they move into September, it's a very good day (at least for non-pros). If much less, then...not good. Who knows, with these guys and all of the variables that go into it!

We wait and see.


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

I would like to wish everyone here all the best for the upcoming Invitation Round - Have studied & worked in Melbourne for 6 years and then moving out for 8 years, it is almost like an unbelievable feeling that I may revisit the city and live there again. 

My suggestion will be to save some energy for the Job Hunt once everyone gets through with the grant - Start reviewing possible job openings on the known portals to get a feel of whats out there. 

If we do get the invite today, then it's just the formality / process for the grant and hopefully we will all get through that soon. So, be a little optimist and start planning what needs to be done once you land there 

Wishing everyone all the very best once again and I hope we all get what we aim for - now and for all the years ahead! 

2613
75 and 80 (189 & 190)
DOE - 11 07 2018


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*26 minutes, right?*


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

I can't breathe 
Guys, it's like the dawn of the new year...


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

25 minutes !! Can i realistically expect invite? Or I'm just too hopeful and DESPERATE?

~~~All the best everyone. Please share the good news along with you Job Code, Points and DOE.

Also, do not forget to withdraw your other EOIs after accepting the invites. Let's continue to help each other~~~

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

good luck everyone!


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Best wishes for everyone!

Hopefully a good number of invites soon.

--------------------
233111 non-prorata
70 points
10/8/2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Too close 9 minutes from now........................


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Sssssshhhhhhh.....................Silence before the big storm.....


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Just 5 minutes now.

All the best to everyone!


----------



## nibasim (Jan 3, 2018)

Shhhhhhjj


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 25 minutes !! Can i realistically expect invite? Or I'm just too hopeful and DESPERATE?
> 
> ~~~All the best everyone. Please share the good news along with you Job Code, Points and DOE.
> 
> ...


Hey bro,

We are with the same points and hoping of getting invited tonight. As I asked Tony, he said there is possibility of invitations for November 70 pointers. Hopefully we get them tonight.

ANZSCO: 263111
DOE: 8/11/2017
189: 70 
190: 70 +5


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*ok, it's 2 now..............*

This is crazy..... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> We are with the same points and hoping of getting invited tonight. As I asked Tony, he said there is possibility of invitations for November 70 pointers. Hopefully we get them tonight.
> 
> ...


Yes, in 263111, definitely Nov folks with 70 points will see invites. But the key question is HOW MANY? I'm at 22nd Nov. In all likelihood, you will get the invite. But I am not so sure about myself 

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

1 min to go.........................................


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Good luck to everyone


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Hoping for a big round; best wishes to everyone.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Here you go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

so excited for u guys! Let’s rock n roll!


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

ChemEng11 said:


> Best wishes for everyone!
> 
> Hopefully a good number of invites soon.
> 
> ...


I'll be watching you with a lot of interest today as I'm also 233111, but way back at 65 points. Hope you get invited today.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

After waiting for so many months, these 5 Mins seem to be an eternity.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It will be 15 minutes again looks like that..


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

is it happening?


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> is it happening?


wait for it


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> It will be 15 minutes again looks like that..


*Why is that mate?*


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Do we need to log in EOI to see the status or do we first get an email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

May be like previous round 15 minutes more..


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hit the refresh button in the inbox like a mad man !!!!!

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yes, in 263111, definitely Nov folks with 70 points will see invites. But the key question is HOW MANY? I'm at 22nd Nov. In all likelihood, you will get the invite. But I am not so sure about myself
> 
> Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
> EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
> ...


You never walk alone bro. I am now accepting whatever happen tonight's round and I knew we are close to get invitations.


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Last round happened at 12:15-12:30 AM.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*why it is so silent.....*


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> You never walk alone bro. I am now accepting whatever happen tonight's round and I knew we are close to get invitations.




You both will get it for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mixalisaltous said:


> Last round happened at 12:15-12:30 AM.


That is why I told it will be after 10 minutes if any rounds are there.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> *why it is so silent.....*


Wait yar. You need to wait 10 minutes more.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> *why it is so silent.....*


absolutely... this silence is weird. In previous rounds, it used to get flooded by now.

Come on DIBP, shower some mercy on all of us....

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cmon guys! Start sharing!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Install 'Auto Refresh' plugin on chrome, and let it run like crazy on this forum, skillselect and your email 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## nilak (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi last round happen around 12.15- 12.30.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ahh the radio silence!! :ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Wait yar. You need to wait 10 minutes more.


*Oh man, 10 more *


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Pulling my hair.... butterflies in my stomach.... 

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Silence before tsunami 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there anything??

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

All the best everyone, no matter what happens it doesn't define you or your self worth, there's always going to be something to worry about around the corner.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Never waited so anxiously like this....


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

What if this round delayed for a couple of days?
maybe everybody here gonna be mad LOL


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Patience guys , 
Last round people started posting at 12:30 am ast and 8 pm ist about invites

Cheers


----------



## Narinder54 (Jul 8, 2018)

Waiting for........
261312 - developer programer
POINT- 75
DOE- 27-06-2018


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Keep calm and refresh..


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Patience guys ,
> Last round people started posting at 12:30 am ast and 8 pm ist about invites
> 
> Cheers


Yah. Time for Ice Bucket challenge!!!


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

waiting .. waiting ... waiting ... waiting ...


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Yessss....


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Yessss....


Dude, was that an invite?


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh no.. Server Error on Skillselect!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Skill-Select 500 Server Error..Its happening


----------



## Adil Ibrahim (Oct 7, 2016)

Got the invitation
Points 75
Code 263111
DOE 8-Sep-2018


----------



## giangpham (Jul 28, 2018)

I got invited. Developer Programmer 75 points. DOE: 25/07/2018. Yay!!!. Good luck guys


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*it's 12.15*


----------



## jinahadam (Apr 21, 2018)

invited. good luck everyone.


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

Invited, Anzsco-261313, doe-11july2018, pts 75


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Patience guys ,
> Last round people started posting at 12:30 am ast and 8 pm ist about invites
> 
> Cheers


it shoudl not be the case really...


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

I got the invitation!!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Hurrah!! Got the invite!!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

No.... Ice bucket.... Lol


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

Invited - 261312 - 75 points - 1-Aug-2018

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Didnt get an email. But skillSelect says "Apply Visa"! *Happy Dance*

ANZCO: 254499 (Registered Nurse NEC) 
70 points
EOI: June 14, 2018.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Yup, got it. Updated in skillselect. No mail yet!!


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got the invite guys Accountant 85 doe sep 3


----------



## souvlaki (Jul 10, 2018)

I got the invitation!!

ANZSCO Code: 233914
OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
189: 75 Points 01/07/2018

I checked status on skillselect, no email received yet.


----------



## dnalost (Jan 12, 2017)

75 , 261311, 10 Aug Invited. Update in skillselect. no email yet.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

jinahadam said:


> invited. good luck everyone.


details please

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## wit_vivek (Mar 8, 2018)

DOE 14.07.2018 - 261313 - Invited.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

mixalisaltous said:


> I got the invitation!!


Congratzz. which occupation did you get the invitation for?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Got it.


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

congrats everyone....


----------



## QNg (Jun 22, 2018)

I got the invitation General Accounting 80 pts, DOE 25 April 2018.


----------



## Narinder54 (Jul 8, 2018)

Got Invited but no email
261312 - developer programer
POINT- 75
DOE- 27-06-2018


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Hurrah!! Got the invite!!


-----------------------------------------
Software Engineer: | 261313

Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 15
EOI DOE (189): *12 Jul 2018* | 75 pts

------------------------------------------


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

mixalisaltous said:


> I got the invitation!!
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233914
> OCCUPATION: Engineering Technologist
> ...


Congrats!!! Seems like a big round I am so glad that 2339 at least has moved to July haha


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Invited guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited!


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmm I dont see any 2611 so far :/

Congrats to everyone who has been invited thus far!


----------



## adichauhan (Dec 25, 2017)

Long time reader
Invited
261312
75 points
DOE -14 July 2018


----------



## Mrkabdul (Aug 12, 2018)

Managements consultant

Doe 5 th june 2018
70 points invited Amen


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Congratulations to all who got invited today!!! 😁


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Yup


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

No luck for me this time.

Congrats for everyone and see you next month.

-------
Chem Eng 233111 non-prorata
70 Points
10/8/2018


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Got invite - 261313, 85 points, but no email. Status changed to INVITED...


----------



## kdpillai (Jul 4, 2018)

Got it guys. 233914 - 21st June- 75 points


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Yup


no 2611


----------



## kgaurav37 (Nov 20, 2017)

Got it. Yeah after 10 months. Status showing invited but no email yet.

-----------------------------------------
Computer and Network Engineer: | 263111

EOI DOE (189): 20 Nov 2017 | 70 pts

------------------------------------------


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

looks like 70 pointers have been ignored this time


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Yup


Ooops thought you got an invite!! my bad


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got invited, Enjoy your moment and All the best for next steps !


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Got it..... Yo! Am I the first 261111 here....


----------



## janureddi (Aug 20, 2018)

I didn’t get any mail, but in skillselect status got changed to INVITED and correspondence is there. Is it error by any chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

kgaurav37 said:


> Got it. Yeah after 10 months. Status showing invited but no email yet.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> Computer and Network Engineer: | 263111
> ...


Was scared to open my skillselect so it means im invited YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Cmon guys break the ice please


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

The latest DOE I have seen on this forum for 261313 is 10th August. Anyone with the later date got the invite?


----------



## Bella_Sea (May 25, 2018)

Hi friends, just got the invite now:

Management Consultant - 75 points
EOI lodged 31st Aug 2018.

Thanks God and everyone for your encouragement and support along the way!

Good luck all my friends!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

I just received an invite as well 🙂 
261111, 75 points DOE 28/04/2018

Congrats to all those who received the invite and all the best to those waiting!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> looks like 70 pointers have been ignored this time


Some 70s have invited already....wait for the more...


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Got it..... Yo! Am I the first 261111 here....


Ok now a proper congratulations !! All the best !!


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

261312. Got invited... doe 27 July 18


----------



## rushka.rauschenberg (Feb 3, 2018)

Got invited guys 
Congratulations to all of you ppl, and good luck for all of you dears! 

Management Consultant
70 points, 
DOE 01-06-18 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> I just received an invite as well 🙂
> 261111, 75 points DOE 28/04/2018
> 
> Congrats to all those who received the invite and all the best to those waiting!


Congratulations!!! All the best for your next steps!


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Got it..... Yo! Am I the first 261111 here....


congrats


----------



## zaheer708 (Dec 19, 2017)

Invited
233914
75 points
DOE 30 June 2018


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

233513
DOE 1st Sep
Invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janureddi (Aug 20, 2018)

Me DOE 17- Aug-2018 75 points code 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

2613 - Latest is 27th July 2018


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

zaheer708 said:


> Invited
> 233914
> 75 points
> DOE 30 June 2018


Congrats! More n more 233914 getting invited.

Good good..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

janureddi said:


> I didn’t get any mail, but in skillselect status got changed to INVITED and correspondence is there. Is it error by any chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, skillselect is the real thing.... Congrats


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

saifsd said:


> Got it..... Yo! Am I the first 261111 here....


Points?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Hurrah!! Got the invite!!


And you should start receiving emails as well. Just got mine (Just posted as someone was wondering if you would see an email for this).

Subject: "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect"


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> Got invite - 261313, 85 points, but no email. Status changed to INVITED...


Now got the email as well.


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

worrying how many invites for 70 non-pro rata


----------



## satamizh (Aug 6, 2017)

Invited

75 points
EOI 26 Apr 2018


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

It has moved up to July 1st week, because I didnot get an invite.


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulation to everyone those got an invite. 

BTW any luck for 65 points code 261313 ?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Got the invite guys!!! Thanks a lot for your inputs 

261312 - 75pts


----------



## satamizh (Aug 6, 2017)

Anzsco: 261111


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

So far the nearest 70 points non-prorata invite is 11th of June.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> And you should start receiving emails as well. Just got mine (Just posted as someone was wondering if you would see an email for this).
> 
> Subject: "You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect"


Did the status in SkillSelect change instantly as you kept refreshing ?


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

Eoi ??


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

janureddi said:


> Me DOE 17- Aug-2018 75 points code 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

So 17th August is latest for 261313 with 75 points... until now.

So if we have the same number of invites next round, finally 261313 70 pointers will start getting invited.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

pulkit.aggarwal12 said:


> got the invite guys!!! Thanks a lot for your inputs :d
> 
> 261312 - 75pts


eoi ??


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Finally Invited !!

70 pointer in 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov

All the best to the ones who are invited.

The ones who missed this time, hang in there. It's all gonna be alright.

Occupation Code: 263111 Computer and Network Professional
EOI VIC 190: 12-Feb-2018
Pre-Invite: 20-March-2018
Application Submitted: 27-March-2018
Rejection VIC: 25-April-2018
EOI NSW: 7-March-2018
Pre-Invite: Still Waiting
EOI 189: 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
Invite: Still waiting
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who are invited. 😄😄


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

any 261313 70 pointer?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Did the status in SkillSelect change instantly as you kept refreshing ?


Yes, it did. I kept it on auto-refresh (for every 5 secs).


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Finally Invited !!
> 
> 70 pointer in 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, 

I am currently waiting confirmation from my agent. Once again, congrats


----------



## R101010 (Aug 29, 2018)

Longtime spectator here, Invited!

263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
80 Points - DOE 23/08/2018


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Finally Invited !!
> 
> 70 pointer in 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 10 months is a long time! All the best for the remaining process!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, it did. I kept it on auto-refresh (for every 5 secs).


Kewl, I know what to expect in the next round.:clap2:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Congrats bro,
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently waiting confirmation from my agent. Once again, congrats




Points n doe, assuming you are also 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Congrats!
> 
> So 17th August is latest for 261313 with 75 points... until now.
> 
> So if we have the same number of invites next round, finally 261313 70 pointers will start getting invited.


Wow !!! Waiting for 22nd August


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Invited. 261313 DOE 07/07/2018 points 75


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Invited & received e-mail

261313
75 points
DOE 27th June 2018

Thank you everyone for all the feedback and support in the threads.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Any other 2611 here who got the invite?


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

pnarang3 said:


> points n doe, assuming you are also 263111
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


doe: 8/11/17
189: 70
190: 70 + 5


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

centaurarrow said:


> 2613 - Latest is 27th July 2018



2613 - Latest is August 17th 2018 - 75


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Invited , thanks all for your support.

261313 points 75
DOE: 24.06.2018


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Finally Invited !!
> 
> 70 pointer in 263111 with DOE 22nd Nov
> 
> ...


Great!! Congratulations mate


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

261313 24 july 75 points invited


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Invited 

255312

DOE : 25/12/2017

189 - 70 Points


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Any chemical engineer got invite?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Congratulations to all who received the invites today and those who didnt (were expecting) wpuld surely get in the next round, I dearly anticipate...trend is good...keep afloat!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

again, big round!


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

centaurarrow said:


> 2613 - Latest is 27th July 2018


its 17th aug, 18


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> again, big round!




Big round for pro-rata only.
Seems like split has now favourited 80-20 to pro rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> again, big round!


So is it done? Can we expect for a few more minutes?


----------



## Julessss (Sep 10, 2018)

no prorata 70 points EOD 07.07.18. No invite


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

the lastest for 70 np is 14/06/2018


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Please help to suggest what is the next step after getting invite ?

Regards


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> I just received an invite as well 🙂
> 261111, 75 points DOE 28/04/2018
> 
> Congrats to all those who received the invite and all the best to those waiting!


Congratulations Suraj :clap2:


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

*Invited 11 sep*

261313| 75 points | 6th Jul 2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Invited
> 
> 255312
> 
> ...


Really?? Wahoo!!! Means I have it too!!


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@azam its 233512 right??

Mine doe is 9 december 2017 70 points lodged thru agent and he is lazy a** 

Just to confirm this means i am invited too??


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Big round for pro-rata only.
> Seems like split has now favourited 80-20 to pro rata
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like it, not similar movement for NP as what he last round had.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

wit_vivek said:


> DOE 14.07.2018 - 261313 - Invited.


Points please


----------



## kr.smruthi (Sep 10, 2018)

Any electronics 2334?


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Seems only around 200 invites for non-pro.....


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

So far much better for our pro-rata friends than us in non-pro. Let's see if much changes.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

jsh5323959 said:


> the lastest for 70 np is 14/06/2018


Guess this invite was favoured on pro ratas.

Good news for pro rata and longer wait for non pro rata people.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

So is it done for this month ??


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Seems like it, not similar movement for NP as what he last round had.




Last round had 2 months and 3 week movements for NOn pro rata and this time 2 weeks only.
Seriously!!! it seems like a joke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kr.smruthi said:


> Any electronics 2334?


What's ur score and doe?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Last round had 2 months and 3 week movements for NOn pro rata and this time 2 weeks only.
> Seriously!!! it seems like a joke!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, its so unpredictable !:confused2:


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Last round had 2 months and 3 week movements for NOn pro rata and this time 2 weeks only.
> Seriously!!! it seems like a joke!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For non-pro 70 pointers to move to mid June, one possibility is a 2000 round with only 20% going to non-pro.


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Last round had 2 months and 3 week movements for NOn pro rata and this time 2 weeks only.
> Seriously!!! it seems like a joke!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously, the Prediction of Iscah may be right...


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

External auditor movement?? Any hits?? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

What a dismal round for non pro rata people like me. The game of uncertainty continues.


----------



## Littlebirdie (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anyone with DOE after July 1st, 70 pts and Non-pro rata occupation got an invite? This round seems to favour the pro-rata cohorts more...

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## kr.smruthi (Sep 10, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> kr.smruthi said:
> 
> 
> > Any electronics 2334?
> ...



70 points, doe - December 13 2017


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Got the invite, 261313. 75 points. Lodged in 21st July! Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Julessss (Sep 10, 2018)

Littlebirdie said:


> Has anyone with DOE after July 1st, 70 pts and Non-pro rata occupation got an invite? This round seems to favour the pro-rata cohorts more...
> 
> Greatly appreciated.



NP DOE 07.07.18 , No invite:confused2:


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

saifsd said:


> Got it..... Yo! Am I the first 261111 here....


Congrats Saif! I got it as well 🙂


----------



## Littlebirdie (Sep 10, 2018)

Congrats to the peeps that got an invite! 

Could someone give me some suggestion as to when I might get an invite? 

Occupation: 272399
DOE: 13th of July 
Points: 70


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

jsh5323959 said:


> Seriously, the Prediction of Iscah may be right...


May be worse, if this 'new trend' continues.

Let's wish the government won't make it worse.


----------



## pbzie_0914 (Jun 5, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Congrats Saif! I got it as well 🙂


Doe please? And code?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kr.smruthi (Sep 10, 2018)

Is any chance for an invite anytime soon for electronis 2334 with 70 points and doe 13 December ?


----------



## Littlebirdie (Sep 10, 2018)

Julessss said:


> NP DOE 07.07.18 , No invite:confused2:


Thank you for the info.


----------



## ashwinc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

261313 Software engineer 75 points DOE 26th July Invited


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> Seriously, the Prediction of Iscah may be right...




ISCAH predictions are just based on the last invitation round, but here DHA is changing their split settings in every round. 
Life is so unpredictable. 
Now one thing can be understood that, they wanna maintain 50-50 proportion. July was 20-80 and now 80-20. They have well balanced now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kr.smruthi said:


> Is any chance for an invite anytime soon for electronis 2334 with 70 points and doe 13 December ?


For you it's should be sooner than later since 70 points is almost cleared till early December...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saifsd said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Trust you are well mate.
> Wanted to know if there is a way to reach you personally. Have a query regarding health/medicals which I cant post in the open forum.
> ...


pm me and I will give you my contacts

Tony


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

DoE 17.07.2018, 2633, No invite


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH predictions are just based on the last invitation round, but here DHA is changing their split settings in every round.
> Life is so unpredictable.
> Now one thing can be understood that, they wanna maintain 50-50 proportion. July was 20-80 and now 80-20. They have well balanced now!!
> 
> ...



guess they are all followers of Thanos. "Perfectly balanced. As all things should be."


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH predictions are just based on the last invitation round, but here DHA is changing their split settings in every round.
> Life is so unpredictable.
> Now one thing can be understood that, they wanna maintain 50-50 proportion. July was 20-80 and now 80-20. They have well balanced now!!
> 
> ...


But july was just a small round ...


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

The worst thing is that none of it is mapped out. It is literally a roll of the dice for the applicant where they make the rules up as they go along, for no apparent, or at least explained, reason.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> ISCAH predictions are just based on the last invitation round, but here DHA is changing their split settings in every round.
> Life is so unpredictable.
> Now one thing can be understood that, they wanna maintain 50-50 proportion. July was 20-80 and now 80-20. They have well balanced now!!
> 
> ...


Since it's balanced now, hopefully they will stick with the 60-40 ratio as they proposed.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

jsh5323959 said:


> But july was just a small round ...




You're right bro!! Only experts can explain this!

I hope Tony will say something regarding this round very soon!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr.smruthi (Sep 10, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> kr.smruthi said:
> 
> 
> > Is any chance for an invite anytime soon for electronis 2334 with 70 points and doe 13 December ?
> ...



Is it ? Because according iscah it says not any time before July 2019 😐


----------



## TOMQS (Jul 27, 2018)

Am I right in saying, that there has only been one report of a 70 Pointer non pro on this thread so far with a DOE of 14/06? I've not seen any others at all? Not even between 30/05 - 14/06?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kr.smruthi said:


> Is it ? Because according iscah it says not any time before July 2019 😐


Yeah.. since ceiling has been dramatically reduced..it's a bit uncertain. But my gut feeling you definitely have great chances to get it soon... Just hang in there

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Am I right in saying, that there has only been one report of a 70 Pointer non pro on this thread so far with a DOE of 14/06? I've not seen any others at all? Not even between 30/05 - 14/06?


U r right, and that only one came from Immitracker


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*2613*

Any idea till what date and what points got invite today for software engineer. As per iscah till 29 aug 75 pointers were supposed to receive invite in this round.


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

For 2613, with the latest reported date as 17th Aug 2018 (21/06/2018 - 17/08/2018) , 57 days movement. :confused2:

Earlier in Aug round, there was 70 days movement (11/04/2018 - 20/06/2018).


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

ashwinc2003 said:


> 261313 Software engineer 75 points DOE 26th July Invited


Hey Congrats!! 

Please help to let me know what is the next step...what all things I need to consider ?

Regards


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

TOMQS said:


> Am I right in saying, that there has only been one report of a 70 Pointer non pro on this thread so far with a DOE of 14/06? I've not seen any others at all? Not even between 30/05 - 14/06?


Yes, I am following the thread for past hour and its only reported invite for NP.


----------



## kr.smruthi (Sep 10, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> kr.smruthi said:
> 
> 
> > Is it ? Because according iscah it says not any time before July 2019 😐
> ...



Ah I just hope too, as it has been a really long wait now. 
And what's your doe ?


----------



## TOMQS (Jul 27, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Yes, I am following the thread for past hour and its only reported invite for NP.


That does seem very strange, could it be an anomaly? Doesn't seem to be any non-pro rata data this round at all apart from that one? :noidea:


----------



## snakedude89 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Got invite at 70*

I got an invitation at 70 points for Mechanical Engineer today. I had applied on the 12th of December 2017. Hope this info helps anyone who needs it.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kr.smruthi said:


> Ah I just hope too, as it has been a really long wait now.
> And what's your doe ?


I am quite behind.. 65 points may 2018

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

sethu.it2000 said:


> For 2613, with the latest reported date as 17th Aug 2018 (21/06/2018 - 17/08/2018) , 57 days movement. :confused2:
> 
> Earlier in Aug round, there was 70 days movement (11/04/2018 - 20/06/2018).


But this is surprising as I saw somewhere mentioning this as a big draw...I was expecting all 75 pointers shall get cleared and in next round 70 pointers shall start expecting invite.


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi All,

It's humble request to all who got invited in today's round. 

Kindly withdraw 190 eoi's filed (or duplicates) earlier that would be great help for others.

Please offer some welfare to low pointers.

Thanks


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> But this is surprising as I saw somewhere mentioning this as a big draw...I was expecting all 75 pointers shall get cleared and in next round 70 pointers shall start expecting invite.


I hope 70 pointers will get invites after 2 rounds from now, provided if the same number / percentage of invites for pro-rata. Until then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm interested to see what the usual experts think of this. It seems a remarkably low set of invites for non-pro. Even at 75 points, there is only one on immitracker after Aug 28th.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

Congrats man! Finally good to see some movement for Mech Engineers. My EOI is 30th Jan with 70 points. When do you think I should expect? Cheers


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

I guess the new guy decided that AU only needs 8 occupations.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

malik_mca said:


> But this is surprising as I saw somewhere mentioning this as a big draw...I was expecting all 75 pointers shall get cleared and in next round 70 pointers shall start expecting invite.


Iscah is beaten as per them 29/08/2018 75 pointers should have been cleared.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

azam_qr said:


> Invited
> 
> 255312
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Finally good to see some movement for Mech Engg. My doe is 30th Jan 2017 with 70 points. What do you think are my chances in next round? Cheers


----------



## asadnk86 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi guys. Its very bizarre. Refreshing since the last 1 and half hour. No invite.

Occupation 233111 (Non-Pro)
DOE 24.06.18

This time around I was pretty sure about a definite invite with the trends. Anyways, Congrats to all those who got invited.

And hoping Experts here may come with a reason though.


----------



## vamsi01986 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi friends,
I have EOI Date 11/04/2018
261312 software engineer
70points for 189
70+5 - 190 NSW
When can I expect invite please let me know. 
Thanks and congrats to all who got invited today!


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

surajgarg said:


> Congrats Saif! I got it as well 🙂


Congrats Surajgarg and Saif!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

snakedude89 said:


> I got an invitation at 70 points for Mechanical Engineer today. I had applied on the 12th of December 2017. Hope this info helps anyone who needs it.


Congrats dude! EOI - 30th Jan '18 with 70 points mech engineer. Hoping for a miracle soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## krisliao (Sep 10, 2018)

4th FEB，Mech Engineer，70 points. Similar situation here.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to all who got the invite today. 

Let's hope those who didn't get the invite today, get it in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


261313 - Software Engineer
189 - 75 points
DOE 09/09/2018

PTE 1st attempt 69/85/69/85 - 15/10/2017
PTE 2nd attempt 85/76/78/85 - 07/05/2018
PTE 3rd attempt 88/90/83/88 - 09/09/2018


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey what do you think we can expect ITA with 70 points? Next round you reckon?


----------



## ashwinc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Would like to thank all the members for the information, guidance and support. I got my ITA today. I have withdrawn my EOIs lodged for 190. Requesting others who got the invite today to do so as well.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

ashwinc2003 said:


> Would like to thank all the members for the information, guidance and support. I got my ITA today. I have withdrawn my EOIs lodged for 190. Requesting others who got the invite today to do so as well.


What was ur code and score

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## krisliao (Sep 10, 2018)

Shinigami said:


> Hey what do you think we can expect ITA with 70 points? Next round you reckon?


Yes, next round


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

*With draw 190 EOI*



ashwinc2003 said:


> Would like to thank all the members for the information, guidance and support. I got my ITA today. I have withdrawn my EOIs lodged for 190. Requesting others who got the invite today to do so as well.


Hi Guys,
Please withdraw your 190 EOI who got the 189 invitation today


----------



## NITINVERMA85 (May 5, 2018)

*Will I get invited today?*

Hi, I don't know whether I got invited today since I filed through a consultant. I lodged my EOI in 75 points on 5th May in ICT Business Analyst category. Should I expect it in this round?


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes


NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi, I don't know whether I got invited today since I filed through a consultant. I lodged my EOI in 75 points on 5th May in ICT Business Analyst category. Should I expect it in this round?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhaggy (Jul 4, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi, I don't know whether I got invited today since I filed through a consultant. I lodged my EOI in 75 points on 5th May in ICT Business Analyst category. Should I expect it in this round?


I think you should ve received an invite as the date moved till 22.05.2018 for ICT BA. Check the ICT BA thread for more info

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi01986 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi friends,
I have EOI Date 11/04/2018
261312 software engineer
70points for 189
70+5 - 190 NSW
When can I expect invite please let me know. 
Thanks and congrats to all who got invited today!


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

A long wait has met the fate.

CODE: 261313

Applied EOI: May 2017 (65) and waited since then.
Updated EOI: 1 Aug 2018 (75) - PTE - L/R/W/S - 84/90/90/90
Received invitation finally. 
This little moment of my life is known as "The pursuit of Happiness"


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Any group for today's invited candidate??

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Any group for today's invited candidate??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You must already have received an invite...right?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> You're right bro!! Only experts can explain this!
> 
> I hope Tony will say something regarding this round very soon!!
> 
> ...


Hi Ramram

Really disappointing round for the non-pros - looks like they have made correction to get the ratio to the 40:60 in favour of pro ratas - I have crunched a few numbers and came to some rough possible figures:

Total round of maybe only 1,750 with about 1350 going to Pro ratas - say about 400 going to non-pros.

This would correct the split for the 3 months to:

Pro Ratas 2,850:2,390 Non Pros - a 54%:46% split back in favour of pro ratas. 

A further identical round for 11th October of 1750 - 1350 to Pro ratas and 400 to non-pros, would then get the split to 4200:2790 - the 60:40 split mentioned by Immigration - this would mean another only 2 weeks or so movement in the 70 point DOE for non-pros but restoration to 40% of the invites for 11th November round - i.e 700 of 1750 (if it remains at 1750 for the next two rounds). 700 invites should see about a 6 week movement in the non Pro 70 point DOE.

Anyway, these are my early thoughts and things could change as we get more information on actual invites.

Regards

Tony


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes today the day.


malik_mca said:


> You must already have received an invite...right?


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> Yes today the day.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate  good luck and do keep posted about the progress.


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

*Got Invite but can access Skill select login page*

Dears,

Have you seen someone so unlucky that i got an invite today and i cannot access my skillselect login page 

when i type my exact user name and password i get this error message

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 76ed114a-6ef1-4b0e-b8d9-ce466652a9e0 )

when i go via forget password/change password following message comes;

incorrect answer to security question

i dont know what to do. i have raised this issue to skill select but i got auto reply thing that they cannot help in recovering password.

can i anyone share here thought? can anyone help me in suggesting alternate?

regards,


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Gaurzilla said:


> A long wait has met the fate.
> 
> CODE: 261313
> 
> ...


Congrats! Good that you worked on improving your English score. I believe that was a game changer for you!


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

*Invited*

Hello All 

Just got invited today ---- congratulations to all 

2613
75 & 80 (189 & 190)
DEO 11 July 2018


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ramram
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woow. Don't know what to say mate!! 
I was very much optimistic to get invitation today, and now your explanation just made me disappointed as there is no chance till next 3 rounds if 40-60 this continues with 1750!!

Last yr September, there was 2 rounds of 1750 in a month and this yr they made it 1 round of 1750 and gave around 80% to pro rata. Hats off to DHA!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

*Invitation*

189 Visa - Points=75, DOE=2018/08/15, Invited. Congrats and good luck to all!


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Shinigami said:


> Congrats man! Finally good to see some movement for Mech Engg. My doe is 30th Jan 2017 with 70 points. What do you think are my chances in next round? Cheers


Thanks bro!

You do have a good chance of getting it in the next round, if not november for sure.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Woow. Don't know what to say mate!!
> I was very much optimistic to get invitation today, and now your explanation just made me disappointed as there is no chance till next 3 rounds if 40-60 this continues with 1750!!
> 
> Last yr September, there was 2 rounds of 1750 in a month and this yr they made it 1 round of 1750 and gave around 80% to pro rata. Hats off to DHA!!
> ...


Hi Ramram

I know - but I am usually wrong so who knows for 11th October 2018

Regards

Tony


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

kerberos said:


> really?? Wahoo!!! Means i have it too!!


yes!!


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @azam its 233512 right??
> 
> Mine doe is 9 december 2017 70 points lodged thru agent and he is lazy a**
> 
> Just to confirm this means i am invited too??


YES, check with your agent asap.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

iuperera said:


> 189 Visa - Points=75, DOE=2018/08/15, Invited. Congrats and good luck to all!



Congrats. Your code 261313? Happy to see Aug 2018 DOE got invited. Good Luck !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuperera (Jul 19, 2018)

*Invitation*

Forgot to mention occupation

189 Visa for 261313 - Points=75, DOE=2018/08/15, Invited. Congrats and good luck to all!


----------



## sartajsinghvirk (Jul 12, 2017)

Any update about accountant cutoff list this round ??? Thanks


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

srrtvr1982 said:


> ashwinc2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to thank all the members for the information, guidance and support. I got my ITA today. I have withdrawn my EOIs lodged for 190. Requesting others who got the invite today to do so as well.
> ...


Congratulations everyone who got invited and thanks for withdrawal of 190 eois


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

ashwinc2003 said:


> Would like to thank all the members for the information, guidance and support. I got my ITA today. I have withdrawn my EOIs lodged for 190. Requesting others who got the invite today to do so as well.


Congratulations for getting invitation and thanks for withdrawal of 190 eois


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

iuperera said:


> 189 Visa - Points=75, DOE=2018/08/15, Invited. Congrats and good luck to all!


Congrats.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Initially congrats a lot who have been invited. Also it is is requested to withdrawal your EOI FOR states so other may gey a possible chances.

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ramram
> 
> I know - but I am usually wrong so who knows for 11th October 2018
> 
> ...


Appreciate your posting to help us out though Tony. Having got slightly into the mix of this, making a spreadsheet with all kinds of possible outcomes, I can now see how hard this 'science' can be, even if they didn't move the goalposts somewhere else every single round.


----------



## gowtham916s (Aug 29, 2018)

Received the invitation today. Good everyone. I applied only for 189 and not for State nomination.
Im currently in US my PCC certificates are more than 6 months old.
Can i still use them to upload or do i have to get something new again?
Remember i had to get 2 PCCs one for state and other for FBI.
Kindly advise


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ramram
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks once again for the support mate. It's really kind of you!!

So far 3 rounds with around 5240 invitations have been sent for the year. If it is similar year as last yr, we have less than 10,000 invitations left for rest of the rounds, which means future round can be restricted to 1000 any time. And my EOI is dead for sure if it stays 1000

Now I have just left 6,7 months visa to get expired , so getting 190 NSW would have been my biggest lottery for the year, but it seems they don't like Medical Practice 254421 ANZSCO. 
I hate to say this, but I think I should start thinking about regional 489 visas as well from now or at least after 11 Oct( last hope).

Thanks again mate!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

guys
I am bit late...
so what is the last invitation date for 2613 and how much was the cut off?


----------



## sourav.mukherj (Aug 10, 2018)

ANZSCO Code : 261313
DOE :- 03/08/2018
Points :75
Got invited today. My PTE points were 10. Good thing is that no more pressure to get 79+ in PTE.
Withdrawn 190 for NSW.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

gowtham916s said:


> Received the invitation today. Good everyone. I applied only for 189 and not for State nomination.
> Im currently in US my PCC certificates are more than 6 months old.
> Can i still use them to upload or do i have to get something new again?
> Remember i had to get 2 PCCs one for state and other for FBI.
> Kindly advise


better to get new PCC...
you can ger FBI and state PCC within a weeks time.

you need to get Indian PCC from Indian consulate closer to you.


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all.. congrats to everyone who got the invite. 

I got the invite as well 😊


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

sourav.mukherj said:


> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> DOE :- 03/08/2018
> Points :75
> Got invited today. My PTE points were 10. Good thing is that no more pressure to get 79+ in PTE.
> Withdrawn 190 for NSW.


Congrats. Really appreciate your gesture of withdrawing 190 EOI. Bravo!!

All the Best for the next steps !! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> I am bit late...
> so what is the last invitation date for 2613 and how much was the cut off?


75 points, EOI date: 17-Aug


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> guys
> I am bit late...
> so what is the last invitation date for 2613 and how much was the cut off?


I saw 21 Aug 2018 on a Whatsapp group. But according to Expat forum it was 17 Aug a while ago. I haven't checked all the posts though.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Invited guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate you deserve it..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone under 263111 got invited today??


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

*I got an invite, hureeeeeei..

75 - 261312 - 11/08/2018

Waiting time is over...*


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

derik2020 said:


> *I got an invite, hureeeeeei..
> 
> 75 - 261312 - 11/08/2018
> 
> Waiting time is over...*


Happy for you mate.. it had to come for you with you counting every sec everyday..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## gowtham916s (Aug 29, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> better to get new PCC...
> you can ger FBI and state PCC within a weeks time.
> 
> you need to get Indian PCC from Indian consulate closer to you.



Thanks for your information.
But i was checking how long is the PCC valid for both FBI and State provided PCC.
Not clear definition was given.
But in Skill select questionnair on how long the PCC is valid they have given it for one year.
Also i checked the PCCs given by state and FBI they have mentioned it as valid for one year.

Initially FBI took 3 months for me to get it so thats why im scared to go those rounds again. i applied in December 2017 and got in march or April 2018.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Happy for you mate.. it had to come for you with you counting every sec everyday..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


*
Thank you mate. Finally, It was a great relief. I wish you'll get an invite soon.
Never ever lose any hope.*


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Received ITA 189*

Hi All,

We have received ITA to apply visa for PR under subclass 189. Will keep the thread posted for further progress in the process to lodge visa. Shall we wait for 190 NSW pre-invite and apply that VISA or shall we go with 189? Details are in my signature.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for an invite in the next round. 

Keep this in mind, never ever give up on your dreams!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received ITA to apply visa for PR under subclass 189. Will keep the thread posted for further progress in the process to lodge visa. Shall we wait for 190 NSW pre-invite and apply that VISA or shall we go with 189? Details are in my signature.


You don't have to wait for NSW invite, you're good to go as you've this 189 invite. 190 doesn't add any benefits, it only adds disadvantages when compared to 189. If you get PR thru 190 (NSW) you'll have to stay & work in NSW for 2 years, and you can't sponsor anyone as long as you're in NSW.

Please revoke your NSW 190 EOI, so that others can get it.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

I fear that today could be a significant blow to 65 point non-pros for this year, even following Tony's (logical) idea that they reset the ratio to 40/60 after the October round. 

Any big number invites of non-pro early in the immigration year is critical to clearing the 70 point backlog, and getting to 65s, since every new month will of course have a fresh wave of 70+ pointers to add to that backlog. 

If ~16,000 is the annual target again, it's a matter of time before the total invites drop to 1000 or lower. At that level, there will be more 70+ point applications than the system can clear, and 65 pointers are absolutely pooched. :sad:


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

gowtham916s said:


> Thanks for your information.
> But i was checking how long is the PCC valid for both FBI and State provided PCC.
> Not clear definition was given.
> But in Skill select questionnair on how long the PCC is valid they have given it for one year.
> ...



by the time CO gets assigned to your case, it will be 3 or 4 more months considering the number of invites/lodges post July 11....so your current PCC will be valid only for couple of more months...

why give a chance for CO to ask for latest PCC when you can get one within a week's time.

I got both my FBI PCC and State PCC withing a week.


----------



## gowtham916s (Aug 29, 2018)

Could you please let me know how to get one initiated should it be online or through take fingerprints through mail and send to the address.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats mate


ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received ITA to apply visa for PR under subclass 189. Will keep the thread posted for further progress in the process to lodge visa. Shall we wait for 190 NSW pre-invite and apply that VISA or shall we go with 189? Details are in my signature.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> by the time CO gets assigned to your case, it will be 3 or 4 more months considering the number of invites/lodges post July 11....so your current PCC will be valid only for couple of more months...
> 
> why give a chance for CO to ask for latest PCC when you can get one within a week's time.
> 
> I got both my FBI PCC and State PCC withing a week.


Is there a separate process altogether to obtain state PCC, if yes can you point towards the resources? I will need to obtain state PCC as I am currently in US.


----------



## ekamjot (Sep 10, 2018)

*invitation recieved non pro*

Hi, i am a silent observer. I had to register today because its important to know the date of invite. i just got confirmation email from my agent that i have received an invite. I was thinking that 14 june is the last date for non pro for invite and so i did not even ask my agent. category 263311 telecom engg. points 70. non pro..june 20 2018 and time 10:39:51 in melbourne (i dont remember time zones so telling location). Thanks a lot for the valuable imformation available on this discussion group. I gained a lot of understanding of this process. I also updated my status on immitracker. 

 best of luck to everyone waiting from this lottery. May u also get it soon, and i did not apply for 190 invitation, and I don't have any other copy applied for invitation means i have nothing to withdraw.


----------



## ekamjot (Sep 10, 2018)

invited....non pro 70 points, june 20 2018, 10:39 am. in melbourne.


----------



## handiatmadja3009 (Aug 18, 2018)

Any update for accountant or external auditor ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

ekamjot said:


> Hi, i am a silent observer. I had to register today because its important to know the date of invite. i just got confirmation email from my agent that i have received an invite. I was thinking that 14 june is the last date for non pro for invite and so i did not even ask my agent. category 263311 telecom engg. points 70. non pro..june 20 2018 and time 10:39:51 in melbourne (i dont remember time zones so telling location). Thanks a lot for the valuable imformation available on this discussion group. I gained a lot of understanding of this process. I also updated my status on immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the valuable update..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

intruder_ said:


> Is there a separate process altogether to obtain state PCC, if yes can you point towards the resources? I will need to obtain state PCC as I am currently in US.


It depends on the state. Some states won't issue though (i.e. Arizona)


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a single EOI for both 189 and 190 Visa and I was invited yesterday. So I just wanted to know if I still need to withdraw my 190 Visa Application as I can't see any withdraw button.

ANZSCO: 261313
DOE: 11/07/2018
Pts:75
DOI: 11/09/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Symon87 said:


> I had a single EOI for both 189 and 190 Visa and I was invited yesterday. So I just wanted to know if I still need to withdraw my 190 Visa Application as I can't see any withdraw button.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> DOE: 11/07/2018
> ...


if it was within the same, its ok, you can't


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Is there a separate process altogether to obtain state PCC, if yes can you point towards the resources? I will need to obtain state PCC as I am currently in US.


Hey I was in NC and the police there had no clue about what PCC was. I got one from FBI. Please let me know as well if you get any information about state PCC!


----------



## Symon87 (Nov 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> if it was within the same, its ok, you can't


Yup, it was 1 combined EOI. Thanks for the info.

Cheers!


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

To all those who got invited today, congratulations!

Now, is there a thread for visa application? Especially for those who have just began the application process? I see one but that has members who have already applied and are waiting for the grant.


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

ekamjot said:


> invited....non pro 70 points, june 20 2018, 10:39 am. in melbourne.


Thx for the info mate.
I think you are the latest 70 Non-Pro in this round.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Let's hope @shekar.ym directs us.


Saba Akbar said:


> Hey I was in NC and the police there had no clue about what PCC was. I got one from FBI. Please let me know as well if you get any information about state PCC!


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi guys 
Any one got invitation for ICT security specialist!!!! 70 or 75 pts???

Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Is there a separate process altogether to obtain state PCC, if yes can you point towards the resources? I will need to obtain state PCC as I am currently in US.


each state has its own process...for example NJ has outsourced state PCC to a company called IdentoGo...

so you need to google based on your state.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Any handy resource/link where the information about specific states which don't issue state PCC can be sought?

In case the state I live in doesn't issue it, does it make sense to approach them for it and if they respond that they don't issue it, provide it as an evidence if CO asks for it?


andreyx108b said:


> It depends on the state. Some states won't issue though (i.e. Arizona)


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> each state has its own process...for example NJ has outsourced state PCC to a company called IdentoGo...
> 
> so you need to google based on your state.


Thanks for the lead, will start figuring it out.
Much appreciated.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Any handy resource/link where the information about specific states which don't issue state PCC can be sought?
> 
> In case the state I live in doesn't issue it, does it make sense to approach them for it and if they respond that they don't issue it, provide it as an evidence if CO asks for it?



there is no specific site where it is mentioned which state issue and which does not...

if you are from Texas or MN i know friends who got PCC from the state...i can get you in contact with them.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

That would be helpful for sure. Mind if I PM you for more information?


shekar.ym said:


> there is no specific site where it is mentioned which state issue and which does not...
> 
> if you are from Texas or MN i know friends who got PCC from the state...i can get you in contact with them.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> That would be helpful for sure. Mind if I PM you for more information?


PM me


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 
Got the confirmation thru agent , saw it with my eyes “INVITED”... yuhuuu

9 december 2017 
70 
Mechanical 

Thanku everyone especially tony, newbeinz, shrav, azam, kerberos,andrey and nilkot..

My suggestion to newly passouts from australia uni(masters) is to increase points as soon as possible cos doha is very unpredictable and turbulent ,,, good luck to all

Thanks 
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

intruder_ said:


> Any handy resource/link where the information about specific states which don't issue state PCC can be sought?
> 
> In case the state I live in doesn't issue it, does it make sense to approach them for it and if they respond that they don't issue it, provide it as an evidence if CO asks for it?


What states did you live in? 

Are you still based out of the US?


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I need an urgent advice from any of you please, so posting it here..
I am in the USA and I am expecting EOI in 11th October round. My son is 4.5 years old, and the problem is his passport is going to expire soon. The Indian passport renewal service takes around 6-8 weeks minimum in the USA (no upper bound I guess). 
Could anyone advise what should I do? Can I send his passport for renewal, and if yes what will I fill in Visa application if his passport doesn't arrive back in time?
Or should I wait for the renewal, and first apply the Visa application? (In that case what is the process of getting passport details changed afterward)
And advice is greatly appreciated......

Many thanks,
Rahul


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

twister68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent advice from any of you please, so posting it here..
> I am in the USA and I am expecting EOI in 11th October round. My son is 4.5 years old, and the problem is his passport is going to expire soon. The Indian passport renewal service takes around 6-8 weeks minimum in the USA (no upper bound I guess).
> ...


You should be able to apply for EOI with the existing passport, and later when you get your sons renews passport update it, both during EOI and VIsa processing. There are sections to update the change in status passport.


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

All the best to all who are waiting for invite...


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> Good luck to everyone who is waiting for an invite in the next round.
> 
> Keep this in mind, never ever give up on your dreams!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

twister68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent advice from any of you please, so posting it here..
> I am in the USA and I am expecting EOI in 11th October round. My son is 4.5 years old, and the problem is his passport is going to expire soon. The Indian passport renewal service takes around 6-8 weeks minimum in the USA (no upper bound I guess).
> ...


it doesnt take 8 weeks... you will get max in 4 to 5 weeks...after invite you get 60 days to accept invite and lodge your visa....


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

How many of us have watched Hindi Movie "Thank You".

I remember the dialogue of Irfan Khan said" Jaha tak mai Ladiyon ko jaanta hu" throughout the whole movie but ended up saying; " Vai main kaha jaanta hu ladiyo kaa"

Now have same feelings for DHA. 
Vai I know nothing about them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys,
> Got the confirmation thru agent , saw it with my eyes “INVITED”... yuhuuu
> 
> 9 december 2017
> ...


Finally! Happy for you  After so many months of waiting. See you at the other thread soon. I wish I had work today so I can email my agent too. Ha!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> Hi guys,
> Got the confirmation thru agent , saw it with my eyes “INVITED”... yuhuuu
> 
> 9 december 2017
> ...


good luck mate! All the best with lodge and see ya in Oz


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Lowest inviation for Non-Pro

So far now, non-pro 70 pointers invited up to 20th June...so, it is only 20 days move of non-pro 70 pointers with the lowest number of inviation, whereas there are rains of pro-rata inviation even with 70 points...

-was there any wrong pro vs. non-pro ratio setting by DIBP, or it was their planned setting....

Fraustrated and confused as a non-pro applicant!


----------



## babu91 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum. 

1) Could anyone inform what is the chance of getting an invite with 65 points(non-pro rata-Electrical Engineer)? EOI submitted on 7th September 2018.

2) Is it wise to apply 190 instead of waiting for 189 invite?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

babu91 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Hi.

65 point non-pros had a very bad day so far. 70 points did not do well either. I would recommend for sure applying 190 (you can have two different applications open, 189 and 190 at the same time).

And if you are able to improve your points total at all, do whatever it takes!

Best of luck.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> good luck mate! All the best with lodge and see ya in Oz




Hi Andrey,

Need your suggestion on my current situation. Let me know if I can pm you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Lowest inviation for Non-Pro
> 
> So far now, non-pro 70 pointers invited up to 20th June...so, it is only 20 days move of non-pro 70 pointers with the lowest number of inviation, whereas there are rains of pro-rata inviation even with 70 points...
> 
> ...




It's well planned bro!! Neither July round of 18-82 was mistake nor Sept 82-18 was mistake.

But funny thing is they gave 820 to non pros on July, however, gave almost double invite to pro rata in September. It's unfair!! 
That extra 820 to non pros would have cleared big backlogs of 70 non pros!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

babu91 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


With 65 points your chances are minimal. I would definitely apply for 190 but also try to increase your points. If you haven't got 20 for English I strongly advise to prepare for PTE because NSW does not seem to invite most applicants unless they have superior English.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received ITA to apply visa for PR under subclass 189. Will keep the thread posted for further progress in the process to lodge visa. Shall we wait for 190 NSW pre-invite and apply that VISA or shall we go with 189? Details are in my signature.


Lol. Buddy why to wait for 190 anymore. You have 189.. apply for it and haan cancel your 190 application so that tje person with lower points than ypurs get the 190 atleast. All the best

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received ITA to apply visa for PR under subclass 189. Will keep the thread posted for further progress in the process to lodge visa. Shall we wait for 190 NSW pre-invite and apply that VISA or shall we go with 189? Details are in my signature.


Congratulations for invite. Now continue your process for 189. Please withdraw 190 to help others of low pointers.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Got mine yesterday


----------



## ahmzzz (Sep 11, 2018)

*189 spouse*

Hi Experts,

Just need a quick help regarding adding spouse to EOI or after the invitation received, having a few questions in mind. Could anyone please refer an applicable source/link/thread as I am aware it will be out of scope of this thread and I am only following this thread atm. 
I am currently residing in Perth.

Cheers


Mechanical engineer-EOI 31st jan 2018-expecting invitation soon


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Got mine yesterday




Congrats. Long awaited since 2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz (Sep 11, 2018)

Sorry forgot to mention my points =70


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

So 17th August is the last DOE for 261313 at 75 points.

Slight hope of 261313 70 pointers to finally move at the next round.

Also, congratulations all those people who have got their invites. Please withdraw your state EOIs for people at lower points to have any chance. _/\_


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

congrats to all invited
i'm 261312 with 75 points DOE 17-08-2018, still waiting for my agent reply regarding the invitation, i hope i got it.. rly painful to wait


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Lowest inviation for Non-Pro
> ...


Yes bro..... July round was a smaller one as compare to September... In a bigger round such discrimination 18:82 ratio is really fraustrating for non-pro people.... 40:60 might be better at least..

Non-Pro people usually get inviation 5 point lower than the pro occupation. Now pro and non need equal point-70 to get an invitation. Besides, in previous 2 rounds, non pro 70 pointers cleared and move more than 2/3 months per round... This time only 20 days have moved forward...

Really don't know what is waiting in coming days.... unpredictable DIBP and their strategies!


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

babu91 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


-In your same code and with the same point, I am waiting since October-2017 for 189, but did not get inviation yet...it is also uncertain whether or not invitation will send for 65 Electrical Engineering in this financial year.

-Seeing the lower inviation 300/round, last year in December, I have submitted 190 EOI with 65+5 both in NSW and Victoria, but still now no pre-inviation received from NSW.

As an occupation mate, I would like to suggest you to submit 190 NSW and Victoria EOI ASAP. If you get 189 inviation (no possibility within short time), then may remove 190 EOI.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



kunsal said:


> So 17th August is the last DOE for 261313 at 75 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah !!!! For 261313, 75 points DOE moved from 20/06/2018 to 17/08/2018 (2months). If this trend continues, next OCT invitation could clear upto 11/10/2018. If this happens, there is a chance for 70 pointers who are waiting since Nov 2017.

Congratulations for all the people who got the invitation. Hope everyone Pro and non-pros all will have fair chance to get their invitations soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ramram
> 
> Really disappointing round for the non-pros - looks like they have made correction to get the ratio to the 40:60 in favour of pro ratas - I have crunched a few numbers and came to some rough possible figures:
> 
> ...


Hi Ramram..

After looking at the results closer, I have a slight change in my reading:

I think about 500 invites would have been needed to clear the 70 point non-pro queue by 21 days. The pro ratas moved more than last month, except for Programmers, so I think there was a slight increase in Pro Rata invites - so I now thing the round was 2000 with a 1500:500 split. If this is repeated for 11th October, we would then have had 4,500 invites for Pro Rata and 2,990 for non pro rata - and be at the 60:40 ratio for the total of the 4 rounds - clearing only another 20 days of 70 pointers to about 10th July 2018.

If it then stays at a total of 2000 for 11th November 2018 round, that would be 800 for non-pros clearing 6 weeks of the 70 point backlog to about the end of August 2018. So pretty close to my initial analysis and, unfortunately, if accurate, it means no possible invite for you until 11th November 2018 - but this is just one of many possible scenarios for the next two months

Regards

Tony


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Next Step After Invite*

Hi All,

We have received our invite last night and now preparing ourselves for next step to apply for visa and provide all possible documents. I have few questions and looking for any information related to the same.

1. Our documents are ready and below is the list of all documents. Please confirm if any document is missing except PCC & Medical.

*Main Applicant:*
Passport + Visa Pages
Old Passport(If Required)
Company RnR Letter
Company ID Card
UG Consolidated Marksheet
UG Degree
PG Consolidated Marksheet
PG Degree
Company Payslips (at least 1 for each quarter)
*Company Appointment Letter (Letter given at campus placement joining date is not different in the letter as compare with Actual joining date)*
Appraisal Letters
UK Tax Returns
UK Visa Invite Letter
UK Payslips
India ITR's
Form16
Name Change Affidavit
PF Passbook
10th Marksheet with DOB
12th Marksheet with DOB
PAN
Bank Statements
Marriage Certificate
Form 80
Form 1221
Form 26AS
Aadhar Card
PTE Scorecard
ACS result

*Spouse:*
Passport + Visa Pages
Company1 Reference Letter with RnR
Company2 Statutory Declaration with RnR
Company1 Payslips
Company2 Payslips
Company1 Appointment Letter - Campus Placement offer letter
Company2 Appointment Letter
Company1 Appraisal Letters
Company2 Appraisal Letter
Company1 Relieving Letter
Company2 Relieving Letter
Company1 FnF
Company2 FnF
ITR's
Company1 Form16
Company2 Form16
UG Consolidated Marksheet
UG Degree
PF Passbook
10th Marksheet with DOB
10th Passing Certificate with DOB
12th Marksheet
12th Passing Certificate
PAN
Bank Statements
Marriage Certificate
Form26AS
Form 80
Form 1221
Aadhar Card
PTE Scorecard
ACS result

2. Spouse currently working in a company for which no experience is claimed and we didn't submit any documents for ACS assessment as well. Do we still need to provide any document in Visa application for current company of spouse?

3. Some of our documents are not scanned properly and have lines and dust marks, shall we do it again or put those in application? Will that impact anything?

4. Regarding PCC, we are trying to get PCC done ASAP coz it takes time in PCC but we are little concerned as PCC from India needs to be done via an application in which we have to provide our permanent address as well as current address. In our case both of our permanent addresses are now changed and we do not have any government ID's for those addresses. Does Police verify permanent address along with current address to issue PCC?

5. We know that if we have any document in black & white we need to get it stamped. Does the stamp date matters? Also, we have some payslips which were provided in black & white print only, shall we get those notarized/stamped before uploading in visa application?

6. We do not have birth certificate as of now and trying to arrange, is it necessary to upload birth certificates?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ramram..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really appreciated your advise mate.

But one thing has came into my mind that, if similar round continues in October, total no. of invitations sent out will be 7490.
However, initially DHA has confirmed that it will be similar FY with most probably 15600 total invitations for us. If 7490 gone out of 15600, we will have 8110 left for 8 months. It's an average of 1013/month.

Do you really reckon Nov month has chance to have once 2000 invitations round? If it falls back to 1000/month, my EOI is dead for this year for sure. 

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Tony and other experienced gentlemen, Need help while filling National identity card(aadhaar) in immi. what should i put in family and given name for national idntity card while filling my health declarations in immi. In my aadhaar card name is X S/O Y. And in my passport i only have given name which is X and no surname. Kindly suggest. Help link from immi for national id card name filling: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h0020.aspx


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Guys

This thread has more than 20+ pages in the last 12 hours alone.
Just wondering if any 70 pointers cleared for 2613xx?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This thread has more than 20+ pages in the last 12 hours alone.
> Just wondering if any 70 pointers cleared for 2613xx?


I haven't seen a reported case of 70 (2613*) getting the ITA in yesterday's round. I think its safe to assume the cut off was 75 for 11-Sep round too.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> I haven't seen a reported case of 70 (2613*) getting the ITA in yesterday's round. I think its safe to assume the cut off was 75 for 11-Sep round too.


2613 is at 75 on Aug 17 is the last, so next month it may touch 70.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

How and where to file for health clearance?
What is the fee in Delhi-IN if someone is from here?

How can I get this letter which PCC requires in Delhi. "Attach letter of Agency Requiring PCC"


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This thread has more than 20+ pages in the last 12 hours alone.
> Just wondering if any 70 pointers cleared for 2613xx?


Nope.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Post invite process thread?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Anyone here from UAE currently in process of applying visa or already submitted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh5323959 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Really appreciated your advise mate.
> 
> But one thing has came into my mind that, if similar round continues in October, total no. of invitations sent out will be 7490.
> However, initially DHA has confirmed that it will be similar FY with most probably 15600 total invitations for us. If 7490 gone out of 15600, we will have 8110 left for 8 months. It's an average of 1013/month.
> ...


'Our main assumptions are based on the new immigration minister trying to reach the 43,900 ceiling/target in the Federal Budget. When family members are taken off this becomes around 31,000 invites. We have reduced that by an expected 7000 New Zealander applicants and are left with around 24,000 invitations for 2018/19. So 2,000 per month.'

from Iscah


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

INVITED
DOE 24TH nov 
263111
70 pts


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Really appreciated your advise mate.
> 
> But one thing has came into my mind that, if similar round continues in October, total no. of invitations sent out will be 7490.
> However, initially DHA has confirmed that it will be similar FY with most probably 15600 total invitations for us. If 7490 gone out of 15600, we will have 8110 left for 8 months. It's an average of 1013/month.
> ...


Hi

If it drops off in November then it may take a couple of more months to get to you - let's look ahead 1 month at a time - 20 days is not great but it is still movement in the right direction for you - we hope for more movement on 11th October

Regards

Tony


----------



## Dineshpancholi (Mar 13, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> nabhilash said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen a reported case of 70 (2613*) getting the ITA in yesterday's round. I think its safe to assume the cut off was 75 for 11-Sep round too.
> ...


Hi, was it 1st july or Aug17 ? Thanks


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

guys just got the call from my agent i got the 189 invite!
ANZSCO 261312, 189 - 75 Points, DOE: 17-August-2018

good luck for everyone


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

khalidk said:


> guys just got the call from my agent i got the 189 invite!
> ANZSCO 261312, 189 - 75 Points, DOE: 17-August-2018
> 
> good luck for everyone


Congrats!

This is good news! So as it seems they have less than a month of 75 pointers to clear, could touch 70 pointers in the next couple of rounds (or next round).


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I have received the invitation in sept round for internal auditor-221214. I have submitted the EOI on 19th April, 2018 with 80 points.

Thank You


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any reports of 2334 electronics getting invited yesterday?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

I dont understand one thing...the visa application service is talking about payment. AFAIK, you pay only when the grant is given...am I missing something?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

saifsd said:


> I dont understand one thing...the visa application service is talking about payment. AFAIK, you pay only when the grant is given...am I missing something?


No, you pay upfront at time of lodging Visa. afaik, it gets refunded in case of a rejection

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## satishvenkat (Sep 23, 2017)

Points: 70
Applied: 24/09/2017
For 261312

Any idea how long till I get invite?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

satishvenkat said:


> Points: 70
> Applied: 24/09/2017
> For 261312
> 
> Any idea how long till I get invite?


Your's very interesting. Just might be next month, Just might be.. LOL! 
But I'd say has to be within this year looking at how things go.

Do let us know if you get please. All the best.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

satishvenkat said:


> Points: 70
> Applied: 24/09/2017
> For 261312
> 
> Any idea how long till I get invite?


You only missed it by 3 days as till 21st September 2017 they have cleared all 70 pointers. You should be the first one among the 70 pointers. As your occpation's 75 pointers are cleared till mid August so you can realistically expect an invite in Nov round as next month round will only be able to clear all the backlogs of 75 pointers, however if the next round is bigger than yesterday's round you can get it soon and vice-versa.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

khalidk said:


> guys just got the call from my agent i got the 189 invite!
> ANZSCO 261312, 189 - 75 Points, DOE: 17-August-2018
> 
> good luck for everyone


You meant 17 Aug 2018 only, right? Or 2017??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> INVITED
> DOE 24TH nov
> 263111
> 70 pts


Congrats.
So you submitted on 24 Nov correct?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Your's very interesting. Just might be next month, Just might be.. LOL!
> But I'd say has to be within this year looking at how things go.
> 
> Do let us know if you get please. All the best.


I thought for 2613 with 70 points everybody before 30th Oct was invited.
How come No invitation for satishvenkat DOE september?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

moveoz said:


> I thought for 2613 with 70 points everybody before 30th Oct was invited.
> How come No invitation for satishvenkat DOE september?


S.No (row) 84 says, EOI cut off 21st Sep 2017, typo?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

DHA guys planning is clear, they don't want to invite 65 pointers, I believe that is why they just reduced the non-pro ceiling in yesterday round.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now hope for the best mate!! That's all we can do in this phase as nothing is in our hand.

Thanks for the guidance mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> S.No (row) 84 says, EOI cut off 21st Sep 2017, typo?


I dont think its a typo, same is published on https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018.

I am just guessing the person with 21st Sep DOE might have suspended the EOI for sometime and later activated it before the 3rd Jan round.

But the question still remains - why this guy with 70 points (2613) DOE in Sep'17 didnt get the invite.


satishvenkat said:


> Points: 70
> Applied: 24/09/2017
> For 261312
> 
> Any idea how long till I get invite?


@satishvenkat - Did you also suspend your EOI in between?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

moveoz said:


> I dont think its a typo, same is published on https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil/invitation-round-3-january-2018.
> 
> I am just guessing the person with 21st Sep DOE might have suspended the EOI for sometime and later activated it before the 3rd Jan round.
> 
> ...


Weird. Glitch in the Matrix LOL!


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*years of experience for 5 pts*



ronniesg said:


> Not sure if I understand what you mean by that highlighted statement. But if ACS assessed your employment to be relevant 'after' April 2008 - then you should enter the relevant experience start date from 1st May 2008.
> 
> And even if you deduct a 2 year period from 1st May 2008 until today, you should easily get more than 8 yrs and 4 months of experience - which should give you the maximum experience points. So what's the issue here?


A visa consultant I approached, informed me that I will not gain 5 pts in Dec 2018.
Although my ACS report considers my experience from post April 2008, I have a gap of over 2 years in employment in between (2008 -2018). I attended university from Feb 2012 to April 2013 and was unemployed from Oct 2015 to Oct 2016. So my experience from May 2008 to Sept 2018 is 93 months but from Sept 2008 to Sept 2018 is only 89 months. And this '89' continues till April 2023. From May 2023, my experience will jump from 89 months to over 103 months. 

The ACS experience start month keeps moving forward with every month it seems. Only a 10 year period from the current month going backwards is considered
With 70 points, 261313 189 EOI date : 15 Nov 2017, maybe I should go try for 489 with 80 pts instead of waiting for 189 and 190 (70+5 points, 261313 190 EOI date : 15 Mar 2018).

Cleo.


----------



## Das87 (Aug 16, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> You only missed it by 3 days as till 21st September 2017 they have cleared all 70 pointers. You should be the first one among the 70 pointers. As your occpation's 75 pointers are cleared till mid August so you can realistically expect an invite in Nov round as next month round will only be able to clear all the backlogs of 75 pointers, however if the next round is bigger than yesterday's round you can get it soon and vice-versa.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi,

Is it confirmed that invitations for 70 pointers till 21st September has been sent out.

Occupation - 261313
DOE- 31/07/2018
189 - 70 points
190(VIC & NSW) - 75


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> You meant 17 Aug 2018 only, right? Or 2017??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


yes only 17 Aug 2018


----------



## loading254 (Dec 8, 2017)

I hadn't realized that my EoI for 189 was active.!! . 
Lost touch with it after I got the subclass 190 invite and submitted.

Got an invite on my email yesterday.

DOE = 19th Nov 2017
Invite = 10th sep 2018
Points = 70
ANZO = Computer Networks


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Congratulations to all who received the invite and all the best for the Grant !! 

May I please request you all to withdraw your 190 EOIs (if any) for us lesser point candidates to get the pre invite.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Guys, what is the situation with 262112 - ICT Security Specialist?

Has anyone received an invite with 70 points in 189? Till what DOE date the invitations are sent till yesterday?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> No, you pay upfront at time of lodging Visa. afaik, it gets refunded in case of a rejection
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Afaik the likelihood of a refund in case of a rejection is near zero


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

loading254 said:


> I hadn't realized that my EoI for 189 was active.!! .
> 
> Lost touch with it after I got the subclass 190 invite and submitted.
> 
> ...




Which state? I am waiting with 70 since June 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

josygeorge000 said:


> DHA guys planning is clear, they don't want to invite 65 pointers, I believe that is why they just reduced the non-pro ceiling in yesterday round.


Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.

Now if they don't wanna intake 65 pointers, then how they manage Technician, nurses, Electrician, trade workers- people from these occupations usually have not higher point like 70,75...most of the higher pointers must have superior English, i.e. PTE 79, but these occupations people are not much skillful in English and have not capability of getting 79 in PTE/IELTS, not only these occupations, people of others occupations also have less capability of scoring 79 in PTE. 79 is not an easy task.

So far my knowing, people from these occupations have high demand in Australia. Australia does not have the ambition to take people only from skill category-1 like Engineer, doctor, ICT, accountant...


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

satishvenkat said:


> Points: 70
> Applied: 24/09/2017
> For 261312
> 
> Any idea how long till I get invite?


How may points did you get for English? 10 or 20?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Rocky,

I am based in U.A.E and i m currently in process of lodging the visa. What about you?



RockyRaj said:


> Anyone here from UAE currently in process of applying visa or already submitted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerbala (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I cleared PTE with 20 points on 18th Aug 2018. But unfortunately, while updating EOI on 19th Aug, I forgot to click the submit button at the end.(Soo Stupid I know)..When I logged into EOI just liked that today(11-Sept-2018), I relaized that the EOI was not updated on 19th august and updated the same today. Hence, my DOE will be today.

Occupation: ICT BA
Points: 75 (Age-30, English-20, Education-15, Work Ex-5, Partner-5) April 10th 2019, Age will reduce to 25.
DOE - 11-Sept-2018

My current company has its office in Brisbane(Queensland). If I get 189, I can try for internal transfer. With this DoE and 75points, what is the possibility of getting the invite before I loose my points for Age.

Should I apply for state sponshorship ignoring 189? should I apply for NSW or VIC based on invite and job opportunities in case if I apply for State Sponsorship.?


----------



## Abdul-341 (May 2, 2017)

Does anyone knows what is current trend for telecommunication engineers ?
Like what are the minimum points for selection and cut-off for this telecommunications network engineers ?
Also, is it pro-rata or non-pro rata ?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Powerbala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I cleared PTE with 20 points on 18th Aug 2018. But unfortunately, while updating EOI on 19th Aug, I forgot to click the submit button at the end.(Soo Stupid I know)..When I logged into EOI just liked that today(11-Sept-2018), I relaized that the EOI was not updated on 19th august and updated the same today. Hence, my DOE will be today.
> 
> ...


Mine is ICT BA as well with 75 points. My DOE is 28/04 and got the invite in this round I.e. about 4 months time. If this trend continues then you can expect in similar time frame. Though you never things could change in due course.


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

261313 Software Engineer 65 pts for 189, 70 pts for 190 DOE: Jan. 2018
Waiting for invite..
By when should I expect invitation with this point, anybody any suggestion.. thanks in advance..


----------



## vikrshar (May 17, 2017)

Can anyone guide me by when can I expect EOI, as DoE 17.07.2018, 263312 on 70 points?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.
> 
> Now if they don't wanna intake 65 pointers, then how they manage Technician, nurses, Electrician, trade workers- people from these occupations usually have not higher point like 70,75...most of the higher pointers must have superior English, i.e. PTE 79, but these occupations people are not much skillful in English and have not capability of getting 79 in PTE/IELTS, not only these occupations, people of others occupations also have less capability of scoring 79 in PTE. 79 is not an easy task.
> 
> So far my knowing, people from these occupations have high demand in Australia. Australia does not have the ambition to take people only from skill category-1 like Engineer, doctor, ICT, accountant...


I agree. The problem is, they seem to be indicating a strong priority for pro-rata, whether they mean to have such a direct effect on nurses etc, or not. 

Any low invite rounds for any group early in the year (like for the non-pros yesterday), means curtains for the lowest point scorers in that group for the entire year, because later in the year, with fewer invites available, only the high point scorers get in.

Frankly I've given up trying to guess what they'll do month to month. It is absolutely mind-boggling how they shift the parameters with no warning or explanation. I've never seen anything like it. If they were in business, their partners would have permanently severed ties long ago. 

Why the heavy bias to non-pro in July? Who knows. Why state that you are going 40-60 from now on, then after one 40-60 round, suddenly skew it 20-80 the next month? Not a clue. When deciding to go to 1 invite round per month, why not implement that the first time you switch to a new year, instead of changing your mind after the first mini round and screwing everyone out of half a month's invites? Your guess is as good as mine!

Sorry if that sounded like a rant. It kind of is, but mostly I'm dealing with it as an experience in comedy. And a sincere congratulations to the pro-ratas who did have a good day. We are all at the mercy of this random mess, and who knows where it goes next.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Guys, what are the chances of getting invited with 70 points under 189 for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)?


----------



## cleojames10 (Aug 4, 2017)

*489 EOI lodged*

Gaining only 70 points for 261313 from ACS, Iscah's 189 results looked much better this time for a 70 pointer like me. But since 70 pointer EOIs are boring my garden snails with their pace, I thought to roll the dice on 489 as well. But I still hope the final months of 2018 produce even bigger EOI Skill Select results unlike from last December when they began their miserly 300 per round cap. Maybe 'they' manage to scrap out some 70 pointer EOIs from the bottom of the EOI barrel before 'they' either seal this barrel for EOIs below 75 points or just open the other end of barrel straight for scrap!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> I just received an invite as well 🙂
> 261111, 75 points DOE 28/04/2018
> 
> Congrats to all those who received the invite and all the best to those waiting!


I have withdrawn my SC190 EOIs for NSW and VIC as I am proceeding with the visa process for SC189. All the best everyone


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

AussieDream1 said:


> Guys, what are the chances of getting invited with 70 points under 189 for 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)?


Anyone?


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Then you have to explain the truth to them - whatever the truth is. If you advise that you are separated but hope to reconcile one day, they may or may not insist on health and character clearances
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thank you very much Tony for your advice.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Congratulations to all those who have received an invite. Fir those who are still waiting, have a faith and you'll get it soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Then you have to explain the truth to them - whatever the truth is. If you advise that you are separated but hope to reconcile one day, they may or may not insist on health and character clearances
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Thank you very much for taking time and answering questions from members like me. Absolutely invaluable...!

As expected, I received an invite yesterday. Today, I logged on to the system and started filling the form. However, I soon stumbled upon a section in the form which asked my wife's passport details(despite putting her as non-migrating family member).

Now the problem is I don't know her current passport details and she's denying me that information. I can't even complete the application form without her passport info.

Would you please be able to suggest me a concrete solution?

Thanks,
Rainy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rainy said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thank you very much for taking time and answering questions from members like me. Absolutely invaluable...!
> 
> ...


Hi Rainy

You should be able to leave that blank for non-migrating family members - if not, put dummy number of A000000 in there and after lodging your visa application, update an incorrect answer to advise you do not know the number of your wife's passport at this time

Regards

Tony


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

saifsd said:


> I dont understand one thing...the visa application service is talking about payment. AFAIK, you pay only when the grant is given...am I missing something?


You pay the application fee at the time you submit the application.



sidpadki said:


> No, you pay upfront at time of lodging Visa. afaik, it gets refunded in case of a rejection


No, the application fee is for Immigration to process your application. Whether your visa is granted or rejected, they have still processed the application so you don't get a refund if it's rejected.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscah - When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions -------------------------------------------

Here are Iscah's latest estimates of how long we think you will have to wait for a 189 invitation from TODAY - 12th September 2018.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/Sep12thPredictions2018.png



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz (Sep 11, 2018)

*visa processing time*

Hi

Can anyone give an insight about the processing times for 189 at the moment? from the day of lodging application and uploading documents?

thanks


----------



## mfaiqs (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi guys, i got my ITA, 189, 233311, 75. 

I need to know how to obtain Police clearance certificate from Pakistan from overseas.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

ahmzzz said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give an insight about the processing times for 189 at the moment? from the day of lodging application and uploading documents?
> 
> thanks


From most replies I've seen here, it seems to be about 6 months or so... each case is different ofcourse, but.. mostly...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mfaiqs said:


> Hi guys, i got my ITA, 189, 233311, 75.
> 
> I need to know how to obtain Police clearance certificate from Pakistan from overseas.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/pakistan

See under Police Check tab - it has info for residents / non-residents


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

@ Tony
For 261313
It is estimated that 70 pointers with 6 months backlog(March) will be cleared in 4 months...What's your prediction for 8 months backlog(Jan)?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

rainy said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thank you very much for taking time and answering questions from members like me. Absolutely invaluable...!
> 
> ...


Why dont you mark yourself as seperated and NOT add her as a non migrating family unit ? 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Balthiru said:


> @ Tony
> For 261313
> It is estimated that 70 pointers with 6 months backlog(March) will be cleared in 4 months...What's your prediction for 8 months backlog(Jan)?


Hi

the queue is nearly 11 months for 70 pointers - starts at 30th October 2017. So you need over 2 months of movement to get a January 2018 70 point EOI invited. Going from Steve's table it would be likely to be December 2018 if the parameters of the table are met for the next 3 rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 261111
EOI 189 - 06/06/2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 06/06/2018 - (70+5) pts
PTE - 20

Has anyone under this ANZSCO code received an invitation recently? If yes, please post your details as a reply.

Thank you in advance


----------



## ahmzzz (Sep 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> From most replies I've seen here, it seems to be about 6 months or so... each case is different ofcourse, but.. mostly...


thanks mate.
Just one more question. Does it affect the total time if I include my partner after lodging the application?


----------



## shimple (May 1, 2018)

shimple said:


> 261313 Software Engineer 65 pts for 189, 70 pts for 190 DOE: Jan. 2018
> Waiting for invite..
> By when should I expect invitation with this point, anybody any suggestion.. thanks in advance..


People please share your inputs..


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

ahmzzz said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give an insight about the processing times for 189 at the moment? from the day of lodging application and uploading documents?
> 
> thanks


If it is a Direct Grant: ~130 days.
If CO contacts you: ~180 days.


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

braich.abhijeet said:


> 263111
> 70 points
> 22nd Nov 2017
> 
> ...


Can you tell what was reason VIC rejected your submission.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmzzz (Sep 11, 2018)

imprincek said:


> If it is a Direct Grant: ~130 days.
> If CO contacts you: ~180 days.


Does it reset the time frame if let's suppose we update marital status meanwhile? as in, include partner within the few days of lodging application?


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

vikrshar said:


> Can anyone guide me by when can I expect EOI, as DoE 17.07.2018, 263312 on 70 points?


Go to the immitracker website and search for expression of interest sc189 and check trends. also you can go to Iscah website under news section. Good luck


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

qazx said:


> Why dont you mark yourself as seperated and NOT add her as a non migrating family unit ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If I mark myself as separated, that indicates that I've given up from my side, which I clearly haven't. It also will jeopardize her chance in the future. All I can do is to keep her option of getting visa open as long as I could without affecting me.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

What is the best way to make payment from india?


----------



## rainy (Sep 7, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rainy
> 
> You should be able to leave that blank for non-migrating family members - if not, put dummy number of A000000 in there and after lodging your visa application, update an incorrect answer to advise you do not know the number of your wife's passport at this time
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony,

I'll try that. Hope, the case officer won't have a problem with that.


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

*Hooray*

Got the invite. Yesssss!!:whoo:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Kevin Mutasa said:


> Got the invite. Yesssss!!:whoo:


Congratulations..which occupation code and points and doe

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

shimple said:


> People please share your inputs..


I doubt that you will get invited with 65 points. There is a long queue of people with 70 points ahead of you.
If you can increase your points please do so.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

shimple said:


> shimple said:
> 
> 
> > 261313 Software Engineer 65 pts for 189, 70 pts for 190 DOE: Jan. 2018
> ...


What's your points break up?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

AussieDream1 said:


> Anyone?


What is your point breakdown and DOE?

Your occupation is non pro-rata so with 70 points it all depends on your DOE.
In the September round the 70 point non pro queue only moved about 3 weeks so if DHA invite the same number in October you would probably get invited if your DOE is before mid July 2018.


----------



## Optimistic_2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

saifsd said:


> What is the best way to make payment from india?


I read from one of the old thread that Travel Card is the best option and ICICI will do quick processing if you have account with them. However you need to check and compare the commission rate with other banks as well.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Optimistic_2018 said:


> I read from one of the old thread that Travel Card is the best option and ICICI will do quick processing if you have account with them. However you need to check and compare the commission rate with other banks as well.


How about a HDFC Forex card.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

what is the proof for travel documents? If passport, do we need to upload the scan of all pages or just the first page?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> How about a HDFC Forex card.


AFAIK, HDFC forex card is for on travel use. For eg., if you are traveling to Australia then you can use it there for your expenses...


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have created a separate thread for all those who have received the ITA and are in the process of filing visa, the requirements, processes, timings etc. can be discussed here.
You all are a welcome. Hope this helps. Please join the discussion.

Thanks

Post ITA 189 PR Visa Application Filing Process - 2018 onwards
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...filing-process-2018-onwards.html#post14653448


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Can someone also share the link for Oct thread?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

saifsd said:


> what is the proof for travel documents? If passport, do we need to upload the scan of all pages or just the first page?


Just the biography page and any page with your signature ought to be fine.


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

David Coleman gave a positive speech today on immigration. 

I tweeted (@DavidColemanMP) back to him "Very encouraging. It would be great if the department could investigate the wild monthly inconsistencies in Skill Select rounds which happen without warning or explanation. These leave thousands of prospective skilled migrants with no idea where they stand in a growing backlog."

He only has 2 other replies, so maybe he'll read mine


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Can someone also share the link for Oct thread?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk




https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...61482-189-eoi-invitations-october-2018-a.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

I had applied for IndusInd bank forex card for some other reason. The card came in less than 2 days and the rates were better than Hdfc or ICICI.


Optimistic_2018 said:


> I read from one of the old thread that Travel Card is the best option and ICICI will do quick processing if you have account with them. However you need to check and compare the commission rate with other banks as well.


Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

if i spend 8000 AUD using my debit card vs the same using any forex card, what difference in indian rupees shall that bring, any idea?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> I had applied for IndusInd bank forex card for some other reason. The card came in less than 2 days and the rates were better than Hdfc or ICICI.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk



if i spend 8000 AUD using my debit card vs the same using any forex card, what difference in indian rupees shall that bring, any idea?
__________________


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Non Pro 
26/06/2018
70 points

Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Employment Documents*

Hi Experts,

We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.

In our case, I am dependent and have changed 3 companies (currently working in 3rd) and claimed points only till leaving company 2. For ACS, no documents were submitted for current employment and the end date for Company 2 employment is Jan 2018 in ACS assessment. The reason for not claiming experience for current company was that my company denied to provide Reference Letter and I was not able to get a SD from seniors/reporting managers.

Now question is, do I still need to show current companies documents like Salary Slip, Appointment Letters, Form 16, Income Tax Returns, PF Statement and bank statement except Reference Letter? 
Or we can just skip every document for current company and continue with last 2 companies documents and provide tax & bank statements till Jan 2018?

Please help, its urgent!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the invite Ankur!

For the benefit of others, would you please revoke your EOI 190? Thanks!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 26/06/2018
> 70 points
> 
> Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


Next round for sure, even if the next round is biased towards pro rata occupations. There was a fifteen days movement this time for non pro


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 26/06/2018
> 70 points
> 
> Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


It would be a very very bad day for all non-pros if you were not invited at the next round, October 11th. The present cutoff is estimated to be 20th June 2018, so even with another very small allocation to non-pros, you should get it.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert according to September round what is the waiting time for 261313 70 points 189 and 75 190 taking into consideration I submitted EOI 25/8/2018


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi expert according to September round what is the waiting time for 261313 70 points 189 and 75 190 taking into consideration I submitted EOI 25/8/2018


A long one for 189. Iscah estimate is close to 8 months.
190 - Hard to predict.


----------



## falco91 (Jul 4, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.
> 
> Now if they don't wanna intake 65 pointers, then how they manage Technician, nurses, Electrician, trade workers- people from these occupations usually have not higher point like 70,75...most of the higher pointers must have superior English, i.e. PTE 79, but these occupations people are not much skillful in English and have not capability of getting 79 in PTE/IELTS, not only these occupations, people of others occupations also have less capability of scoring 79 in PTE. 79 is not an easy task.
> 
> So far my knowing, people from these occupations have high demand in Australia. Australia does not have the ambition to take people only from skill category-1 like Engineer, doctor, ICT, accountant...


Just logged on to comment on this. It's not really the lack of English skills that disadvantage some non pro-rata occupations, but qualifications. 

Unlike accountants and engineers who qualify with a degree, trade occupations (e.g. chefs, electricians) are often trained to a diploma or equivalent level. That's an instant 5 points off their application. 

Some pro-rata occupations like engineers and accountants also have access to a professional year option in Australia that awards them 5 bonus points. Degree trained occupations can also move on to a Master's or PhD which will award bonus points.

So consequently, trade occupations need a minimum of 5 years of experience (but realistic, about 10 years of exp) to attain 70-75 points. 

Unfortunately, Australia needs skilled tradespeople but at the rate that the points are going, it only seems that certain occupations will form the bulk of the immigrant pool.


----------



## Optimistic_2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

aljon_villar said:


> Non Pro
> 26/06/2018
> 70 points
> 
> Any thoughts???? My visa will expire on the 29th of November.


Since current invite covered 70 points till 20th June 2018, there is 99% chance for you, 1% I am keeping aside since none can predict their invitation criteria


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Optimistic_2018 said:


> Since current invite covered 70 points till 20th June 2018, there is 99% chance for you, 1% I am keeping aside since none can predict their invitation criteria




nothing is ever certain with dha


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thx but usually in cases smiler how long 190 takes


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

falco91 said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.
> ...



Ok, I totally agree that chefs, Electrician, trade workers, nurses etc occupation need 5-10 years work experience to qualify and gain 70-75.

But, if you are an offshore applicant in such occupations, how can you gain 70-75 points without PTE 79/20 points- could you please explain. The person who have more than 8 years experience to gain a full marks in work experience, must have to loose 5 points in age crossing 25-32 years age range.

You have mentioned that people from these occupations have chance to gain extra 5 points by completing professional years/course or by masters/PhD. It's Ok.

However, could you please give a statistic that how many people have Australian degrees, masters or PhD from such occupations...and also check the declared ceilings by DIBP in these occupations. If Australia want to intake only 25-30% people from their declared ceilings, from where they will get 70,75 pointers for these occupations...


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.
> 
> Now if they don't wanna intake 65 pointers, then how they manage Technician, nurses, Electrician, trade workers- people from these occupations usually have not higher point like 70,75...most of the higher pointers must have superior English, i.e. PTE 79, but these occupations people are not much skillful in English and have not capability of getting 79 in PTE/IELTS, not only these occupations, people of others occupations also have less capability of scoring 79 in PTE. 79 is not an easy task.
> 
> So far my knowing, people from these occupations have high demand in Australia. Australia does not have the ambition to take people only from skill category-1 like Engineer, doctor, ICT, accountant...


OMG I am a nurse and I am offended by your post! I got 79+ in my first PTE attempt. Not all people coming from the same occupation lack communication skills. Plus the point scoring is based on a lot of other factors, including qualification and work experience.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Saba Akbar said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.
> ...


Congratulations for your superior result, it is not like that the people are not getting 79, but the rate is much lower than the other pro-rata occupations...

No, I am not offending your occupation...I have just tried to show the overall point scenario of some non-pro occupations. If DIBP not like to invite below 70,75 points, then how can people get inviation from some non-pro occupations...


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Congratulations for your superior result, it is not like that the people are not getting 79, but the rate is much lower than the other pro-rata occupations...
> 
> No, I am not offending your occupation...I have just tried to show the overall point scenario of some non-pro occupations. If DIBP not like to invite below 70,75 points, then how can people get inviation from some non-pro occupations...


you are being offensive though. do you have data to back up your claim? based on your writing you're command of the english language is not that impressive tbh so get off your high horse


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

doublemint said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for your superior result, it is not like that the people are not getting 79, but the rate is much lower than the other pro-rata occupations...
> ...



I am not a superior PTE scorer!

What do think- is your English level too high and impressive? Are you a superior PTE scorer? Do you have sufficient data to dismiss my claim? How many people from these occupations have 70,75 points like other prorata?

There are huge number of people from these occupations who have 65,60 point, even 55 point. In previous rule, when 60 was the pass mark, most of the applicants from these occupations invited with 60, even 55+5 pointers invited from state as well. But, what is the present scenario, need 70,75..


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> I am not a superior PTE scorer!
> 
> What do think- is your English level too high and impressive? Are you a superior PTE scorer? Do you have sufficient data to dismiss my claim? How many people from these occupations have 70,75 points like other prorata?
> 
> There are huge number of people from these occupations who have 65,60 point, even 55 point. In previous rule, when 60 was the pass mark, most of the applicants from these occupations invited with 60, even 55+5 pointers invited from state as well. But, what is the present scenario, need 70,75..





ee_sajib said:


> Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. *If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65*. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.


Calm down folks. Immigration is not a privilege, and DIBP/DoHA are not obliged to invite applicants or grant invites to any of the occupations be it non-prorata or prorata.

My advice would be to do your best to improve overall score and hope for the best.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

ee_sajib said:


> Is it true.?...nothing is said anywhere like this. *If DIBP has motive that they will not invite 65 pointers, then why they have set the pass mark as 65*. In earlier system when 60 was the pass the mark, they invited many people with 60 points.


Calm down folks. Immigration is not a privilege, and DIBP/DoHA are not obliged to invite applicants or grant invites to any of the occupations be it non-prorata or prorata.

My advice would be to do your best to improve overall score and hope for the best.[/QUOTE]

Yes, everybody is trying to do so- whatever they think, whether he wanna increase his point or not....time will say everything as currently DIBP is not inviting people with 65 points....


----------



## khalidk (Aug 14, 2018)

guys how can i know if the invitation received from my agent is valid? since i don't have access to skillselect is there any way to officially validate?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

doublemint said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations for your superior result, it is not like that the people are not getting 79, but the rate is much lower than the other pro-rata occupations...
> ...


How impressive your English writing is! Before criticizing others, look at your own face. In your 4-5 lines writing, too many errors have been observed. Check you above writing, you don't know where have to put semicolon, full stop, even upper/lower case. How funny! You are trying to criticize others.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

khalidk said:


> guys how can i know if the invitation received from my agent is valid? since i don't have access to skillselect is there any way to officially validate?




It's simple bro!! Tell them to send you screenshots of Skillselect, where you can see whether you are invited or not.

If you see there, your name is mentioned there , with Apply Visa section option around there, you can process visa application. And other thing, ask your agent to send you EOI pdf which he can download from Skillselect, you can check whether that DOE with occupation code is invited or not from ISCAH unofficial result.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> How impressive your English writing is! Before criticizing others, look at your own face. In your 4-5 lines writing, too many errors have been observed. Check you above writing, you don't know where have to put semicolon, full stop, even upper/lower case. How funny! You are trying to criticize others.


This is the internet lmao i suggest you try to up your points instead of criticising DHA for not inviting you and looking down on nonpro rata occupations


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just wanted to understand why there is a change in assumption from Iscah's, are there any official announcements from DOHA on this??

Aug 2018
Our main assumptions are that there will be an average of 1300 per round for the rest of the year (some months higher some months lower. But we have taken an average of 1300 as DoHA have said there will be the same number – 15,600 – as last program year)

Sep 2018
Our main assumptions are based on DOHA continuing to invite around 2000 EOIs per month.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

What if I have left my job and after few months I have got the invite. I will be having experience letter and salary slips for all the time but i will not be able to provide current employment proof.
Please help


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> What if I have left my job and after few months I have got the invite. I will be having experience letter and salary slips for all the time but i will not be able to provide current employment proof.
> Please help


Its is not an issue, as u only need to provide proof for the time you have claimed points. If you are working in other odd jobs you can provide those payslips and if not working at all you dont need to..


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Do i need to download form 80 pdf, fill, scan and upload in visa app along with the same for my wife despite uploading pcc for all 4 (2 Adults+2 Children)of us?


----------



## davey6693 (Jan 16, 2018)

amit2611 said:


> Just wanted to understand why there is a change in assumption from Iscah's, are there any official announcements from DOHA on this??
> 
> Aug 2018
> Our main assumptions are that there will be an average of 1300 per round for the rest of the year (some months higher some months lower. But we have taken an average of 1300 as DoHA have said there will be the same number – 15,600 – as last program year)
> ...


They mentioned that because the immigration minister is new, they have a more optimistic outlook. That's about it as far as I know. To me I don't see any reason to assume higher invites this year. so I'm disregarding the table as a 65 pointer and assuming this year I won't get an invite. Iscah do great work, I just am personally taking the pessimist view. Their task is actually impossible for accurate forecasting with the skill select rounds changing wildly.


----------



## rajniwalia (Jul 12, 2018)

I have withdrawn NSW (190) after receiving 189 invite!!!


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> I have withdrawn NSW (190) after receiving 189 invite!!!


Your kind gesture is appreciated !


----------



## Optimistic_2018 (Sep 12, 2018)

rajniwalia said:


> I have withdrawn NSW (190) after receiving 189 invite!!!


Congratulations for your 189 and thanks for withdrawing 190.


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

Congratulations all invitees of September round for your 189 and kindly withdraw your 190 EOIs.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Sharmag said:


> Congratulations all invitees of September round for your 189 and kindly withdraw your 190 EOIs.


*already withdrawn my 190 eois*


----------



## Sharmag (Jun 2, 2018)

derik2020 said:


> Sharmag said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations all invitees of September round for your 189 and kindly withdraw your 190 EOIs.
> ...


Thanks derik2020!


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

sharv said:


> Its is not an issue, as u only need to provide proof for the time you have claimed points. If you are working in other odd jobs you can provide those payslips and if not working at all you dont need to..


Hi , Just re-iterating the same question. So if I change my job after submitting EOI, there is no issue, is it?
Should I re-assess again via ACS for my new Job, when I get invite.
*Note*:: Total Exp : 4.8 in Software Engineering. ACS may deduct 4 yrs as I hold ECE Degree, so 0.8 will be relevant experience as of today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

hi all - is form 47a required to be uploaded in the visa application for 189?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i have a query. When do we have to fill form 80 ? Before lodging or when the case officer asks us to fill ? Please reply

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

qazx said:


> Hi i have a query. When do we have to fill form 80 ? Before lodging or when the case officer asks us to fill ? Please reply


Upload it when lodging if you want to avoid CO contact. That could delay your grant by several months.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Ok, I totally agree that chefs, Electrician, trade workers, nurses etc occupation need 5-10 years work experience to qualify and gain 70-75.
> 
> But, if you are an offshore applicant in such occupations, how can you gain 70-75 points without PTE 79/20 points- could you please explain. The person who have more than 8 years experience to gain a full marks in work experience, must have to loose 5 points in age crossing 25-32 years age range.
> 
> ...


Also take into account the typical demographic of people in certain occupation who are interested in migrating. Take nurses and teachers, (#1, #2 respectively in demand), finding ones with the experience points to compete with 75+ point accountants and engineers is a rarity. They often hop around early in their career, but generally speaking aren't the kind of people looking to migrate to other countries. For every nurse or teacher, there are 100 accountants and probably 95 engineers, with even 30% of them scoring higher, there is no room for nurses and teachers. Hence the system is flawed if it's purpose is to meet occupational demand. 

It wasn't so obvious when the invite levels were high enough to let most qualified people in. But with the clamp down on numbers and resulting backlog, it shows just how pro-rata oriented the system is.

As far as the comments about English, many of the people on this forum show poor English, even those scoring 20 points . I'm mixed on the testing... IELTS written component is a total scam, but at least it stopped a lot of people from brute forcing their way to higher points. PTE-A is a cakewalk, I scored 90s first go (I'm a native English speaker)... and I feel like it's only exacerbated the problem of high point pro-ratas.

My biggest problem however, is that AU graduates are getting ****ed by this whole mess. As someone who did undergrad and postgrad in AU, I've got 5 years on the ground, had a job for 4 years while studying full time, invested 160k in tuition, and like most grads, came out with 65 points and little chance for PR at the moment (without a state nom). It's not only unfair to those that have potentially already established themselves in AU, but international education is supposedly the 3rd largest industry in AU; as people catch on to the current trends, it undermines the economy. The 5 pts for AU education is not enough. At the very least it should move you to the front of the line for similar point getters. I think it should also be worth 10 pts or count multiple times for those with multiple AU tertiary degrees.


----------



## Muthu pillai (Sep 8, 2018)

Karstedt said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I totally agree that chefs, Electrician, trade workers, nurses etc occupation need 5-10 years work experience to qualify and gain 70-75.
> ...


Totally agree 🤨


----------



## Pinky1939 (Oct 19, 2015)

Karstedt said:


> ee_sajib said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I totally agree that chefs, Electrician, trade workers, nurses etc occupation need 5-10 years work experience to qualify and gain 70-75.
> ...



So true!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Upload it when lodging if you want to avoid CO contact. That could delay your grant by several months.


SO download this 18 page pdf, fill manually for me and my wife, scan and upload? Or is there an online way?


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Dear friends, someone please answer, I'll be grateful...
1. 18 page Form 80 pdf to be downloaded, filled manually, scanned and uploaded, or as I read there is an online version too?
2. How to generate HAP Id or arrange the medicals, I'm on doc upload page in visa app process?

Thanks,
saif


----------



## falco91 (Jul 4, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Ok, I totally agree that chefs, Electrician, trade workers, nurses etc occupation need 5-10 years work experience to qualify and gain 70-75.
> 
> But, if you are an offshore applicant in such occupations, how can you gain 70-75 points without PTE 79/20 points- could you please explain. The person who have more than 8 years experience to gain a full marks in work experience, must have to loose 5 points in age crossing 25-32 years age range.
> 
> ...


Hi Sajib,

That's precisely the point I was trying to get at! It would be way harder for an offshore applicant to gain that much experience without losing age points in return. So having a 79+ PTE would not make up much for the points lost.

Don't have the statistic because obviously, it's not easy to obtain. But the point I was driving at is the availability of top-up degrees and professional year programs for certain occupations, which aren't available to tradespeople.

This creates a flaw in the system and is one reason why the points of accountants and engineers have risen from 60 points just 4 years ago to more than 70 today.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

I have withdrawn my VIC 190 EOI after 189 ITA


----------



## falco91 (Jul 4, 2018)

Karstedt said:


> Also take into account the typical demographic of people in certain occupation who are interested in migrating. Take nurses and teachers, (#1, #2 respectively in demand), finding ones with the experience points to compete with 75+ point accountants and engineers is a rarity. They often hop around early in their career, but generally speaking aren't the kind of people looking to migrate to other countries. For every nurse or teacher, there are 100 accountants and probably 95 engineers, with even 30% of them scoring higher, there is no room for nurses and teachers. Hence the system is flawed if it's purpose is to meet occupational demand.
> 
> It wasn't so obvious when the invite levels were high enough to let most qualified people in. But with the clamp down on numbers and resulting backlog, it shows just how pro-rata oriented the system is.
> 
> ...


The easy 79+ PTE (in comparison to TOEFL and IELTS) has inflated the overall points profile to a minimum of 65-70 points. The PTE in my opinion, presents a more realistic test of English competence, but allowing multiple attempts defeats its purpose in its entirety. 

I know the aforementioned might present as somewhat controversial for some people, but almost all registered health professions in Australia are only allowed to take the English test once every 3 months (I can't remember, but that was how it was... at least when I was registered). We had to score IELTS 7 in all components to be eligible for registration and if we don't, we had to wait another 3 months before taking the test again. It ensured that those who did not meet the minimum standards were not registered.

Perhaps, the government should limit everyone to 3 English tests a year to better gauge mastery of the English Language. Allowing multiple and unlimited attempts of the PTE (or any other English Language test for that matter) is a terrible way of gauging an applicant's actual mastery of said language.

As for education, the government's intent is to generate revenue off international students, but not necessarily to grant them a permanent residence after their studies. If not, it does create loopholes in the system where people can exploit (e.g. completing a 2-year Masters with the intent of scoring a PR).


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saifsd said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > Upload it when lodging if you want to avoid CO contact. That could delay your grant by several months.
> ...


You can fill it in online. You can then print just the page you need to sign, add your signature and scan it. Use a pdf editor to combine with the rest of the form you completed online.

Alternatively create a digital signature and add that to the complete form 80. Bear in mind though that once you add a digital signature the document can't be edited so save a copy before adding it in case you need to make any changes.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

saifsd said:


> 2. How to generate HAP Id or arrange the medicals, I'm on doc upload page in visa app process?


Follow the instructions here to complete My health declarations. After you do that a HAP ID will be generated:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We have received our invite and now starting to upload our documents. Before uploading and lock the document in Immi account we want to make sure we are uploading correct document or not and hence end with a question regarding dependent's document of employment.
> 
> ...


Can someone help with this query? I am planning to upload documents by tomorrow morning, don't want to delay applying visa for this one query.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Follow the instructions here to complete My health declarations. After you do that a HAP ID will be generated:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


I can only see application (which is still incomplete) status page when I LOGIN...no link to access my health declarations page...


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all - just a query : is form 47a required to be filled in and uploaded with the application?


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Experts from Delhi,

I am currently in Delhi for a personal work and planning to get the medical done from here. Did anyone from Delhi NCR region got their Medical done? As per home-affairs website there are only 2 hospitals (Max Multi specialty & Sadhu Vaswani Mission) in Delhi with eMedical affiliation. Are these hospitals good to get the Medical test done or shall I wait and go back to Bangalore to get it done?


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Can someone pls clarify, my ANZSCO is in MLTSSL list and my spouse's ANZSCO skill is in STSOL list with assessing authority-VETASSESS. So for 189 subclass can I claim additional 5 points for partner's skill ?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

divyashil said:


> Can someone pls clarify, my ANZSCO is in MLTSSL list and my spouse's ANZSCO skill is in STSOL list with assessing authority-VETASSESS. So for 189 subclass can I claim additional 5 points for partner's skill ?


Unfortunately u cannot claim for 189. I am in the same boat as you..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

divyashil said:


> Can someone pls clarify, my ANZSCO is in MLTSSL list and my spouse's ANZSCO skill is in STSOL list with assessing authority-VETASSESS. So for 189 subclass can I claim additional 5 points for partner's skill ?


While you cannot claim under 189, 190 allows you to claim the benefit (NSW)

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## anandmohan (Jul 12, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> 2 reported on our discord group.
> 
> latest doe is 22/05/2018


Hi Mate,

Can you pls invite me to that group. I too belong to 261111.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

falco91 said:


> As for education, the government's intent is to generate revenue off international students, but not necessarily to grant them a permanent residence after their studies. If not, it does create loopholes in the system where people can exploit (e.g. completing a 2-year Masters with the intent of scoring a PR).


Are you playing devil's advocate, or serious? That position doesn't pass the sniff test. Announce tomorrow that AU does not intend for international students to remain, and will be ineligible for PR until 3 years after completion of their degree; then watch international enrollment plummet over 50% the following semester, and continue downward while the Universities scream bloody murder over their lost revenue.

Aside from a handful of rich kids, people don't spend 35k/yr on an international education for ****s and giggles (in AU or any other country). The promise of PR, while not guaranteed, has been highly viable via an education pathway until the 'Dutton Crisis'. I'm not discounting the Aussies domestic investment in their universities, they did a lot, but so has the international investment (and has arguably become a more important source of funding due to domestic changes in the past 10 years). PR has always been an implicit benefit of getting the local education.

Moreover, international graduates are far more employable in AU than most higher point foreigners. It is hard to get your first job in AU, last time I looked it takes an average of about 1 year (it took me 13 months as a white male native English speaking student). For both practical and bigoted reasons, AU companies don't want to hire foreigners. My own time in AU indicates a lot of people aren't really working in their nominated occupation. Ever wonder how they can give so many engineers PR but still need more? There are a log of engineers doing other stuff, from driving cabs to the more horrifying... electrical engineers working as electricians (yay electrical fires). International graduates are far better positioned to actually get work in their nominated occupations.

Really, I don't see the recent changes as a crackdown on international students, just a side effect of poorly planned political cuts. Assuming people don't get their heads out of their asses about immigration and the cuts are here to stay, it's in AU's economic interest to make compensation for their international graduates.

As far as the immigration cuts themselves, they are stupid. When people feel an economic pinch, they are always quick to blame the powerless... minorities and immigrants. As if we are all lobbying the politicians to give us jobs at sub-standard wages so we can pay too much for housing. Outside of war and natural disaster, when people feel their economic position slipping, it has always and will always be a result of greed and corruption where the power is (at the top). I'm really disappointed to see this in AU, it's another step down the US path. They are still waaaaay behind the idiocracy that has blossomed in my country of birth, and one can hope they reverse tack.


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

In my suggestion provide the documents as per ACS, as you are not primary applicant and your experience years will not change any points.


ankur14 said:


> Can someone help with this query? I am planning to upload documents by tomorrow morning, don't want to delay applying visa for this one query.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.

1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????

2. Should we enter details of 10th and 12th ? 

3. My occupation is in MLTSSL and my wife's occupation is also in MLTSSL. Can I claim for partner skill points? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

falco91 said:


> .
> 
> As for education, the government's intent is to generate revenue off international students, but not necessarily to grant them a permanent residence after their studies. If not, it does create loopholes in the system where people can exploit (e.g. completing a 2-year Masters with the intent of scoring a PR).


Mate,

that 'loophole' generates $32 billion every year towards Australian economy. The no. of international students would plummet by more than 50-60% if they close the 'loophole.

I spent $60,000, spent 2 years completing masters degree from one of the highly reputed Australian university and gained 5 points out of it, which u reckon is a loophole.

If u haven't received an invitation yet, I suggest u exploit this loophole to your benefit. If u already have, then good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone who recently lodged Visa 485? I need some help! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> Anyone who recently lodged Visa 485? I need some help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I lodged it 2 years ago but might be able to help.


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Please anyone help me 

My bachelor is assessed and master is not assessed since it is non relevant.

1. In filling EOI - Under Education - For Master's should I select Other - Non AQF Accreditation? ?????

2. Should we enter details of 10th and 12th ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> I lodged it 2 years ago but might be able to help.


How much time do they give us to upload all the documents after submitting the application? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexorange (Mar 20, 2016)

Both my wife's occupation and my occupation is in MLTSSL. Which means I can claim partner's Point right ?????


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dexorange said:


> Both my wife's occupation and my occupation is in MLTSSL. Which means I can claim partner's Point right ?????




Yeah you can if you have ielts each band 6 or equipment with skill assessment done from relevant authorities!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> How much time do they give us to upload all the documents after submitting the application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Really depends on when the CO contacts u for more documents. In my case the CO contacted me 2 weeks after my visa lodge date, and they give 28 days to respond.

Just out of curiosity which document would u not be able to upload with the application?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Really depends on when the CO contacts u for more documents. In my case the CO contacted me 2 weeks after my visa lodge date, and they give 28 days to respond.
> 
> Just out of curiosity which document would u not be able to upload with the application?


I forgot to get my transcript, I will get it next week but otherwise my application is completely ready! So I think I'll wait for it to arrive. My student visa finishes in 2 weeks! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> I forgot to get my transcript, I will get it next week but otherwise my application is completely ready! So I think I'll wait for it to arrive. My student visa finishes in 2 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah u still got a week after u get the transcript.


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi.. I need some urgent help to clarify some matters regarding lodging application.

* We are married with 2 children. All will be included in the application. I'm confused abt:

1) "Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?" (Yes/no)

2) "Does any other person have custodial, Access or guardianship rights to this child?" (Yes/no)

Is it only relevant for a person who is separated/ divorced or to everyone? Then what should I answer?

* The original documents such as passports, Birth certificates should be certified right?
What about documents such as salary slips, bank statements, tax documents already certified by the employer/bank? Should they be certified again by a lawyer?

Pls let me know.. thanks!


----------



## yogeesh (Jul 18, 2018)

1 yes
2 no

No need to attest anything if u have colored scan or colored soft copy.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

I must need to pay visa fees before booking my medical? Otherwise i can not book medical? (Thats what my lawyer told me) is that true?


----------



## avininc2017 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Thanks mate!
> With 75 pointers now cleared you are not far off either!
> Good luck!


Hi..

I am having 70 points. If i apply for EOI now and how much time it will take for acceptance??


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> I must need to pay visa fees before booking my medical? Otherwise i can not book medical? (Thats what my lawyer told me) is that true?


*Not at all. You can generate HAP anytime and undergo medical tests*. But there is X-ray exposure, so should be undertaken only when required.

Goto Arranging a health examination and select "Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application" to know the process.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > I must need to pay visa fees before booking my medical? Otherwise i can not book medical? (Thats what my lawyer told me) is that true?
> ...


Thank you so much buddy. That is so helpful. Cheers


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > I must need to pay visa fees before booking my medical? Otherwise i can not book medical? (Thats what my lawyer told me) is that true?
> ...


Recently, probable from July, rule has changed little bit. You cannot generate HAP ID and go for medical before paying visa fee... Better to talk with anyone who do this recent time..


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have some query if someone can help me out.

I am Mechanical engineer and by profession working as Assistant Manager in R&D Design department from past 7 years. My question is, Can I submit my CDR in R&D projects or I have to apply projects related to production only,because as per occupational list, R&D is not mentioned for 189 Visa.(PR)

TIA


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

What are chances of getting 190 invite from NSW with 70 points. ANZ code 263311


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

yogeesh said:


> 1 yes
> 2 no
> 
> No need to attest anything if u have colored scan or colored soft copy.
> ...


 Thank you


----------



## dnk.05 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi.. I need tips on a medical concern? How is cholesterol assesed in the medicals? Do they check It? What if it's high?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

PhysioRuchi said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have some query if someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


If you want to be assessed as Mechanical Engineer from EA then ur projects have to match up with their requirements of Mechanical engg.

If your experience is not in Mechanical engg you can still get a positive assessment based on your degree, though u won't be able to claim in experience points as Mechanical engineer.


----------



## foios (Jul 2, 2018)

ee_sajib said:


> Recently, probable from July, rule has changed little bit. You cannot generate HAP ID and go for medical before paying visa fee... Better to talk with anyone who do this recent time..


I don't think this is the case. I have just generated a HAP ID and undergone my medicals with no issues. The first question asked in the questionnaire is if you have already applied for the visa. When you answer NO, it just asks you which visa you're going to apply and that's it.


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

1. What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now?
2. Is there a separate thread to discuss medicals/health condition for PR visa?


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> We are Indian applicants and are almost done with the visa application and going to start uploading the document as soon as we complete the application form.
> 
> ...


Not an expert. I am currently filling in the form too. Here's what I have done so far:

1. I am from Pakistan. We have a National Identity Card (NIC). I believe Adhar card is the same thing in India, so that should ideally work.

2. I am also attaching the "one and the same person" affidavit. This one says that the changes in name is either because the the space in legal docs was limited or the officer picked the middle name as family name. 

3. I'm also attaching birth certificate here.

4. Yes.

5. I'm using the same address, dont see an issue here. Lets see if someone has a different opinion.

6. I am already in NSW so cant answer on that. 

7. I dont have any non migrating family members, but I read on a couple forums here that they were asked to submit PCC and medicals for non-migrating members as well.

8. I am doing this (1st of the month)

9. I am listing it according to my resume and skills assessment outcome.

10. I've put in the summary, describing main duties only. 

11. I've put in urdu as main language, thats not exactly my mother tongue but we speak urdu at home. 

12. I am providing details of ALL the countries even if it was not for a year. Form 80 asks for all the addresses so I just want to be sure that none of my information contradicts. Also, when I was applying for 485, I didnt put one of the countries but they traced it from addresses and asked me to submit PCC from that country even though the stay was less than a year.


Good luck with the application!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now?


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> What are chances of getting 190 invite from NSW with 70 points. ANZ code 263311


Experts, 

Do we have any tracker for 190 EOIs? 
I can see a tracker for189 visa applications on myimmitracker.com but not for 190 EOI?


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

yogjeet1984 said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > What are chances of getting 190 invite from NSW with 70 points. ANZ code 263311
> ...


Are you referring to this link for 190 EOI?? https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

saifsd said:


> What happens to my EOI/ITA if I choose NOT to apply for visa now?


You get 60 days to apply for VISA after that ITA expires. In total, you will get 2 invites, after that your EOI would be removed from the system.

This is what I have read multiple times on this forum. Doesn't Invitation email contain the details?


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> What are chances of getting 190 invite from NSW with 70 points. ANZ code 263311


Experts plz advice


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Looking for information on employment details in Visa Application.

*Main Applicant:*

*ACS: *
The following employment after March 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates:
03/13 - 05/18 – 5 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position:
SSE
Employer:
XYZ
Country:
INDIA

*EOI:*
Divided employment experience into two. First for relevant experience for which points are claimed and other for irrelevant for which points are not claimed.

*Visa Application Form:*
What should be the Employment split? Divided employment experience into two. First for relevant experience for which points are claimed and other for irrelevant for which points are not claimed. Is it right? Or shall we do it based on the designation & location changed? 


*Dependent Applicant:*

*ACS: *
The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/12 ‐ 03/16 – 3 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: SSE
Employer: XYZ
Country: India
Dates: 03/16 ‐ 01/18 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: SSD
Employer: ABC

*EOI:* 
No employment information for dependent, only ACS & PTE details were added


*Visa Application Form:*
What should be the Employment split? So far I have done two, 1st for 1st employment & 2nd for 2nd employment till Jan'18. Is it right? Or shall we do it based on the designation & location changed? 
*NOTE: *
Dependent is still working but not claiming any experience after Jan'18 and will not share any documents for current company. But will add that information in Form 80 & 1221.

Please help!


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Occupation 233513 Production Engineer
Age 30
Edu 15
English 20
Total 65 points. 
DoE 24/march/2018

Do you guys think my EoI will expire before the invitation for sure and I must get 5 additional points?

Or will I receive the invitation sooner or later?

Please give me your honest opinion


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes that one. Thank you


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

Utsav_ said:


> Are you referring to this link for 190 EOI?? myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Yes this one. Thank you!!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

cesartse said:


> Occupation 233513 Production Engineer
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> English 20
> ...


IMO you don't stand a chance for 189 because 70 pointers queue is moving approx. 40 days as per last two rounds (also clearing 75 & 80 pointers b/w invitation gap) so even remaining 9 rounds of this year will only clear backlogs till this year end, so around 6 months of backlogs will still be remaining (from Jan 19 to July 19) which will only clear around the time your eoi would be near lapsed date and keep in mind you also have 11 months of 65 pointers backlogs ahead of you (as 65 pointers till 27/4/17 are cleared only). So practically no chance, sorry to disappoint you. But you may have better chance with 190/489 as all 70 pointers will get 189 invite. 
So apply for all the states which are opened for your Anzsco. 
Also if in the meantime you can get 5/10 extra points through PTE/EXP./Spouse skill that will enhance your chances greatly.
Cheers mate!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

What about 70 points 189 under 261313??


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

My EOI Date 28/8/2018


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

*489/189 confusion-HELP*

*Is it reasonably hopeful to expect an invite under External Auditor ( DOE 05.06.2018)- 80 points(SC 189) in the next rounds??*

I had tried for a SC 190 from NT, they have offered a 489 instead. But if I accept that my EOI will be locked and i will lose my 189 round eligibility. 

I will lose 5 points for age on 20th December and so my 189 prospects ends by December.

Should I take a risk with 189 and forego 489 invite
or just accept the 489 invite??

*Really don't know what to do*...

_*Please advice...*_


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jojo2011 said:


> My EOI Date 28/8/2018


Iscah updated their predictions for your Anzsco today morning itself. It looks much bright for your chances. Please check their FB page/ official site for more info.
Cheers!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

leaps123 said:


> *Is it reasonably hopeful to expect an invite under External Auditor ( DOE 05.06.2018)- 80 points(SC 189) in the next rounds??*
> 
> I had tried for a SC 190 from NT, they have offered a 489 instead. But if I accept that my EOI will be locked and i will lose my 189 round eligibility.
> 
> ...


You didn't submit a separate eoi for 489??

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You didn't submit a separate eoi for 489??
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


My application was for SC 190 which is in the same EOI as of SC 189.
Instead deptt offered 489.
My original EOI doesn't have 489.

So now if I submit a fresh 489 EOI, there is a high chance the department getting sceptical that I don't have plans to settle in NT and they cancelling the invite.

But if I add 489 in the same EOI, that is taken care of, but I will lose my hopes for a 189 invite.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

leaps123 said:


> My application was for SC 190 which is in the same EOI as of SC 189.
> Instead deptt offered 489.
> My original EOI doesn't have 489.
> 
> ...


Even iscah says that eoi doe on 12/06/18 will get invite within next two rounds (your doe is 6 days before that). So you can trust them as you have 3 rounds. As per iscah, eoi till 27/4/18 are already invited, check below link. So you can rest assured of getting an 189 invite before point drop.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/September2018results.png



Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Even iscah says that eoi doe on 12/06/18 will get invite within next two rounds (your doe is 6 days before that). So you can trust them as you have 3 rounds. As per iscah, eoi till 27/4/18 are already invited, check below link. So you can rest assured of getting an 189 invite before point drop.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/September2018results.png
> 
> ...


Saw the iscah link, thanks for sharing.

I am also inclined to that hope, believing that Dept. follows with 2000 invitations at least for October and November as in the last year.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Lol After 1 year bright?!!


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

if i suspend my eoi now and reopen, will it effect doe assuming the score doesnt change?


----------



## Majidm (Sep 18, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Congrats on getting the invite Ankur!
> 
> For the benefit of others, would you please revoke your EOI 190? Thanks!


Mahboob, can you please inform me how you achieved 20 in PTE as I want to know your experience and another thing, You will get your qualification points or not ? and it was assessed by ACS or not as it is B.TECH.


----------



## chopradeepti (Jan 9, 2017)

*how long to get grant after lodging application*

Hi All,

I received the invite in Sep-2018 round and intend to submit documents by 25th Sep. How long will it take from there to get the grant?

ANZSCO: 261313
Age: 25 Points
Exp: 15
Qual: 15
English: 20
Partner: 5

ACS +ive - Mar-2018.
Initial EOI for 189: Aug-2018
EOI Invite: 11-Sep-2018


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

chopradeepti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the invite in Sep-2018 round and intend to submit documents by 25th Sep. How long will it take from there to get the grant?
> 
> ...


On average I'd say 4 to 6 months.
There are cases here who's still waiting past 6 months.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Form 80 and 1221, are you guys just scanning all the pages or only the page wherein signature is required? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopradeepti (Jan 9, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> On average I'd say 4 to 6 months.
> There are cases here who's still waiting past 6 months.



Thanks for your response. Once we receive the grant, within how many weeks we need to make an entry?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

chopradeepti said:


> Thanks for your response. Once we receive the grant, within how many weeks we need to make an entry?


IED (initial entry date) is usually 1 year from from PCC or Medicals (whichever is earlier, so suppose you did your PCC on 01/10/18 and medicals on 10/10/18 then your IED will be 30/09/2019). However if there are genuine circumstances & you are not able to be on-shore on or before given IED then you can ask for a waiver from CO in advance, and they normally provides it. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

kodaan28 said:


> IED (initial entry date) is usually 1 year from from PCC or Medicals (whichever is earlier, so suppose you did your PCC on 01/10/18 and medicals on 10/10/18 then your IED will be 30/09/2019). However if there are genuine circumstances & you are not able to be on-shore on or before given IED then you can ask for a waiver from CO in advance, and they normally provides it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


are there cases of waiver denial?

say my case,i just got started a new job with 18 contract to finish, our preference is go there for good (rather visiting to be stamped, coz its expensive for family of 5).


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

molaboy said:


> are there cases of waiver denial?
> 
> say my case,i just got started a new job with 18 contract to finish, our preference is go there for good (rather visiting to be stamped, coz its expensive for family of 5).


See it's not like COs give waiver to everyone who ask for it, it's only for the exceptional/medical emergencies. But still you can ask your CO saying you have work commitments, but I don't see that would be enough to convince the CO. Please search for 'IED waiver' threads on this forum (I am sure there will be some good/informative replies from members. Just search a bit you will find everything/every situation here. Also you can ask senior members and they will surely help you out (welshtone, andreyx, newbienz to name a few)
Cheers!!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*I did it recently. *
Medicals in August, submission in September. That's in my signature too  .



ee_sajib said:


> Recently, probable from July, rule has changed little bit. You cannot generate HAP ID and go for medical before paying visa fee... Better to talk with anyone who do this recent time..


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Does any1 have any idea when can 65 pointers start getting invite. It has been a long waiting for all of 65 pointers...almost an year now...


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

I am unable to find the new thread of october EOI invitations. Any one pls share the link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

abhi.kunal said:


> I am unable to find the new thread of october EOI invitations. Any one pls share the link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1461482&share_fid=114200&share_type=t

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## karanje.ashish (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.

My wife is BSc chemistry from Pune University and 8+ years of IT experience as UI Developer and she is still working in IT.

Should I go for ACS skill assessment for her to claim additional 5 points?

Many thanks in advance. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

karanje.ashish said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need an advise to see whether or not I can claim 5 points of partner.
> 
> ...


Yes should go for ACS. Worse case scenario they will deduct 6 years of experience but you can get 5 points for her. Just make sure that you apply for an Anzsco which is in MLTSSL.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## karanje.ashish (Jan 11, 2018)

OK, thanks.

Also, does she need to give PTEa to show that she has a competent English?


kodaan28 said:


> Yes should go for ACS. Worse case scenario they will deduct 6 years of experience but you can get 5 points for her. Just make sure that you apply for an Anzsco which is in MLTSSL.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

karanje.ashish said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Also, does she need to give PTEa to show that she has a competent English?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


She only needs 50 each in Pte.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Form 80 and 1221, are you guys just scanning all the pages or only the page wherein signature is required?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi buddy 

I just took print out of the signature page , scanned it and merged with the original file .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Does any1 have any idea when can 65 pointers start getting invite. It has been a long waiting for all of 65 pointers...almost an year now...


Don't worry my waiting time from my assessment for getting an invite is almost close to 1.5 years. And frankly staying at 65 points will be a tough game for at least coming two-four rounds.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Need help on Form 80*

Hi All,

Please advise if this not correct place to ask the below question and kindly redirect me to right thread. I tried the Form 80 thread but didn't get any response for my queries in there.

Help required for form 80 education(Q20)!

We had given University (not college) Name in ACS & EOI and same has been added to Visa application as well. 
The universities are in different cities from the cities where colleges are located. Main applicant studied in those affiliated colleges and not directly in the universities(in ACS, EOI & visa application). So while filling the Form 80 Q20, do we need to provide address for University or College? 
If University address, will there be any consequences due to different address from college? And what should be done in Q17 as main applicant never lived in those cities of Universities?

Address details of College & University:

UG College Location: Sivakasi, Virudhunagar, Tamil Nadu 
College is Affiliated with Madurai Kamaraj University
University Location: Madurai, Tamil Nadu

PG College Location: Sivakasi, Virudhunagar, Tamil Nadu 
College is Affiliated with Anna University
University Location: Chennai, Tamil Nadu

Kindly advise on what to do as we are in dilemma and not able to complete the Form 80 for application.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Don't worry my waiting time from my assessment for getting an invite is almost close to 1.5 years. And frankly staying at 65 points will be a tough game for at least coming two-four rounds.



Do u mean to say...that 65 pointers still have hopes for invitation? As of now, I feel that it really seems difficult. But I hope DOHA may consider DOE also......while sending invites. Hope I should get an invite soon.......


----------



## GreenAezt (Sep 29, 2018)

lookingforopensky said:


> Can I expect any hope for 65 points ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) DOE - 6-Nov-2017 ?



Can I ask you a question? How is it even possible for you to have 15 points for experience at age 25? 15 points for experience = 5 years of experience AFTER the qualification (probably a computer science bachelors? ) IF completed in Australia, or 8 years if completed outside of Australia.

If you're only 25 years old, how do you have 5-8 years of post-qualification experience already? Are you a prodigy who had a BS before age 20?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenAezt said:


> Can I ask you a question? How is it even possible for you to have 15 points for experience at age 25? 15 points for experience = 5 years of experience AFTER the qualification (probably a computer science bachelors? ) IF completed in Australia, or 8 years if completed outside of Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're only 25 years old, how do you have 5-8 years of post-qualification experience already? Are you a prodigy who had a BS before age 20?




I think 25 is not his age. He mentioned he is claiming 25 points for his age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manith (Oct 1, 2018)

Good Morning All,

Could you please kindly clarify on ACS Skill Assessment Process. 

How system calculates the experience if graduated month and Job start month remain same.

I have completed B-Tech in the month of May 2008 from JNTU. In my final memo Result Declared showing as "16 May 2008" but after final year exams completion I joined in company as a fresher on May 12 2008. I have all proofs regarding the same.

Here my concern is I have total experience (of 10 yrs 2 days) from May 12, 2008 to May 16,2018 with two companies without any gaps but after May 16 2018 I am not working.

Is ACS will consider my experience for the months of May 2008 and May 2018 or not. 

If they not consider any of May month I will loss 5 points. 

Please kindly let me know in this situation what is the best approch. Thank you.

Kindest Regards
Manith


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

manith said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Could you please kindly clarify on ACS Skill Assessment Process.
> 
> ...



are you aware that ACS would deduct 2 or 4 years depending on your field of education and your work domain?

ACS after assessment would menton something like this:

"The following employment after May 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 123456 (ABCD) of the ANZSCO Code."

This implies that you need to consider your experience from June 2008 for points calculation


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Can someone post September draw link.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

khurrammhd said:


> Can someone post September draw link.


official results yet to be published.

below are unofficial results:

Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th September 2018 - Iscah


----------



## manith (Oct 1, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> are you aware that ACS would deduct 2 or 4 years depending on your field of education and your work domain?
> 
> ACS after assessment would menton something like this:
> 
> ...


Thank you Shekar for the update.

I am planning to apply for ANZSCO : 261313 as a Software Engineer so ACS will detect 2yrs relevant experience.

In this case if ACS consider my experience from June 2008 to May 16th 2018. I am going to get 7yrs and 16 days experience it's equivalent to 10 points. 

But I have more than 10yrs experience (From May 12th 2008 to May 16th 2018) if ACS consider from May 12th 2008 after detect I am going to get 8 yrs and 2days of experience it's equivalent to 15 points. 

Please kindly advise how we can handle this situation.

Kindest Regards
Manith


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

manith said:


> Thank you Shekar for the update.
> 
> I am planning to apply for ANZSCO : 261313 as a Software Engineer so ACS will detect 2yrs relevant experience.
> 
> ...


ACS deducts 2 years from start date of your first employment. so calculate accordingly


----------



## manith (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you Shekar for the quick update.


----------



## rajesh0510 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, 
Brief summary of About Education/Exp of myself and my spouse.

Primary Application (Myself) : Education ECE 2004 batch. Applied for 261313-Software engineer with ACS and waiting for the results
My experiences are as follows
Company 1: 1 yr and 15 days experience as Software Engineer from may/2004 to apr/2005
Company-2: 2 years experience as test engineer from apr/2005 to apr/2007
Company-3: 1 yr 8 months experience as product engineer from apr/2007 to dec/2008
Company-4: Around 8yrs and 10 months of experience as Consulting member technical staff From Jan/2009 to current date.

My IELTS Score: Appeared on June-2018
Listening: 7.5
Reading: 7.0
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 8.0 
Over All: 7.5

Age: 36 (1982)

Expecting to get 8+ yrs of experience as software engineer from ACS, as i dont have relevant exucation and 2 yrs as test engineer role. however the work i was doing is automation and application testing. 

Secondary applicant - My spouse to claim 5 points (ACS applied for 261313-Software engineer):
Education is Bachelors of commerce (with computer applications) and Master of computer application 

Experience are as follows:
Company 1: Jun-2005 to Jul-2007 as software engineer
Company 2: Jul-2007 to Dec-2016 as Tehnical consultant
Company 3: Jan-2016 to Current date as Principal Member technical staff (QA)

Spouse IELTS Score: Appeared on 29/apr/2017
Listening: 7.0
Reading: 6.0
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 6.0
Over All: 6.5


Here are some of the questions:


1) As per my calculation, reducing 2 yrs for not working in relevant field of my education and 2 yrs for working with title test engineer. So from 14 years and 5 months experience, if they deduct 4 yrs and an extra of 2 years for any other reason i should be getting 8yrs and 5 months.In last company alone i got 9 yrs of exerince. Any comments? will i get 15 points as per my calculation?

2) As per the Current calculation by assumption for ACS provides 15 points for skill assesement. I will get 70 points, can i go for 189 visa or 190 visa? Is there any option to select both 189 and 190 while applying for EOI? Which one can i go for?

3) Is there any documents that need to be uploaded while creating EOI?

4) What are the document that i need to upload for the Visa processing?

5) Do i need to upload the color scanned copy of documents while submiting the visa or i need to submit the notarised documents which i uploaded for ACS?

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

rajesh0510 said:


> Hi,
> Brief summary of About Education/Exp of myself and my spouse.
> 
> Primary Application (Myself) : Education ECE 2004 batch. Applied for 261313-Software engineer with ACS and waiting for the results
> ...


1. ACS would deduct 4 years of your experience for not working in relevant field. You should get 8+ years as relevant (make sure your roles and responsibilities match the ANZSCO you are applying for)

2. You can create separate EOIs for 189 and 190 (one for each state). 189 with 70 points is going to be tough. Last 70 pointer which was invited for 261313 in 189 was in Sept/Oct 2017.

3. ACS assessment and PTE score needed to create EOI

4. There are many threads in the forum on how to proceed after the invite. Below is one such link. You can search for others
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## rajesh0510 (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks shekar.

For the point 2. 
a. Do i need to create separate immi account for creating 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190 (one for each state).
b. How many EOI i can express at same time. do i need to pay for each EOI 190 (one for each state) ?
c. Will it take time for processing if i create multiple EOI?
c.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

rajesh0510 said:


> Thanks shekar.
> 
> For the point 2.
> a. Do i need to create separate immi account for creating 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190 (one for each state).
> ...




a. not immi account. it is skill select account for EOIs
b. any number of EOIs you can create. One for 189 and one for each state (190)
c. NO


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> official results yet to be published.
> 
> below are unofficial results:
> 
> Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th September 2018 - Iscah


Official results are out for 9/11 round https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I know this thread is for 189 and I am inquiring about 190. But if someone would respond, would greatly appreciate it.

I'm a bit stuck. Got an ITA last week(190 NSW).
I scheduled my PCC and Health Assessments.
What else do I need to do now? 
Can anyone direct me to a comprehensive instructions on how to lodge the visa and all documents I need to submit?

Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know this thread is for 189 and I am inquiring about 190. But if someone would respond, would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


you need to wait for final invite..
for docs refer below thread....even though this is for 189, valid for 190 too

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> you need to wait for final invite..
> for docs refer below thread....even though this is for 189, valid for 190 too
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


Exactly what I am looking for. This is grand thank you very much.

I already received my ITA (final invite)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Exactly what I am looking for. This is grand thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there not a checklist weblink linked in the invite you received?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> Is there not a checklist weblink linked in the invite you received?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



None


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> you need to wait for final invite..
> for docs refer below thread....even though this is for 189, valid for 190 too
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...7801-189-invite-how-proceed.html#post12073337


Where can I get the Form 80 and 1221?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for September 2018 &lt;==*



accountant0618 said:


> None




You shall prepare your documents inline with the enclosed link here. In character document section under additional you will find form 80 and 1221.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

I just verified in home affairs page as well. Document checklist for 190 is also same as 189.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Everyone,

Results for Sept 11th invitations are out, it was a 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Everyone,

Results for Sept 11th invitations are out, 2490 invitations for 189, and 10 for 489 were given on Sept 11th. Hoping to have similar amount of invitations on Oct 11th, if not more.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

RockyRaj said:


> You shall prepare your documents inline with the enclosed link here. In character document section under additional you will find form 80 and 1221.
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## yadav (Oct 1, 2018)

hi Friends,

I am very new to this forum and trying to get up to speed. 
can you please let me know when should I expect an invite.

my details are as below.

__________________
ANZSCO Code : 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer.

SC 189 | EIO submitted Oct 16, 2018 | 70 Points 
SC 190 VIC | EOI submitted Oct 17, 2018 | 70 + 5 Points | 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## winodqmar (Dec 16, 2017)

*189 Visa Grant Time*

Hi Friends,

What is the average Visa Grant time for 189?

Total 75 Points
189 Invitation : 11-Sep-2018
PCC: Done
189 Visa Lodge: 28-Sep-2018
Medicals: 4-Oct-2018

Thanks
Vinod


----------



## ambroina (May 31, 2018)

*Awaiting Invite for 189/190 visa*

Hi guys,

I am a Software Engineer and I have applied for PR 189/190 visa last year with 60 points. This year, I have received additional 5 points totaling to 65 points. Would this be sufficient to get the invite this year? Please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

ambroina said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer and I have applied for PR 189/190 visa last year with 60 points. This year, I have received additional 5 points totaling to 65 points. Would this be sufficient to get the invite this year? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

It depends on your ANZSCO code? Check out the estimates by ISCAH (which is kinda OK).
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah


----------



## ambroina (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for letting know. My ancesco code is 2613. I suppose need to improve my PTE test again.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ambroina said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a Software Engineer and I have applied for PR 189/190 visa last year with 60 points. This year, I have received additional 5 points totaling to 65 points. Would this be sufficient to get the invite this year? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry to say that with 65 points it is very difficult to secure an invite in near future .
The pile of applicants with higher points is only increasing day by day . Competition is tough to secure an invite .

You can try different options to increase your points to secure an invite at the earliest .

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

winodqmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What is the average Visa Grant time for 189?
> 
> ...


According to DHA its 8-11 months, but I have observed applicants getting grants in 4-5 months recently.


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question. I am applying for visa 189 under Accountant job and currently have 70 points. I will turn 25 next July so that's another 5 points added. I am also currently undertaking the Professional year and it is estimated to finish around September next year. Is it a wise idea then to make a EOI claim of 80 points around June or July next year so that I can have an invite as soon as my PY finish (as it takes few more months to wait in the queue) ?

Thank you


----------



## Charlotta7 (Jun 15, 2018)

I do not think you could claim points that you have yet obtained.



Thpham said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am applying for visa 189 under Accountant job and currently have 70 points. I will turn 25 next July so that's another 5 points added. I am also currently undertaking the Professional year and it is estimated to finish around September next year. Is it a wise idea then to make a EOI claim of 80 points around June or July next year so that I can have an invite as soon as my PY finish (as it takes few more months to wait in the queue) ?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Thpham said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am applying for visa 189 under Accountant job and currently have 70 points. I will turn 25 next July so that's another 5 points added. I am also currently undertaking the Professional year and it is estimated to finish around September next year. Is it a wise idea then to make a EOI claim of 80 points around June or July next year so that I can have an invite as soon as my PY finish (as it takes few more months to wait in the queue) ?
> 
> Thank you


Please don't. I have read about instances where EOI was created before points existed and it resulted in visa rejection. Make your EOI when the PY ends.


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Charlotta7 said:


> I do not think you could claim points that you have yet obtained.





Saba Akbar said:


> Please don't. I have read about instances where EOI was created before points existed and it resulted in visa rejection. Make your EOI when the PY ends.


Thank you for your replies, I will practice patient then.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Thpham said:


> Thank you for your replies, I will practice patient then.


Good idea  You need to have evidence for all points claimed at EOI Date of Effect.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

I hope that 65 pointers who apply in 2017, may get invites by end of 2018.......


----------



## winodqmar (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok. Thank You


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I hope that 65 pointers who apply in 2017, may get invites by end of 2018.......


Still, I believe 70 point is the sure shot than 65 at present.


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

yadav said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and trying to get up to speed.
> can you please let me know when should I expect an invite.
> ...


With the current invitation trends for 263111 , you'll have to wait around 8 months to secure a 189 invitation. Not sure about 190.


----------



## centaurarrow (Oct 25, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> I hope that 65 pointers who apply in 2017, may get invites by end of 2018.......


Why don't go for PTE again. It will boost up your points to 75 and help you getting the invite in the next round. 

65 Pointers for Electrical Engineers were last invited on 10/18/2017 and the latest EOI invited is 9/18/2017. With 75 points you get an invite in the next round.


----------



## Marcus_1104 (Nov 28, 2013)

yogjeet1984 said:


> With the current invitation trends for 263111 , you'll have to wait around 8 months to secure a 189 invitation. Not sure about 190.


That's not true, he should be able to get an invitation soon with 70 points, i would say earliest by DEC 18


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

Marcus_1104 said:


> That's not true, he should be able to get an invitation soon with 70 points, i would say earliest by DEC 18


You are right! I didn't notice that currently with every invitation round approx 3.5 - 4 months of backlog is being cleared for 263111.

Correction from my side *yadav*. With the current trend you should receive your 189 ITA earliest by Dec'18 or max by Jan'19


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

centaurarrow said:


> Why don't go for PTE again. It will boost up your points to 75 and help you getting the invite in the next round.
> 
> 65 Pointers for Electrical Engineers were last invited on 10/18/2017 and the latest EOI invited is 9/18/2017. With 75 points you get an invite in the next round.


Thanks for your concern.....but my working schedule is a bit difficult....and will look forward to reappear for PTE only after waiting till Dec 2019....I hope that till that period...I may get an invite....What is your opinion on invite with my current situation...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Satyant (Aug 12, 2018)

yogjeet1984 said:


> You are right! I didn't notice that currently with every invitation round approx 3.5 - 4 months of backlog is being cleared for 263111.
> 
> Correction from my side *yadav*. With the current trend you should receive your 189 ITA earliest by Dec'18 or max by Jan'19


Is it valid for all non-pro? With my current point (70, DOE 05 Oct 2018), should I expect an invitation in Jan 2019 at the earliest? or would it be possible to get the ITA already in Dec 2018?


----------



## subinalex (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I applied for 189 and 190 in September 2017,but on September 9,2018 i updated both with renewed PTE score.Now i stand at 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190(nsw and Vic).Can you please give an idea by when can I expect EOI.

Category - ict business analyst
Pte - 20
189 visa - 70 points
190 visa - 75 points

Regards,
Alex


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

subinalex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 in September 2017,but on September 9,2018 i updated both with renewed PTE score.Now i stand at 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190(nsw and Vic).Can you please give an idea by when can I expect EOI.
> 
> ...



Please refer below link

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah 

---------------------------------------------------

Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 70

ACS Assessment : 08 May 2018

PTE : 83/79/66/72 (5th Attempt) : Feb 2018

Invite : 11th Aug 2018

Lodgement : 30th Aug 2018

Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ictssseeker (May 12, 2018)

subinalex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 in September 2017,but on September 9,2018 i updated both with renewed PTE score.Now i stand at 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190(nsw and Vic).Can you please give an idea by when can I expect EOI.
> 
> ...


If you are expecting invitation for 189, you really need 75 points. it is bit difficult for 70 points as of yet. But still you can expect for 190 invitation but they are providing very slowly. 


Occupation : ICT Security Specialist

Points : 70

ACS Assessment : 08 May 2018

PTE : 83/79/66/72 (5th Attempt) : Feb 2018

Invite : 11th Aug 2018

Lodgement : 30th Aug 2018

Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Will there be invitation round today?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Will there be invitation round today?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Ofcourse there must be.


----------



## SAMYBOY (Sep 17, 2018)

Do you guys mean tomorrow?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

No. Today after 2 hours 38 mins!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Funds requirement for VIC 190*

Hi,

I am currently waiting for ACS result (expected in December 2018) and have filled my application in 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). I am sure that ACS will deduct 4 years from my experience leaving me at 65 points. I am thinking to apply in 190 subclass then for Victoria and NSW. Does Victoria require funds in bank and are they very strict about it?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

*Funds requirement for VIC 190*

Hi,

I am currently waiting for ACS result (expected in December 2018) and have filled my application in 262112 (ICT Security Specialist). I am sure that ACS will deduct 4 years from my experience leaving me at 65 points. I am thinking to apply in 190 subclass then for Victoria and NSW. Does Victoria require funds in bank and are they very strict about it?


----------



## eljoantonyn (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi guys !

I tried to get the skill select results for October and November but its not available on the Skill Select website.
The latest information is for the round which concluded on September 11th. 

So, anyone here have any information on why they are not updating it ?


----------



## eljoantonyn (Nov 14, 2018)

eljoantonyn said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I tried to get the skill select results for October and November but its not available on the Skill Select website.
> The latest information is for the round which concluded on September 11th.
> ...


I submitted the EOI on August 31 with a point score of 70/75 by the way.


----------



## pranjalrajput (May 2, 2016)

Wish you all the best guys.
I relocated in june 2016. Today just out of blue had this idea to check expartforums.
I am based in Sydney and did my visa process myself.
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Good luck.


----------



## Ram3327 (Jul 23, 2018)

Does tourist visa rejection affects 189 skilled visa?? I lodged 189 visa on Aug 16th. CO contacted me on Nov 8th. No further updates. Should I be worried?


----------



## harisk (Oct 2, 2019)

*Hairs*

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI under software engineer with 65 points on May 2019, but on September 20th I updated my EOI with 80 points including spouse 5 points and superior English. Any idea of when I can expect an invitation? Currently, I am onshore on temporary resident visa.


----------



## Vibhasingh91 (Jan 9, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 75 with nsw better chances.


My EOI is going to expire with 80 points next month? can u please help me out about what i should do?


----------

